# February '13 Testers!! (115) (20) BFPs! (3)Angels -Our BFP in the "Love" Month!



## MrsMM24

:test: *LIST* :flower:​

*DECEMBER THREAD*: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-ttc-bump-buddy-holiday-bfp.html#post23115879

*JANUARY THREAD*: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ngels-come-find-buddy-today.html#post24051519

*MARCH THREAD*: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ucky-clover-bfps-find-buddy.html#post25479979




_ers *TBD ??* (0)_



2/1 - testers (6) 
BELLYDREAMS --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
GREENARCHER --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
JAMIESHALON ??
MSM7 ??
:bfp:OZZIEMUM :bfp:2.1:happydance:
RACHEL.CHEN ??


2/2 - testers (7) 
ANOTHERMOM --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
:bfp:BEADLE :bfp:2.1:happydance:
GLASSPEONY ??
:bfp:KALONKIKI :bfp:2.2:happydance:
ICGOODAC --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
MME2KDEE ??
TFBG --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:


2/3 - testers (1) 
:bfp:MRS A :bfp:2.3:happydance:


2/4 - testers (8) 
ANTICIPATING ??
BETTY63 --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
CLANDESTINETX --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
:sadangel:DHBH0930 :bfp:2.3
FOOTIEC --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
NIGHTNURSE --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
TESS2012 --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
WITHLOVEMOM ??


2/5 - testers (7) 
:sadangel:BABYHOPEG :bfp:2.?
BABYSAA --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
JACKSONL8805 --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
KANDMsMOMMY ??
KELLYGRL ??
SCARLETMARIE ??
:bfp:SHEFFIE :bfp:2.3:happydance:


2/6 - testers (4) 
AMYSAN --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
BERNINA --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
KEL21 --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
MOMWANNABE81 --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:


2/7 - testers (8) 
DBZ34 --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
:bfp:DOODLOVER :bfp:2.8:happydance:
EUGINKA ??
GARFIE --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
GPLMLL ??
HOPING4BELLY2 ??
SKIMOMMA ??
TWIGGERS --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:


2/8 - testers (4) 
AMARYLLISRED --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
BABY4DADDY ??
BABYHOPES. ??
:bfp:LADY1985 :bfp:2.9:happydance:


2/9 - testers (3) 
BABYDOODLE --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
CLYNN11 --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
ECHO --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:


2/10 - testers (6) 
ADROPLET --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
BABYCHKA --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
CIZ --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
DATUCKER --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
ICEQUEEN86 --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
NEWBIE2013 --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:


2/11 - testers (7)
~BRANDY~ --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
CANTWAIT22 --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
DANTZ --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
NEWFIEMOMMA --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
:bfp:SISTERROSE :bfp:2.9:happydance:
TRYING2BMOMMA --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
:bfp:TTCBABYISOM :bfp:2.11:happydance:


2/12 - testers (3) 
AEROPANDA --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
FEZZIE --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
:bfp:VANILLABEAN01 :bfp:2.8:happydance:


2/13 - testers (2) 
:bfp:HOPE83 :bfp:2.13:happydance:
QUINDALYN --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:


2/14 - testers (20) <3 St. Valentines Day! 
291 --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
BABY4ME2013 --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
BECCA_89 ??
BLUEMOONBUBBA --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
BOOBOOBABY ??
CHIRPYWIFE --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
CRISTEENA --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
:bfp:GIRLY922 :bfp:2.10:happydance:
:bfp:HOPING4BBYNM2 :bfp:2.15:happydance:
IRISHCHICK02 --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
LESBIANMYSTIQ --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
LILLYTAME --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
LUCASMUM2B --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
MELANN13 --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
MISSBX --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
PIPSBABYBEAN --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
PUGGYFLUMP --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
:bfp:SCATER1025 :bfp:2.15:happydance:
WHISPERSOF3 --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:


2/15 - testers (3) 
AKNQTPIE --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
JAMMERS --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
NIKNOCK --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:


2/16 - testers (2) 
ANDREA28 --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
SEEINGDOUBLE --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:


2/17 - testers (0) 
*2/18* - testers (3)
GABBYGABZ --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
:bfp:JUNEBUGS :bfp:2.12:happydance:
PINK_PHOENIX --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
:bfp:TOWER6 :bfp:2.19:happydance:


2/19 - testers (3) 
JEAN40 --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
RHIANNON240 --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
RIVER54 --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:


2/20 - testers (2) 
CHERRYLIPS100 ??
NIMITHA ??


2/21 - testers (3) 
MADDY1 ??
MOMOFONE08 ??
:bfp:SOPHIASMOM :bfp:2.16:happydance:

2/22 - testers (1) 
MOWAT --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:


2/23 - testers (4) 
AMY89 --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
ASTRAL --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
PST --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:
SCHULTZIE18 --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:


2/24 - testers (2) KLANDAGI
MADDIE72188 ??


2/25 - testers (2)
GNOME86 ??
VANIILLA --> AF- See You Again at March's Begin!:hugs:


2/26 - testers (3)
:sadangel:EAANDBA_TTC :bfp:2.20
HNM ??
LACYDAZE ??


*2/27* - testers (0) 
*2/28* - :test:ers (3) *TODAY!!!*
KEL21 ??
MADDIE72188 ??
MRS. 2010 ??



Hi Ladies,

We are going to start this cycle with some *REAL PMA* as we have in the past!!

I am LTTC'er after 2 losses. Our daughter is 10 yo and we are ALL looking forward to a LO no more than 10 yo younger than her!! Well, as most are aware, we got our :bfp: 8.14.12!!!

I have always gotten *great* feedback and inquiries on my threads so as promised, I will continue my PMA TWW threads for as long as possible, even through my BFP!! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... *Join!*

*Ladies....*I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a *no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant* thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!

Also, at _8DPO,_ try to end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...

Good Luck to us *all, *FXD and of course, PLENTY of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## garfie

Count me in testing the 7 February according to FF - may change as I think my body is broken :wacko:

Good luck hun 

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Girly922

Can you put me down for 14th, AF not due til the 16th according to FF but would love a valentines bfp for OH :)


----------



## clynn11

Put me down for the 9th. FF has me due for AF on the 8th, and i'm taking a more relaxed approach this cycle as last time I went HPT crazy and got all kinds of crazy dark evaps/false positives. So I will try and be patient this month :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Put me down for the 4th please! Should be ovulating this weekend. Today is cd 9.

Hope we all get our BFP's!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all!


----------



## gabbygabz

Looks like I'll be on pace for testing on the 18th although I'll probably cave earlier! I'm thinking about handing over the IC wondfo's to the DH to keep my POAS addiction in check! He's in charge of timing :sex: this month so why not give him the whole shebang!


----------



## Footiec

Can you put me down for 4th Feb please


----------



## Quindalyn

Count me in! I'll be testing Feb 13th.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Please put me down for 2/11 to test please :) I get to test while im on a girls vacation to Disneyland!! Hope thats when I get my BFP so I can come home and tell hubby on our wedding anniversary :flower:


----------



## Bettyt63

Count me in.... I will be testing on 4th feb.....:thumbup:
Good luck to us all!!


----------



## vaniilla

can I be put down for the 25th please? :flower: I'm hoping to hold out until then!


----------



## DHBH0930

This is my first month temping and using FF... before I had any temps entered it set my O date for the 21st, which is what my other tracker was predicting too. But then on CD 8 it updated it to the 19th... still too early for the crosshairs... why would it have changed it? Is it basing it off of some trend in my temps that I don't see???

Either way we are getting close to my O so we have started BD every other day and once (if) I get a positive OPK I think we will BD 3 days in a row then back to every other just in case it comes late. Does that sound reasonable???

I've heard it's best to do every other day for best :spermy: and then once getting a positive OPK to :sex: 3 days in a row to try and catch that egg. Since OPK's give you a couple day window.


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave:Welcome new joiners and of course to the familiar faces!!! gL FXD!:dust:

You will notice that your names have been added to the front page! GL



*DHBH0930* I'm no pro, but I have been using FF for soooo long, and I have a VIP membership still standing, feel free to look at my chart below. This is what I know, if this is your first month, it takes a minute to adjust to your cycles and it takes into consideration the stuff that you enter. The initial date is usually based off of the information you input and the fact that it sets a norm: 14 day LP and 28-30 cycle. Once it gets use to you it will be much more accurate. I KNOW this for certain, it was always right with me after I became a regular. It even matched the U/S I was receiving at the doc. As long as you take your temp at the same time (you can use the temp adjuster if you falter occassionally https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php ) and really be specific with your symptoms, it will adjust and it will be a HUGE help!!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## lcgoodac

can you put me down for testing on the 2nd please  im CD 14 today having lots of ewcm and on and off cramps but negative opks. will hopefully ov in the next day or so. we bd'd sat, mon and tue nights and plan on bd tonight and the next few nights really hope feb will be our month! xx


----------



## DHBH0930

MrsMM24 said:


> :wave:Welcome new joiners and of course to the familiar faces!!! gL FXD!:dust:
> 
> You will notice that your names have been added to the front page! GL
> 
> 
> 
> *DHBH0930* I'm no pro, but I have been using FF for soooo long, and I have a VIP membership still standing, feel free to look at my chart below. This is what I know, if this is your first month, it takes a minute to adjust to your cycles and it takes into consideration the stuff that you enter. The initial date is usually based off of the information you input and the fact that it sets a norm: 14 day LP and 28-30 cycle. Once it gets use to you it will be much more accurate. I KNOW this for certain, it was always right with me after I became a regular. It even matched the U/S I was receiving at the doc. As long as you take your temp at the same time (you can use the temp adjuster if you falter occassionally https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php ) and really be specific with your symptoms, it will adjust and it will be a HUGE help!!! GL FXD! :dust:

Thanks so much for the info! Since its still getting used to me I'm not going to assume it is 100% right this month so we are just BDing every other day so we don't miss my O! Also using OPKs to help verify when its going to happen.


----------



## Dantz

I'll be testing on the 11th. I've never really been wild about Valentine's Day. Maybe this will change my mind :)


----------



## gnome86

hey mrsm! how u feeling? 
whack me down for 25th please! x


----------



## nimitha

hi everyone
i wil be testing on 20th of this month...hope all of us get our bfp soon..i wil pray fr u all..


----------



## echo

Hi Dantz and gnome! I hope you get your BFP's!


----------



## puggyflump

Hi, can you put me down for 14th please, really hoping for a valentines day bfp :dust: to us all


----------



## Dantz

echo said:


> Hi Dantz and gnome! I hope you get your BFP's!

Hey Echo! As much as I want everyone to get their BFP's, it's nice to see some familiar names in this thread :) Are you guys trying anything new this month??


----------



## echo

CBFM! First month, so I'm real curious if it will work properly, because I know it needs to 'learn' about my hormone shifts.

What about you?


----------



## Dantz

echo said:


> CBFM! First month, so I'm real curious if it will work properly, because I know it needs to 'learn' about my hormone shifts.
> 
> What about you?

I'm interested to hear how that works for you. Because our insurance won't cover fertility help, CBFM will probably be our next step. 

This month, I'm giving OH a little calendar that shows him when I'm fertile, and he gets to decide when we dtd. It was kind of a running joke with us last month that if it didn't work, he'd get to be in charge next month. It went from a joke to the real deal, though, because at this point I'm willing to try anything! We're also going to try morning bd, because I read that it may be better for the :spermy: . We'll see!


----------



## echo

Good luck!


----------



## LillyTame

Hello everyone :hi: 

I would like to join :thumbup: I'm hoping for a Valentine BFP...if things stay on schedule that will put me about 10dpo....yes I'm an early tester even if it wasn't Valentine's day lol :blush::haha:

BTW, what does PMA mean?


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave:Welcome new joiners and of course to the familiar faces!!! gL FXD!:dust:

You will notice that your names have been added to the front page! GL



*DHBH0930* no problem Hun! I am here to help any way that I can, and I LOVE charting/temping, it was one of the biggest helps for our TTC journey... :dust:


*GNOME86* Hey, thanks for asking. I am doing well. The 2nd trimester is muuuch better. (I have sooo many updates in my journal) I cannot wait to see your BFP and you tell me the same thing! So glad to see you back in the threads!:dust:


*ECHO* So good that you are trying that, as you know from my journal, I SWEAR by that monitor. I got a BFP on the 1st use too if that is helpful. Although it was getting use to my body, I had been temping and charting prior so the monitor caught on quickly. I used it again as well and this BFP too so good luck Hun!:dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thanks for getting Feb. up and running MrsMM24! I think I'm going to use Feb. 4th (CD 30) as my "official" test date. My cycles had been 27-28 days, until this past one which was 30 days. Hoping I don't have to wait that long! Last cycle my mid-cycle spot showed on CD 12 and ovulation was ~CD 20, on CD 13 today, but had spot show on CD 9... if trend continues hoping that puts ovulation at CD 17, which would give me a test date of Feb 1st... I guess if it changes, I'll let you know. Chronic early tester, anyway! 

This is our second cycle using OPKs and temping, cycle #4 ttc #1... hoping this is the one, would make a great first anniversary present this Oct. and would be about two weeks after my mom retires and moves nearby! 

FX for all of us!


----------



## Girly922

echo said:


> CBFM! First month, so I'm real curious if it will work properly, because I know it needs to 'learn' about my hormone shifts.
> 
> What about you?

This is my first month using the CBFM too! I have heard that some people don't get a peak first month as its still getting to know you but I'm hopeful. I am temping this month as well. :)



LillyTame said:


> Hello everyone :hi:
> 
> I would like to join :thumbup: I'm hoping for a Valentine BFP...if things stay on schedule that will put me about 10dpo....yes I'm an early tester even if it wasn't Valentine's day lol :blush::haha:
> 
> BTW, what does PMA mean?

PMA - positive mental attitude :thumbup:


----------



## gnome86

The CBFM, that's the one that quite expensive up front isnt it? but there seems to be amazing feedback everywhere you look about it! havent heard any bad comments yet. 
dont know why but i am absolutely buzzing for ttc now, back to feeling excited and positive about it :D

lovely to see familiar faces still in the same boat! our turn next i reckon :) x


----------



## Girly922

It is but they're a good price barely used on eBay, got mine for £50 :) Or if you want one new, they're £62 on amazon at the moment. It's quite expensive but if it works I'd say it's worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## echo

I haven't had a peak yet, don't know if I will. All highs so far, but I am also temping and doing opk's. 2 days positive opk's and temps look like o. We'll see. It is exciting to try something new, especially for an old veteran ttc-er like me. :happydance: if I am ovulating today, it would put my testing date at about the 3rd of February. That is with a 15 day lp, but ff has be confused with my lp. A couple of 18's, a couple of 15's, 13 and 14 thrown in?? I know for a while I suspected I was having a 17/18 day lp, but usually it is about 14. I don't know what causes the difference, maybe luteal cysts.
The cbfm is expensive. I was fortunate enough to have it gifted to me by a now preggo BnB buddy. :)


----------



## kel21

Hi ladies! Good luck to us all! Would you please put me down for testing on the 6th? I know I will test earlier than that, but if I o when I am supposed to that is when af will be due. Thanks!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey all!!! :hi: 

I guess I'll be testing somewhere around the 8th... depending on when I o.... CD 10 now and ewcm just started...


----------



## TFBG

Count me in :flower: Please put me down for testing on 2 Feb. Hoping for my BFP!! It'll be a great Anniversary/Valentine's gift for US. GL to all
:dust:​


----------



## babysaa

Yay February is up...thanks MsMM24!!!

This is going to be a lucky month, Valentine's and my birthday :kiss:

You can put me down for Feb 5th, will only be testing if AF doesn't show up 

Lots of dust I'm sprinkling in here,hoping cupid brings something good 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## kel21

Getting a good amount of ewcm :) Last month I didn't get much, so hopeing this is a good sign :)


----------



## Kellygrl

According to FF I should be testing around the 5th. Sticky baby dust to us all! I have a good feeling about this month!


----------



## momofone08

If AF comes on January 24th than I will be testing February 21. :happydance:


----------



## jacksonl8805

Hi everyone! It's my first time joining a testing thread, and I'm excited to follow everyone's cycle :) 

Can you put me down to test February 1st? 

After what my doctor thinks was a chemical last cycle, positive digital and ended up with negative betas, we did more NTNP this cycle. I've had a SUPER long cycle this time though. I think I O'd Jan 17th, I'll know for sure tomorrow when I take my BBT, which means I'll test Feb 1!


----------



## Fezzie

Feb 12th for me, please. If we don't get pregnant this month, we're doing an IUI next, so I really hope that this month is it :)


----------



## kel21

Welcome Jacksonl8805 and Kellygrl!


----------



## Andrea28

Hi can I join witch got me today probably test on the 16th xxx


----------



## anothermom

Put me down for the 2nd please. Based on when I had O symptoms, I'm in for another 34 day cycle. 2 Feb would make me officially late. If I can hold out, I'll test after the 2nd though. :winkwink:


----------



## BabyHopeG

Can you please put me down for the 5th. 

GL to all!


----------



## kel21

Pos opk!! If I o on cd13 then I will have managed to recreate my bd pattern from my sept chem, with a sticky outcome this time I hope!!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Hi all! Is it okay if I join? :) I had my AF two times this month - probably due to change in diet (says my Doctor). If I go by my last AF I will be ovulating within the next 2 days. My test date will be 2/2. I am praying for a BFP for everyone! We are going out of town 2.2 as well and it would be a perfect time to tell my DH. Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## lcgoodac

I've had 2 very positive opks today, sorry tmi but we just bd. Hoping we have/will catch this little egg! We bd yesterday morning and tonight. When should we carry on bding till? I've had very bad ov cramps today which I've never had , or neve noticed before. I started taking conception vitamins on cd1 so hope they will help us conceive this month!


----------



## Junebugs

Count me in for Feb. 18th!!! :) i'm feeling good about this month !


----------



## echo

I got my 'Peak' on the monitor and the most positive opk's I have ever seen! C'mon O!


----------



## jacksonl8805

I've been having real close to positive OPKs and today I had a blaring positive, plus my temps dipped big time today. So I'm assuming today or tomorrow is O day, making me test actually closer to the 5th.

It looks like a big bd'ing day for a lot of ladies. Baby dust to us all!! :D

:dust:


----------



## babysaa

I got my smiley face today too!!! CD18

It's going to be a busy next few days that's for sure :happydance:


----------



## withlovemom

Hi, can i join??

I would be testing on the 4th Feb..

Fingers crossed for all those who are awaiting BFP..


----------



## Bettyt63

CD17 and we have a positive OPK yesterday and today! I'm just happy to see a positive line for something!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## momofone08

Bettyt63 said:


> CD17 and we have a positive OPK yesterday and today! I'm just happy to see a positive line for something!:happydance:

YAY for the positive OPK! Get BD'ing :winkwink::winkwink: 

:dust:


----------



## jamieshalon

I am due for AF on 2/1, so if I don't see any signs I will be testing that day.


----------



## GlassPeony

I'm testing Feb 2nd!


----------



## Doodlover

Hello! My cycle has not regulated yet after BC, but according to FF, AF should be here Feb. 7 so we'll go with that as my testing date. Let's see if I can hold out until then :winkwink:


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Ladies

I'm gonna try and hold out till about Feb 1st, although the cahnces are i will cave days before that even though i know it will be too early!!!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## garfie

Good luck ladies :dust::dust::dust:

Doodlover - Wanna be testing buddies - I'm due the 7th too - have short cycles :( 

:hugs:

X


----------



## gnome86

well OH swimmers are in under the microscope as of yesterday so fingers crossed they are ok lol :)


----------



## kel21

Well I am officially in the tww! 1dpo for me :) Pretty happy with my bd pattern too!


----------



## echo

Woohoo! Sending lots of sticky dust your way!

I still have no idea b/c I didn't take my temp this am. Monitor has changed from peak back to high, so it was either yesterday, or is today. :happydance: Can't wait to know for sure.


----------



## DHBH0930

So I still haven't had a + OPK yet. Maybe this afternoon I will????? What I am worried about is that AF is predicted to come on the 3rd (my AF trackers predict that day too and it is basically never off, if anything AF comes a day sooner) or 12 days from now. My temps are dropping which I heard can be a sign of O coming, but if I don't O today each day after my LP is getting shorter and shorter. I know 14 day LP is ideal, they say under 12 is not. I know it isn't impossible to conceive with an LP of 9 or 10 days, but it could be much harder. 

So I'm trying to increase my LP and most sites I see say to take B6. I am taking prenatal vitamins but they only have 2.6mg so its not enough. 

How much B6 should I take, safely??

How long till it would start to increase my LP??
(I'm sure if I started today it won't lengthen this cycles LP, but would it increase it next month?)

Is this just a gimmick or does taking enough B6 everyday actually help?


GL everyone! Hope there are lots of BFP's this month. I'm feeling kinda doubtful :nope: since even with all the BDing we've been doing I may O too late for anything to stick :cry:


----------



## ClandestineTX

DHBH0930 said:
 

> So I still haven't had a + OPK yet. Maybe this afternoon I will????? What I am worried about is that AF is predicted to come on the 3rd (my AF trackers predict that day too and it is basically never off, if anything AF comes a day sooner) or 12 days from now. My temps are dropping which I heard can be a sign of O coming, but if I don't O today each day after my LP is getting shorter and shorter. I know 14 day LP is ideal, they say under 12 is not. I know it isn't impossible to conceive with an LP of 9 or 10 days, but it could be much harder.
> 
> So I'm trying to increase my LP and most sites I see say to take B6. I am taking prenatal vitamins but they only have 2.6mg so its not enough.
> 
> How much B6 should I take, safely??
> 
> How long till it would start to increase my LP??
> (I'm sure if I started today it won't lengthen this cycles LP, but would it increase it next month?)
> 
> Is this just a gimmick or does taking enough B6 everyday actually help?
> 
> 
> GL everyone! Hope there are lots of BFP's this month. I'm feeling kinda doubtful :nope: since even with all the BDing we've been doing I may O too late for anything to stick :cry:

It's too early to worry about your LP! Just keep going until you get confirmed O. Several of us have not had luck with OPKs, so I'd watch your temp more than that. Your temp pattern, like a pre-O dip or similar, will make more sense to you after you have data from more than one cycle.

*A normal LP ranges from 10-16 days.* Stress can delay ovulation, which can also make your cycle late if you're not pregnant, so I'd try to relax and just wait and see what happens for now. 

2.6 mg of B6 is likely already in excess of 100% of the recommended daily value (and it is... it's 1.9 mg for pregnant women: https://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/VitaminB6-HealthProfessional/). I'd discuss it with a doctor before taking more than what's already in your vitamin. I had always been told the B's are water soluble and you pee out any excess; however, I've recently heard about people getting sick from too much of it.


----------



## DHBH0930

ClandestineTX said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> So I still haven't had a + OPK yet. Maybe this afternoon I will????? What I am worried about is that AF is predicted to come on the 3rd (my AF trackers predict that day too and it is basically never off, if anything AF comes a day sooner) or 12 days from now. My temps are dropping which I heard can be a sign of O coming, but if I don't O today each day after my LP is getting shorter and shorter. I know 14 day LP is ideal, they say under 12 is not. I know it isn't impossible to conceive with an LP of 9 or 10 days, but it could be much harder.
> 
> So I'm trying to increase my LP and most sites I see say to take B6. I am taking prenatal vitamins but they only have 2.6mg so its not enough.
> 
> How much B6 should I take, safely??
> 
> How long till it would start to increase my LP??
> (I'm sure if I started today it won't lengthen this cycles LP, but would it increase it next month?)
> 
> Is this just a gimmick or does taking enough B6 everyday actually help?
> 
> 
> GL everyone! Hope there are lots of BFP's this month. I'm feeling kinda doubtful :nope: since even with all the BDing we've been doing I may O too late for anything to stick :cry:
> 
> It's too early to worry about your LP! Just keep going until you get confirmed O. Several of us have not had luck with OPKs, so I'd watch your temp more than that. Your temp pattern, like a pre-O dip or similar, will make more sense to you after you have data from more than one cycle.
> 
> *A normal LP ranges from 10-16 days.* Stress can delay ovulation, which can also make your cycle late if you're not pregnant, so I'd try to relax and just wait and see what happens for now.
> 
> 2.6 mg of B6 is likely already in excess of 100% of the recommended daily value (and it is... it's 1.9 mg for pregnant women: https://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/VitaminB6-HealthProfessional/). I'd discuss it with a doctor before taking more than what's already in your vitamin. I had always been told the B's are water soluble and you pee out any excess; however, I've recently heard about people getting sick from too much of it.Click to expand...


I know I'm worrying too much, I try not to but I can't help it :wacko: I want my BFP this month, but what I'm more concerned about is identifying an issue if there is one early on and fixing it asap (since most "treatments" take time to help and aren't immediate fixes). I'm just glad that I did start temping and using OPKs because I was just assuming that I was O right at 14 days and it looks like its later then that so I would have been missing it all the time and BDing too early! 

We are just continuing to BD since I'm not relying on OPKs (still wish they would change and get even a little bit darker though..). I think O may be here or very close though because my temps are dipping, at least that's what I see. *TMI* Also I don't really check my CM, but I did either Thursday or Friday and it was just barely wet. Today I noticed when going to the bathroom and wiping that there is lots of mostly clear CM down there and also in my underwear, I think it may be EWCM. Which I will take as a good sign! :happydance:

Also just realizing since I probably O late in my cycle that when I thought I was imagining pregnancy symptoms last month after I _assumed _I Oed, were actually not all in my head but actually my O symptoms. :dohh:

Thanks for your input! I am done obsessing (for now LOL) about LP. I will wait and see how this cycle looks after it is over and then determine if I should check with a doctor.


----------



## Euginka

count me in...should be testing round 4th feb...if i can hold out that long;)


----------



## echo

Okay, February 5th for me! Pretty please. Moniter has peaked and is back to high, cm is creamy, cp is medium and firm, and boobs are oh-so-sore. Had o pains all day yesterday and this am, which have stopped. ;) Thank you, MrsMM!

FX'd this is my cycle. Please, please, please.


----------



## kel21

DHBH0930 said:


> So I still haven't had a + OPK yet. Maybe this afternoon I will????? What I am worried about is that AF is predicted to come on the 3rd (my AF trackers predict that day too and it is basically never off, if anything AF comes a day sooner) or 12 days from now. My temps are dropping which I heard can be a sign of O coming, but if I don't O today each day after my LP is getting shorter and shorter. I know 14 day LP is ideal, they say under 12 is not. I know it isn't impossible to conceive with an LP of 9 or 10 days, but it could be much harder.
> 
> So I'm trying to increase my LP and most sites I see say to take B6. I am taking prenatal vitamins but they only have 2.6mg so its not enough.
> 
> How much B6 should I take, safely??
> 
> How long till it would start to increase my LP??
> (I'm sure if I started today it won't lengthen this cycles LP, but would it increase it next month?)
> 
> Is this just a gimmick or does taking enough B6 everyday actually help?
> 
> 
> GL everyone! Hope there are lots of BFP's this month. I'm feeling kinda doubtful :nope: since even with all the BDing we've been doing I may O too late for anything to stick :cry:

Just so you know, no matter when you o your lp will stay pretty much the same (within a day or 2 either way). So if you o a couple of days later your lp will still be the same. When I first started charting I thought I had a short lp and so started taking B6. Just so you know that month I had a wacky month (o'd really really early and lp was really really short) after that first month I went back to normal. Gl!


----------



## Mme2kdee

Hi everyone!!! I took an OPK test this morning and it was positive and now 2-3 hours later it is negative...am I too late or is it just not detecting the surge anymore?


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave:Welcome new joiners and of course to the familiar faces!!! gL FXD!:dust:

You will notice that your names have been added to the front page! GL



*DHBH0930* B6 is not a gimmick.... really none of the things that are mentioned on the thread are. I for one used B6. I don't think gimmick, just that everyone woman and her body is different, some things work for others and some just don't give it a try, it cannot hurt GL :dust:


*ECHO* As long as it is reading HIGH you are in a fertile period and your body has some ideal swimming environment so GL:dust:


*MME2KDEE* Just means the surge is gone. The egg will drop within 12-36 hours AFTER the surge Hun, no worries!:dust:


----------



## Pst

It's still early days as I haven't even got a positive opk yet but I would like to join this group. My cycle varies so might be testing anywhere between 16th through 28th.


----------



## DHBH0930

YAY!!!! Got a + on my OPK today!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Glad to see they do actually work for me! I had no change at all in the darkness of the line until it was + and it is a very clear + !!! :thumbup: 

I think I'm going to keep taking them till I get a negative again. Is that useful information to know? How many days in a row I get a + OPK?

Lots more :sex: over the next few days then I will let my DH rest! Lol :haha:

Hopefully will get a BFP on a pregnancy test is a couple weeks too!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9004 (Medium).jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Doodlover

garfie said:


> Good luck ladies :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Doodlover - Wanna be testing buddies - I'm due the 7th too - have short cycles :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Yes!! FF is predicting that I will O on the 27th. My temps were all messed up last month so I am not convinced that I actually O'd at all. I am trying to be really consistent with temping this month so that I can really see (hopefully) that big rise to confirm O. I have my annual gyn appointment on the 30th so I am anxious to see what she says. I know she is just going to tell me to keep trying since this is only our third month TTC after many years on BC. 

Also, it doesn't help that I sit in an office with 6 other people at work and one of the girls is pregnant after two months of trying. Then the one man in my office told us two months ago (the same time that I started trying) that his wife came off of her BC. Then today he comes in and tells us that she is pregnant and he can't believe it because they had just changed their minds and decided to wait some more time(they have a 1.5 year old.) He was seriously in shock! I was like um hello.....she was off BC what did you think was going to happen?!?!

Sorry for the whiney ramble...I know you ladies understand though :flower:


----------



## melann13

I'd like to join- testing Feb 5th (I think)
This is my 4th cycle post miscarriage (7.5 wks). The first two cycles were 32 days/ with ov on 19. 3rd cycle 31 days with ov on 17. Doc wanted to maybe start clomid to just regulate cycle- but if I go on Clomid my insurance won't pay for infertility bloodwork in the future if the need arises.
I decided to do Soy Iso to see what I can do myself. Took 50mg CD3, 100mg CD 3-5 and 150 cd 6-7.
I think it may have moved my ov to cd 12! I had a slight temp dip today (possibly 3dpo), but I've had these secondary dips before... I'll feel much more confident if the temp goes up again tomorrow. DH has been away on business and will be until cd17. Last bd was CD13.
Also trying pineapple core this time around.
Anybody want to buddy? Only interested in symptom spotting ovulation this month. The last two months I was SURE I was PG, with symptoms I'd only ever had when pregnant, and things that can't be imaginary- breasts didn't fit in my bra, running to the BR to gag etc. Attributing it all to progesterone, which I take as a good thing, even if I'm not preg.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fcec6


----------



## momwannabe81

Af due the 6th, first pos opk today (love the smiley face) and as soon as i tested started hurting on my left side. Got donation last night and will get one here soon and another one tomorrow so fx this cycle works. GL everyone and lots of baby dust.


----------



## kel21

DHBH0930 said:


> YAY!!!! Got a + on my OPK today!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Glad to see they do actually work for me! I had no change at all in the darkness of the line until it was + and it is a very clear + !!! :thumbup:
> 
> I think I'm going to keep taking them till I get a negative again. Is that useful information to know? How many days in a row I get a + OPK?
> 
> Lots more :sex: over the next few days then I will let my DH rest! Lol :haha:
> 
> Hopefully will get a BFP on a pregnancy test is a couple weeks too!

I don't know if it is beneficial to know how long your surge is, but I do the same thing, and mine tends to last for at least 5 days.



melann13 said:


> I'd like to join- testing Feb 5th (I think)
> This is my 4th cycle post miscarriage (7.5 wks). The first two cycles were 32 days/ with ov on 19. 3rd cycle 31 days with ov on 17. Doc wanted to maybe start clomid to just regulate cycle- but if I go on Clomid my insurance won't pay for infertility bloodwork in the future if the need arises.
> I decided to do Soy Iso to see what I can do myself. Took 50mg CD3, 100mg CD 3-5 and 150 cd 6-7.
> I think it may have moved my ov to cd 12! I had a slight temp dip today (possibly 3dpo), but I've had these secondary dips before... I'll feel much more confident if the temp goes up again tomorrow. DH has been away on business and will be until cd17. Last bd was CD13.
> Also trying pineapple core this time around.
> Anybody want to buddy? Only interested in symptom spotting ovulation this month. The last two months I was SURE I was PG, with symptoms I'd only ever had when pregnant, and things that can't be imaginary- breasts didn't fit in my bra, running to the BR to gag etc. Attributing it all to progesterone, which I take as a good thing, even if I'm not preg.
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fcec6

I got pg on my first cycle of soy! Sadly was a chem, but it happened. And that was after being on clomid with nothing! Taking a month off of soy this month, hopeing that if I don't get my bfp next month will be like the first month again!


----------



## jacksonl8805

melann13 said:


> I'd like to join- testing Feb 5th (I think)
> This is my 4th cycle post miscarriage (7.5 wks). The first two cycles were 32 days/ with ov on 19. 3rd cycle 31 days with ov on 17. Doc wanted to maybe start clomid to just regulate cycle- but if I go on Clomid my insurance won't pay for infertility bloodwork in the future if the need arises.
> I decided to do Soy Iso to see what I can do myself. Took 50mg CD3, 100mg CD 3-5 and 150 cd 6-7.
> I think it may have moved my ov to cd 12! I had a slight temp dip today (possibly 3dpo), but I've had these secondary dips before... I'll feel much more confident if the temp goes up again tomorrow. DH has been away on business and will be until cd17. Last bd was CD13.
> Also trying pineapple core this time around.
> Anybody want to buddy? Only interested in symptom spotting ovulation this month. The last two months I was SURE I was PG, with symptoms I'd only ever had when pregnant, and things that can't be imaginary- breasts didn't fit in my bra, running to the BR to gag etc. Attributing it all to progesterone, which I take as a good thing, even if I'm not preg.
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fcec6

I ordered progesterone cream this last weekend. I'm not sure if I "need" it but after a chemical last cycle a friend of mine who is into all natural remedies recommended I try it. I figure it cant hurt. I am 2 dpo so hopefully it gets here soon so I can give it a whirl this cycle. Have you noticed any difference since you began taking it? Do you use a cream also?


----------



## Jammers

Hello everone I would like to join this thread I can test Feb 15th. A little about me I have one four year old daughter and three angel babies August 2010 6 weeks pg, January 2011 10 weeks, and my last one May 29th 2012 18 weeks this one was a little boy we named him Brayden, Its been a tough road but my husband and I have decided to try again so here we go:thumbup: Nervous but excited all the same time. :dust: to all you ladies out there


----------



## gnome86

gynae appt 1 week 2mo :) my ovary is up like a satsuma n the agony is back with avengance. oh and it is snowing ugh lol not nice day 2day. 
hope everyone good :thumbup: x


----------



## DHBH0930

kel21 said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!!! Got a + on my OPK today!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Glad to see they do actually work for me! I had no change at all in the darkness of the line until it was + and it is a very clear + !!! :thumbup:
> 
> I think I'm going to keep taking them till I get a negative again. Is that useful information to know? How many days in a row I get a + OPK?
> 
> Lots more :sex: over the next few days then I will let my DH rest! Lol :haha:
> 
> Hopefully will get a BFP on a pregnancy test is a couple weeks too!
> 
> I don't know if it is beneficial to know how long your surge is, but I do the same thing, and mine tends to last for at least 5 days.
> 
> 
> 
> melann13 said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join- testing Feb 5th (I think)
> This is my 4th cycle post miscarriage (7.5 wks). The first two cycles were 32 days/ with ov on 19. 3rd cycle 31 days with ov on 17. Doc wanted to maybe start clomid to just regulate cycle- but if I go on Clomid my insurance won't pay for infertility bloodwork in the future if the need arises.
> I decided to do Soy Iso to see what I can do myself. Took 50mg CD3, 100mg CD 3-5 and 150 cd 6-7.
> I think it may have moved my ov to cd 12! I had a slight temp dip today (possibly 3dpo), but I've had these secondary dips before... I'll feel much more confident if the temp goes up again tomorrow. DH has been away on business and will be until cd17. Last bd was CD13.
> Also trying pineapple core this time around.
> Anybody want to buddy? Only interested in symptom spotting ovulation this month. The last two months I was SURE I was PG, with symptoms I'd only ever had when pregnant, and things that can't be imaginary- breasts didn't fit in my bra, running to the BR to gag etc. Attributing it all to progesterone, which I take as a good thing, even if I'm not preg.
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fcec6Click to expand...
> 
> I got pg on my first cycle of soy! Sadly was a chem, but it happened. And that was after being on clomid with nothing! Taking a month off of soy this month, hopeing that if I don't get my bfp next month will be like the first month again!Click to expand...

I figure it doesn't hurt to have extra information! Besides I have tons of the IC to use :blush:


----------



## Mme2kdee

Lots of positive OPKs!!! So exciting! Now time for 2WW! Baby dust to everyone!!!!


----------



## melann13

jacksonl8805 said:


> melann13 said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join- testing Feb 5th (I think)
> This is my 4th cycle post miscarriage (7.5 wks). The first two cycles were 32 days/ with ov on 19. 3rd cycle 31 days with ov on 17. Doc wanted to maybe start clomid to just regulate cycle- but if I go on Clomid my insurance won't pay for infertility bloodwork in the future if the need arises.
> I decided to do Soy Iso to see what I can do myself. Took 50mg CD3, 100mg CD 3-5 and 150 cd 6-7.
> I think it may have moved my ov to cd 12! I had a slight temp dip today (possibly 3dpo), but I've had these secondary dips before... I'll feel much more confident if the temp goes up again tomorrow. DH has been away on business and will be until cd17. Last bd was CD13.
> Also trying pineapple core this time around.
> Anybody want to buddy? Only interested in symptom spotting ovulation this month. The last two months I was SURE I was PG, with symptoms I'd only ever had when pregnant, and things that can't be imaginary- breasts didn't fit in my bra, running to the BR to gag etc. Attributing it all to progesterone, which I take as a good thing, even if I'm not preg.
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fcec6
> 
> I ordered progesterone cream this last weekend. I'm not sure if I "need" it but after a chemical last cycle a friend of mine who is into all natural remedies recommended I try it. I figure it cant hurt. I am 2 dpo so hopefully it gets here soon so I can give it a whirl this cycle. Have you noticed any difference since you began taking it? Do you use a cream also?Click to expand...

I didn't us progesterone, I'm just referring to my natural progesterone. I had what was supposed to be a 7dpo P test two months ago, which came back low at only 7.4 or something, but according to FF I was only 3dpo, so I think I'm okay on that front. I'm still have ovary pain today and my temp isn't where I'd like it to be, so I'm not even sure I'd ov'd. DH is out of town til tomorrow, so I guess if I haven't, I'd just assume it holds off a couple days. I just hope using soy didn't mess up my cycle and make it anovulatory. I already ovulated on my own, just had slightly long cycles and a really pathetic AF the last few months. Sounds like a stupid thing to complain about, but I feel like if there's not much to come out, what is there for a LO to grab onto? Hoping my temp shoots up tomorrow confirming the O from Saturday. Been sleeping along the last 2 nights without DH, could that decrease my temp? Even an extra .1 would make me feel better.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fcec6


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My post-ovulation progesterone surge ALWAYS makes my breasts sore, makes me sleepy, and makes me nauseous. I think the same-- that high progesterone will be good once there's an eggy in there. :)


----------



## jacksonl8805

Melann 13, oh I read your post wrong :)

It looks like 5dpo was when your temps rose the most last month too! So hopefully tomorrow you see it again.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hello ladies :) 

Ill be testing Feb 14 Valentines day ;)


----------



## Mme2kdee

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> Ill be testing Feb 14 Valentines day ;)

Great day to test!!!!:flower::dust:


----------



## melann13

melann13 said:


> I'd like to join- testing Feb 5th (I think)
> This is my 4th cycle post miscarriage (7.5 wks). The first two cycles were 32 days/ with ov on 19. 3rd cycle 31 days with ov on 17. Doc wanted to maybe start clomid to just regulate cycle- but if I go on Clomid my insurance won't pay for infertility bloodwork in the future if the need arises.
> I decided to do Soy Iso to see what I can do myself. Took 50mg CD3, 100mg CD 3-5 and 150 cd 6-7.
> I think it may have moved my ov to cd 12! I had a slight temp dip today (possibly 3dpo), but I've had these secondary dips before... I'll feel much more confident if the temp goes up again tomorrow. DH has been away on business and will be until cd17. Last bd was CD13.
> Also trying pineapple core this time around.
> Anybody want to buddy? Only interested in symptom spotting ovulation this month. The last two months I was SURE I was PG, with symptoms I'd only ever had when pregnant, and things that can't be imaginary- breasts didn't fit in my bra, running to the BR to gag etc. Attributing it all to progesterone, which I take as a good thing, even if I'm not preg.
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fcec6

So yesterday I had the tiniest bit of EWCM, after a completely dry 2 days. (FF has a tentative/dashed OV on Jan 19 CD12) and I figured it was nothing. Now today it's definitely EWCM, with a tad bit of yellow. My temp is hard to judge at this point. I've had ovary pains from CD 8 and they are continuing. I've had VERY strong O pains before, that last days, but this is just a constant nagging ache.
I had already started my pineapple core on Monday (Jan21). Broke down and bought OPKs this afternoon. I've never used them before. The box says to use FMU, but I figured what the heck, I need some information! I took one with only about a 2 hr hold and the line was faint (neg). Hubby returns from trip tomorrow. At first I was super excited to ov so early (first cycle with soy), but now I'm not sure it was real!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fcec6


----------



## melann13

jacksonl8805 said:


> Melann 13, oh I read your post wrong :)
> 
> It looks like 5dpo was when your temps rose the most last month too! So hopefully tomorrow you see it again.

Actually I missed a temp last month at 3dpo (we were on a red-eye flight), so 5 dpo was actually a big dip last month. Thanks for the positive thoughts though:thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

DHBH0930 said:


> I know I'm worrying too much, I try not to but I can't help it :wacko: I want my BFP this month, but what I'm more concerned about is identifying an issue if there is one early on and fixing it asap (since most "treatments" take time to help and aren't immediate fixes). I'm just glad that I did start temping and using OPKs because I was just assuming that I was O right at 14 days and it looks like its later then that so I would have been missing it all the time and BDing too early!
> 
> We are just continuing to BD since I'm not relying on OPKs (still wish they would change and get even a little bit darker though..). I think O may be here or very close though because my temps are dipping, at least that's what I see. *TMI* Also I don't really check my CM, but I did either Thursday or Friday and it was just barely wet. Today I noticed when going to the bathroom and wiping that there is lots of mostly clear CM down there and also in my underwear, I think it may be EWCM. Which I will take as a good sign! :happydance:
> 
> Also just realizing since I probably O late in my cycle that when I thought I was imagining pregnancy symptoms last month after I _assumed _I Oed, were actually not all in my head but actually my O symptoms. :dohh:
> 
> Thanks for your input! I am done obsessing (for now LOL) about LP. I will wait and see how this cycle looks after it is over and then determine if I should check with a doctor.

I also thought with 28 day cycles O was around CD 14 and definitely gave up way too early the first two months of ttc. 



DHBH0930 said:


> YAY!!!! Got a + on my OPK today!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Glad to see they do actually work for me! I had no change at all in the darkness of the line until it was + and it is a very clear + !!! :thumbup:
> 
> I think I'm going to keep taking them till I get a negative again. Is that useful information to know? How many days in a row I get a + OPK?
> 
> Lots more :sex: over the next few days then I will let my DH rest! Lol :haha:
> 
> Hopefully will get a BFP on a pregnancy test is a couple weeks too!

I saw your +OPK! Congrats! If you look at my chart, I have another distinctly ovulatory cycle with a string of -OPKs... and remember I was testing every six hours from CD 15 to CD 17, so I know I didn't miss my surge! I'm done with OPks for now, but glad they are working for you! 



AmaryllisRed said:


> My post-ovulation progesterone surge ALWAYS makes my breasts sore, makes me sleepy, and makes me nauseous. I think the same-- that high progesterone will be good once there's an eggy in there. :)

I tell myself the same thing every time I get a post-O/ high progesterone symptom and grateful I learned the first cycle that those symptoms are normal and not necessarily a tell for pregnancy - was too much of a roller coaster ride!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Temp rise today and ewcm has disappeared. So... probably 1 dpo, but we'll wait a couple days to see if I get crosshairs. 
Probably NOT going to test this month since we barely even had sex. :dohh:


----------



## ClandestineTX

AmaryllisRed said:


> Temp rise today and ewcm has disappeared. So... probably 1 dpo, but we'll wait a couple days to see if I get crosshairs.
> Probably NOT going to test this month since we barely even had sex. :dohh:

Agree if your temp stays up you're 1 DPO... also may not be totally out, CD 12 was close enough... FX that's all you needed!


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave:Welcome new joiners and of course to the familiar faces!!! gL FXD!:dust:

You will notice that your names have been added to the front page! GL



*LADIES* looks like ALOT of OV sticks coming in positive... Wishing you all good luck, plenty :sex: and :dust:


----------



## DHBH0930

ClandestineTX said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> I know I'm worrying too much, I try not to but I can't help it :wacko: I want my BFP this month, but what I'm more concerned about is identifying an issue if there is one early on and fixing it asap (since most "treatments" take time to help and aren't immediate fixes). I'm just glad that I did start temping and using OPKs because I was just assuming that I was O right at 14 days and it looks like its later then that so I would have been missing it all the time and BDing too early!
> 
> We are just continuing to BD since I'm not relying on OPKs (still wish they would change and get even a little bit darker though..). I think O may be here or very close though because my temps are dipping, at least that's what I see. *TMI* Also I don't really check my CM, but I did either Thursday or Friday and it was just barely wet. Today I noticed when going to the bathroom and wiping that there is lots of mostly clear CM down there and also in my underwear, I think it may be EWCM. Which I will take as a good sign! :happydance:
> 
> Also just realizing since I probably O late in my cycle that when I thought I was imagining pregnancy symptoms last month after I _assumed _I Oed, were actually not all in my head but actually my O symptoms. :dohh:
> 
> Thanks for your input! I am done obsessing (for now LOL) about LP. I will wait and see how this cycle looks after it is over and then determine if I should check with a doctor.
> 
> I also thought with 28 day cycles O was around CD 14 and definitely gave up way too early the first two months of ttc.
> 
> 
> 
> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!!! Got a + on my OPK today!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Glad to see they do actually work for me! I had no change at all in the darkness of the line until it was + and it is a very clear + !!! :thumbup:
> 
> I think I'm going to keep taking them till I get a negative again. Is that useful information to know? How many days in a row I get a + OPK?
> 
> Lots more :sex: over the next few days then I will let my DH rest! Lol :haha:
> 
> Hopefully will get a BFP on a pregnancy test is a couple weeks too!Click to expand...
> 
> I saw your +OPK! Congrats! If you look at my chart, I have another distinctly ovulatory cycle with a string of -OPKs... and remember I was testing every six hours from CD 15 to CD 17, so I know I didn't miss my surge! I'm done with OPks for now, but glad they are working for you!
> 
> 
> 
> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> My post-ovulation progesterone surge ALWAYS makes my breasts sore, makes me sleepy, and makes me nauseous. I think the same-- that high progesterone will be good once there's an eggy in there. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I tell myself the same thing every time I get a post-O/ high progesterone symptom and grateful I learned the first cycle that those symptoms are normal and not necessarily a tell for pregnancy - was too much of a roller coaster ride!Click to expand...

I'm so glad I did start temping and using OPK's, it really makes a big difference! I'm going to pass the info onto my sis for when she is ready to start trying someday, because then she can start charting beforehand. 

Your chart looks amazingly similar to last months! Good thing your cycle seems consistent since OPKs don't wanna work for you. Looks like I had a temp dip and now maybe starting to rise (hopefully)

That is one heck of a BDing marathon you have going! :haha: I thought our 7 days in a row was a lot! I think after tonight it will be safe to stop. Seems like my fertile window will be past by tomorrow. It was 2 days ago that I had my 1st + OPK and it looks like my temp is on its way up. Hope to see a spike tomorrow morning! 

You gonna be strong willed enough to wait to the 4th or are you poas addict? FXed we get our BFP's!!


----------



## Nightnurse

*Took Clomid this cycle and will be testing on the 4th

Good luck everyone*


----------



## rhiannon240

Hi, please put me down for the 19th. :dust:


----------



## clynn11

Time to get down to business ;) looks like FF was right with it's O prediction for me, and I am down for definite testing on the 9th!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







opks2 001.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lcgoodac

In the tww now! Me and my partner have just decided to get married next year so that is keeping me occupied at the moment!


----------



## Bettyt63

clynn11 said:


> Time to get down to business ;) looks like FF was right with it's O prediction for me, and I am down for definite testing on the 9th!!!! :happydance:

Get to it!!! :sex:


----------



## Renaendel

Staking my thread stalking claim.


----------



## ScarletMarie

I am testing Feb 5th :)


----------



## skimomma

Please put me down for Feb 7th. (I'm getting conflicting info on when to test so I'll go with the 7th!)


----------



## Maddie72188

I'm going to be a late-in-the month tester (the 28th). Starting soy isoflavones this month aka nature's Clomid CD 3-7, 120mg, wish me luck!


----------



## garfie

Good luck Maddie and :dust::dust:

All those O - lets get the eggies caught:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi ladies I'm currently 3DPO and already starting the symptom spotting!!! 
I'm freezing today and cannot get warm at all. I also have really achey legs and have lots of saliva in my mouth so kind of feel a little sick but not to any extreme! 
Is anyone else having symptoms???


----------



## melann13

So I did soy this month, because the doc wanted to put me on clomid to regulate. 
It's now cd 18 and I dont' know what the heck is going on. At first FF thought I ov'd on CD12, which would've been great. But then my temp dove and it took it away. Then I thought I was building up again (EWCM) and since I ov'd on CD17 last month, I figured maybe I was in for a rerun. 

CD 16 I broke down and bought OPKs to try to get more info. I took one right away that afternoon after only a 2 hr hold (My tests say to use FMU) and it was neg. Fine. 
CD 17 temp dip AM, OPK dark, but not quite +, 
CD 17 PM (once again in the afternoon after two hour hold), DARK, but not quite +, severe backache a ovary twinges and bubbles like crazy (just on L). 
CD18 AM, temp up a little (not above coverline), and OPK, not +, can't tell you if it's darker or lighter than yesterday, seemed about the same, maybe lighter. EWCM this morning, no backache, and ovary feels sore, not sharp pains (but it's still early)
Now I know that it would've been much better to be using OPKs for awhile to see a progression, but I didn't know what else to do.
Is it possible to O without a truly positive OPK?


----------



## ClandestineTX

DHBH0930 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> I know I'm worrying too much, I try not to but I can't help it :wacko: I want my BFP this month, but what I'm more concerned about is identifying an issue if there is one early on and fixing it asap (since most "treatments" take time to help and aren't immediate fixes). I'm just glad that I did start temping and using OPKs because I was just assuming that I was O right at 14 days and it looks like its later then that so I would have been missing it all the time and BDing too early!
> 
> We are just continuing to BD since I'm not relying on OPKs (still wish they would change and get even a little bit darker though..). I think O may be here or very close though because my temps are dipping, at least that's what I see. *TMI* Also I don't really check my CM, but I did either Thursday or Friday and it was just barely wet. Today I noticed when going to the bathroom and wiping that there is lots of mostly clear CM down there and also in my underwear, I think it may be EWCM. Which I will take as a good sign! :happydance:
> 
> Also just realizing since I probably O late in my cycle that when I thought I was imagining pregnancy symptoms last month after I _assumed _I Oed, were actually not all in my head but actually my O symptoms. :dohh:
> 
> Thanks for your input! I am done obsessing (for now LOL) about LP. I will wait and see how this cycle looks after it is over and then determine if I should check with a doctor.
> 
> I also thought with 28 day cycles O was around CD 14 and definitely gave up way too early the first two months of ttc.
> 
> 
> 
> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!!! Got a + on my OPK today!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Glad to see they do actually work for me! I had no change at all in the darkness of the line until it was + and it is a very clear + !!! :thumbup:
> 
> I think I'm going to keep taking them till I get a negative again. Is that useful information to know? How many days in a row I get a + OPK?
> 
> Lots more :sex: over the next few days then I will let my DH rest! Lol :haha:
> 
> Hopefully will get a BFP on a pregnancy test is a couple weeks too!Click to expand...
> 
> I saw your +OPK! Congrats! If you look at my chart, I have another distinctly ovulatory cycle with a string of -OPKs... and remember I was testing every six hours from CD 15 to CD 17, so I know I didn't miss my surge! I'm done with OPks for now, but glad they are working for you!
> 
> 
> 
> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> My post-ovulation progesterone surge ALWAYS makes my breasts sore, makes me sleepy, and makes me nauseous. I think the same-- that high progesterone will be good once there's an eggy in there. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I tell myself the same thing every time I get a post-O/ high progesterone symptom and grateful I learned the first cycle that those symptoms are normal and not necessarily a tell for pregnancy - was too much of a roller coaster ride!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad I did start temping and using OPK's, it really makes a big difference! I'm going to pass the info onto my sis for when she is ready to start trying someday, because then she can start charting beforehand.
> 
> Your chart looks amazingly similar to last months! Good thing your cycle seems consistent since OPKs don't wanna work for you. Looks like I had a temp dip and now maybe starting to rise (hopefully)
> 
> That is one heck of a BDing marathon you have going! :haha: I thought our 7 days in a row was a lot! I think after tonight it will be safe to stop. Seems like my fertile window will be past by tomorrow. It was 2 days ago that I had my 1st + OPK and it looks like my temp is on its way up. Hope to see a spike tomorrow morning!
> 
> You gonna be strong willed enough to wait to the 4th or are you poas addict? FXed we get our BFP's!!Click to expand...

I never wait, LOL. I'll be testing from 6 DPO onward (fully expecting to see a negative before a positive, because I'm a scientist that wants to be able to pin down implantation date for my own info). I just don't count the negatives before my "official" testing date, which will stay on 04 Feb. If I get a negative that day, I'll only keep testing if no new cycle starts. 



melann13 said:


> So I did soy this month, because the doc wanted to put me on clomid to regulate.
> It's now cd 18 and I dont' know what the heck is going on. At first FF thought I ov'd on CD12, which would've been great. But then my temp dove and it took it away. Then I thought I was building up again (EWCM) and since I ov'd on CD17 last month, I figured maybe I was in for a rerun.
> 
> CD 16 I broke down and bought OPKs to try to get more info. I took one right away that afternoon after only a 2 hr hold (My tests say to use FMU) and it was neg. Fine.
> CD 17 temp dip AM, OPK dark, but not quite +,
> CD 17 PM (once again in the afternoon after two hour hold), DARK, but not quite +, severe backache a ovary twinges and bubbles like crazy (just on L).
> CD18 AM, temp up a little (not above coverline), and OPK, not +, can't tell you if it's darker or lighter than yesterday, seemed about the same, maybe lighter. EWCM this morning, no backache, and ovary feels sore, not sharp pains (but it's still early)
> Now I know that it would've been much better to be using OPKs for awhile to see a progression, but I didn't know what else to do.
> Is it possible to O without a truly positive OPK?

See above thread and feel free to peek at my charts - never had a true positive OPK in my life, but have had two cycles with indisputable ovulation!


----------



## melann13

ClandestineTX said:


> melann13 said:
> 
> 
> So I did soy this month, because the doc wanted to put me on clomid to regulate.
> It's now cd 18 and I dont' know what the heck is going on. At first FF thought I ov'd on CD12, which would've been great. But then my temp dove and it took it away. Then I thought I was building up again (EWCM) and since I ov'd on CD17 last month, I figured maybe I was in for a rerun.
> 
> CD 16 I broke down and bought OPKs to try to get more info. I took one right away that afternoon after only a 2 hr hold (My tests say to use FMU) and it was neg. Fine.
> CD 17 temp dip AM, OPK dark, but not quite +,
> CD 17 PM (once again in the afternoon after two hour hold), DARK, but not quite +, severe backache a ovary twinges and bubbles like crazy (just on L).
> CD18 AM, temp up a little (not above coverline), and OPK, not +, can't tell you if it's darker or lighter than yesterday, seemed about the same, maybe lighter. EWCM this morning, no backache, and ovary feels sore, not sharp pains (but it's still early)
> Now I know that it would've been much better to be using OPKs for awhile to see a progression, but I didn't know what else to do.
> Is it possible to O without a truly positive OPK?
> 
> See above thread and feel free to peek at my charts - never had a true positive OPK in my life, but have had two cycles with indisputable ovulation!Click to expand...

Thanks Clandestine. I'm hoping it's just me being brand new to OPKs and expecting them to get darker than they are. They are pretty dark, to the point that I have to debate whether they match the control or not, but they're not quite there. I'm a scientist as well, and it bums me out when data doesn't point to a conclusion... :nope:


----------



## DBZ34

Hey MrsMM! 

Just hit the TWW and so could you put me down for the 10th for a testing date. Hopefully this month will be the one! :)


----------



## clynn11

melann13- last cycles my opks got 'pretty dark' but never a TRUE +OPK where the test line was as dark or darker than the control. But I still O'd and AF came right on time. This cycle, I actually got my first true positive OPK today!!! Thought yesterday's was my + because it was as dark as the darkest last time, then took another this morning and it's just as dark as the control line!!! I think it just really depends on you, and the cycle. I know a lot of woman who have never gotten a true +OPK. Next cycle should be easier for you since this is your first cycle using them and it can get a little confusing second guessing yourself.

First pic is darkest last cycle, second is this mornings!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







opka 004.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 3









opk2 002.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DHBH0930

10 more days till testing! I'm gonna be patient and not test early, I'm not gonna test early, I'm not gonna test early, I'm not gonna test early, I'm not gonna test early... Maybe if I say it enough I will actually be able to do it!


----------



## DBZ34

melann13 said:


> So I did soy this month, because the doc wanted to put me on clomid to regulate.
> It's now cd 18 and I dont' know what the heck is going on. At first FF thought I ov'd on CD12, which would've been great. But then my temp dove and it took it away. Then I thought I was building up again (EWCM) and since I ov'd on CD17 last month, I figured maybe I was in for a rerun.
> 
> CD 16 I broke down and bought OPKs to try to get more info. I took one right away that afternoon after only a 2 hr hold (My tests say to use FMU) and it was neg. Fine.
> CD 17 temp dip AM, OPK dark, but not quite +,
> CD 17 PM (once again in the afternoon after two hour hold), DARK, but not quite +, severe backache a ovary twinges and bubbles like crazy (just on L).
> CD18 AM, temp up a little (not above coverline), and OPK, not +, can't tell you if it's darker or lighter than yesterday, seemed about the same, maybe lighter. EWCM this morning, no backache, and ovary feels sore, not sharp pains (but it's still early)
> Now I know that it would've been much better to be using OPKs for awhile to see a progression, but I didn't know what else to do.
> Is it possible to O without a truly positive OPK?


It is totally possible. It's all about catching the surge. If you don't catch it, you might not see a true positive, but dark is still very good. Hope you're BDing! Just keep POAS until you see the line getting lighter. Good luck!!


----------



## gnome86

i ask for uk as know the measurements n norms differ but if anyone else understands the following please shout! GP has put comment as normal no action required. OH semen analysis:
Viscosity: liquid
Ph:8.7 (which i thought was high but normal range says >=7.2
Volume:1.8ml
Total count: 111.0 x 10^9/L 
Rapid motility: 45%
Sluggish motility: 18%
Non-progressive motility: 2%
Immotile:35%
normal forms: 5.5% 

now i thought normal ph was 7.1-8 but on "normal ranges, sheet say >= 7.2?
also over 4% means good morphology but what is ur lot's view on his motility? how does that look to y'all? 
HONEST feedback appreciated xxxx 
much love xxxxx

sorry had to edit comp had funny 5 n cut half out


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hi girls, im due to test valentines day so I'm hoping for a BFP for my hubby's present lol gooood luckkkk


----------



## echo

Sorry, gnome, my hubby hasn't had one yet. Hope someone can help.


----------



## mowat

Hey everyone. CD1 for me, so I'm going to say February 22 will be my day! 

Good luck February ladies!


----------



## jacksonl8805

Hi ladies!

My organic progesterone cream just came in and I am 5 dpo. Is it too late to give it a try this cycle you think?


----------



## ClandestineTX

melann13 said:


> Thanks Clandestine. I'm hoping it's just me being brand new to OPKs and expecting them to get darker than they are. They are pretty dark, to the point that I have to debate whether they match the control or not, but they're not quite there. I'm a scientist as well, and it bums me out when data doesn't point to a conclusion... :nope:

Your temps don't seem to show a thermal shift yet, so I'd not give up until they do. I've just given up on the OPKs and for those ladies concerned with the timing, I went so far as to test four times a day, every six hours, when I knew I was approaching ovulation by my temps and still not even close to a true positive... though they got "less negative"

What kind of scientist are you? I work in biology/ medical science.


----------



## bernina

Hi!! :wave:

I'm set to test on February 6. This was a medicated cycle for us with timed intercourse. During the last medicated cycle we were lucky enough to conceive our daughter Lizzie, hoping for the same results this time around!!

During the last 2ww we were on a road trip in California, Oregon and Washington so the time honestly flew by with very little symptom spotting. I was also on progesterone suppositories so I tried not to pay too much attention to symptoms as they could easily have been caused by the progesterone alone.

If I'm lucky enough to get another BFP I'll probably start back up on the progesterone just to be safe. Last time I didn't listen to my doctor's advice and started it 2 days after ovulation, just to be safe :) This time around I decided to follow the rules and hope that with a few mature follicles my progesterone should be fine to get me through the first few weeks.

Looks like I already have 2 testing day buddies, KEL21 and MOMWANNABE81. Look forward to going through this together!!


----------



## kel21

Hi Bernina! Glad to have a testing buddy! I always end up testing early though! Will you?


----------



## bernina

I don't think I'll test early. I'm actually more afraid of testing than not if that makes sense :) Plus with the HCG trigger shot I took on Tues it needs 12 or so days to fully get out of my system and prevent a false positive. Last time I tested at 13 dpo and the positive was so faint it could have been a fluke. So I think that's the soonest I can reasonably test. 

I'm only 1 dpo so it looks like you could reasonably test on the 3rd?


----------



## momwannabe81

Hows everyone doing? Anyone already symptom spotting? Ik I am lol


----------



## newbie2013

Hi there

I'm new to this site but we've been TTC on and off for 12 months. I'm only tracking my cycle, not temping or anything. Going by my average and lots of EWCM, I o-ed yesterday. I'll be testing on the 10th and trying not to imagine symptoms until after that!


GL to everyone!


----------



## DBZ34

gnome86 said:


> i ask for uk as know the measurements n norms differ but if anyone else understands the following please shout! GP has put comment as normal no action required. OH semen analysis:
> Viscosity: liquid
> Ph:8.7 (which i thought was high but normal range says >=7.2
> Volume:1.8ml
> Total count: 111.0 x 10^9/L
> Rapid motility: 45%
> Sluggish motility: 18%
> Non-progressive motility: 2%
> Immotile:35%
> normal forms: 5.5%
> 
> now i thought normal ph was 7.1-8 but on "normal ranges, sheet say >= 7.2?
> also over 4% means good morphology but what is ur lot's view on his motility? how does that look to y'all?
> HONEST feedback appreciated xxxx
> much love xxxxx
> 
> sorry had to edit comp had funny 5 n cut half out

That motility looks really good to me, actually, knowing what some other women's DH's motility has been. Def no need to go straight to IUI or IVF just based on his spermies. Good morph + good mot = no action required. :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Finally closing in on Ovulation! I am CD 12 so a couple more days I hope. I am getting a high on my CBFM and this is my first month using it as well as first full cycle temping so we shall see!

I will be at Disneyland when I test this month FX:flower:


----------



## Bettyt63

momwannabe81 said:


> Hows everyone doing? Anyone already symptom spotting? Ik I am lol

Totally symptom spotting! Woke in the night feeling really sick which is unusual for me, however, my mind does tend to play evil games on me during my TWW so only time will tell!!!! 
Any symptoms for you yet???:thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Brandy - Once the CBFM has given you a PEAK do not feed it any more sticks as it is pre-programmed and will just cost you more:wacko:

Good luck everyone else I think I'm coming up to O as well - but who knows with my body :haha:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kel21

bernina said:


> I don't think I'll test early. I'm actually more afraid of testing than not if that makes sense :) Plus with the HCG trigger shot I took on Tues it needs 12 or so days to fully get out of my system and prevent a false positive. Last time I tested at 13 dpo and the positive was so faint it could have been a fluke. So I think that's the soonest I can reasonably test.
> 
> I'm only 1 dpo so it looks like you could reasonably test on the 3rd?

I can understand that reason! I wish I could do the same! It would save me a ton of money! I would usually start testing about 5dpo :blush: (today) I'm not sure why, since I know in my head there is no possible way to get a pos that early! LOL I will probably start testing on the 30th actually (if I can wait that long!) My chem in sept I got my first pos on 9dpo, so that is what I am shooting for. :dohh: I know, I'm crazy! :haha:


----------



## bernina

kel21, I had my share of testing early and testing at times when it absolutely made no sense (like during a light period!) I got fed up with AF showing up the day or day after I tested so that helps me to hold out. I also don't have a single pregnancy test in the house. As it gets closer I'll pick up a FRER but don't want to have it in the house too soon!!

Good luck to you (and everyone!) this cycle!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

If any of the chart stalkers on here have a minute, please check out my crazy LP-dip this morning - any of you seen one that drastic before? 

I read it's caused by a secondary estrogen surge mid-LP and mine is only 10 days, so that's in-range for me. Trying not to get excited, as it's seen in both pregnant and non-pregnant charts, though higher frequency in the former :) And I've not had one before!

Also, I went back to sleep for 3.5 hours after taking my temp at my usual time and took a second one... it was 98.48 the second time - 1.55 degrees difference! The TWW is almost too exciting for me, LOL!


----------



## echo

FX'd for you! I have never dipped that low, but I have had fairly regular FBR charts. Any cramping with that dip?


----------



## Tower6

Being that early could be implantation dip, turtle had a bfp on cd 8! Which would mean she implanted very early as well. Wow I'm anxious to see this unfold!! GL


----------



## SeeingDouble

Put me down for the 16th, please!! I'll probably start testing on Valentine's day, at 10 or 11 dpo, but 16 is my lucky number, so I'm gonna try and hold out! Good luck ladies, let's get lots of BFPs this month!!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

echo said:


> FX'd for you! I have never dipped that low, but I have had fairly regular FBR charts. Any cramping with that dip?

I thought maybe it was a fall back rise at first, but I read those are usually 2-3 DPO, and a secondary estrogen rise causes the mid-LP dip and my LP is on the short end of normal at 10 days, so is actually mid-LP for me. 

I have cramping both pre- and post-O. Yesterday I did have the most intense cramping this cycle, more than the day before which was the runner-up, in terms of cramping intensity. Today it's barely there, but still noticeable.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> Being that early could be implantation dip, turtle had a bfp on cd 8! Which would mean she implanted very early as well. Wow I'm anxious to see this unfold!! GL

It's ironic, as I was so determined not to do anything resembling SS this cycle and I just can't ignore this at the moment! I'm just keeping my FX and hoping this is my last TWW for awhile! 

And when are you going to test???


----------



## echo

Yeah, I've only ever had a FBR 2-3 days in. Sounds like implantation! I would totally be ss, too. :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Keep telling myself I'm not going to read too much into it, just going to keep my FX and see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## Tower6

I did test again- huge bfn :( and ive never had this long of an LP before.. So the b6 worked but now I'm just thinking that it's putting AF off and that might be even harder to go through because it's getting me up just to drop me emotionally!


----------



## echo

FX'd for you Tower!


----------



## Tower6

What are your thoughts? Should I stop the b6 and just let AF come? If I'm not preggers then I would rather know and start my cycle than to just prolong AF and have the first TWW take any longer. 
All I can say is thank god for all you ladies in the same shoes as I am cuz I could really become down and begin thinking negatively if I didn't have all you girls to share your stories too and show me that not only am I not alone but I don't have it nearly as bad as some! :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Doodlover

Hi ladies! Got my positive OPK today so I am cautiously excited! After being resolved to take my temp. accurately this month, I got sick this week and my temps today and yesterday were high. I was so upset that I might have O'd earlier than predicted on Thursday and totally missed it. But...I was holding out hope for a positive opk and got one today! So I am crossing my fingers that the high temps are flukes and I will ovulate tomorrow as predicted.


----------



## tekkitten

Hi all :) 

I'm not testing, but I just want to keep tabs on this thread and say GOOD LUCK LADIES ;) I can't wait to see lots of bfps for all of you!


----------



## melann13

melann13 said:


> So I did soy this month, because the doc wanted to put me on clomid to regulate.
> It's now cd 18 and I dont' know what the heck is going on. At first FF thought I ov'd on CD12, which would've been great. But then my temp dove and it took it away. Then I thought I was building up again (EWCM) and since I ov'd on CD17 last month, I figured maybe I was in for a rerun.
> 
> CD 16 I broke down and bought OPKs to try to get more info. I took one right away that afternoon after only a 2 hr hold (My tests say to use FMU) and it was neg. Fine.
> CD 17 temp dip AM, OPK dark, but not quite +,
> CD 17 PM (once again in the afternoon after two hour hold), DARK, but not quite +, severe backache a ovary twinges and bubbles like crazy (just on L).
> CD18 AM, temp up a little (not above coverline), and OPK, not +, can't tell you if it's darker or lighter than yesterday, seemed about the same, maybe lighter. EWCM this morning, no backache, and ovary feels sore, not sharp pains (but it's still early)
> Now I know that it would've been much better to be using OPKs for awhile to see a progression, but I didn't know what else to do.
> Is it possible to O without a truly positive OPK?

So last night I had a very bizarre sensation, was at dinner with friends and when I got up I had a lot of pressure on my L ovary, like when I've had cysts in the past (or in times of bad O pain), then after sitting down a bit later for coffee I felt like I had a gas bubble pop on my ovary, like soda in my abdomen! Then the pressure was gone. I was super excited as I've been afraid this cycle is going to be anovolutory. 
This morning (CD19) my OPK was way lighter than yesterday. I didn't think yesterday's was +, but it was quite dark..., anyway, this morning my temp is pretty much the same as yesterday. It had been right about 12 hours since the popping sensation, so I'm hoping it was just too soon to see the temp rise.
Pretty mad at myself for taking soy this month. I was hoping to move O up, and now I'm not sure I"ll O at all! We have BD'd 3 times in the last 36 hours, so here's hoping I'm not making up these weird feelings...


----------



## Renaendel

Tower6 said:


> What are your thoughts? Should I stop the b6 and just let AF come? If I'm not preggers then I would rather know and start my cycle than to just prolong AF and have the first TWW take any longer.
> All I can say is thank god for all you ladies in the same shoes as I am cuz I could really become down and begin thinking negatively if I didn't have all you girls to share your stories too and show me that not only am I not alone but I don't have it nearly as bad as some! :hugs: to everyone!

I would keep taking it. Implantation does not happen completely in one day. I am no doctor but I would worry that if you did implant late that stopping the b6 now could reduce the chances of the bean getting all snuggly in there.


----------



## rachel.chen

Count me in to test on Feb 1 as my AF due on Feb 2. My OPK showed that I ovulated around around Jan 18th, 19th. This is my TTC and clomid 50mg cycle since I'm over 35. It's so exciting times ahead... I can't wait ... so nervous


----------



## momwannabe81

Bettyt63 said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> Hows everyone doing? Anyone already symptom spotting? Ik I am lol
> 
> Totally symptom spotting! Woke in the night feeling really sick which is unusual for me, however, my mind does tend to play evil games on me during my TWW so only time will tell!!!!
> Any symptoms for you yet???:thumbup:Click to expand...

Been gassy and on and off bb pain but ik that is normal. But since a few days before O i've been having lots of dreams of everyday things, i don't remember them very detail but when i wake up they feel real lol. Not really a symptom but hoping it's a good sign of some sort, did several well timed donations so hoping this cycle does it.


----------



## DHBH0930

Going to try to not SS this time, it's gonna be difficult but maybe if I keep busy.... My mind is super good at tricking me!


----------



## anothermom

Ok ladies. Count me out. A/F started yesterday. I hope everyone else will get their BFP soon!


----------



## bernina

anothermom said:


> Ok ladies. Count me out. A/F started yesterday. I hope everyone else will get their BFP soon!

So sorry to hear that anothermom :flower:

I hope AF moves on soon and February is your month to conceive!!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Gnome I heard 50 % is normal motility but you honeys count is sooo high that 45% motility is just fine. That just means 45% of that total number are swimming forward. As long as that is more than 20 million you are good to go. 

I'm going to wait till I get a positive opk to give a test date. I'm using clear blue digital OPKS this cycle for the first time. I'm also going to slack on temping because its more relaxing. You may see some sporadic temps. I'm also (fingers crossed) doing my first iui this cycle.


----------



## msm7

I would like to join! New to all this! ttc #2. 2nd month of trying. Testing feb. 1.


----------



## anothermom

bernina said:


> So sorry to hear that anothermom :flower:
> 
> I hope AF moves on soon and February is your month to conceive!!

Thank you bernina. I'll be taking a couple of months off from ttc to try and lose some weight. :)


----------



## lcgoodac

According to last month af it should be due on the 2nd feb! I got a very positive opk last sunday and had bad cramps all day sunday. So I should be about 6-7 dpo. I had totally forgotten about tww until today! Me and dh have decided to get married next year so I've been looking up stuff for that on the internet. Only today have I thought about tww and thought I've still got a week left before af is due! Today I'm having mildish cramps and the odd sharp pain. I'm already feeling disheartened as this is what happened last month and af showed up 2 days early. Wish it was next weekend already! X


----------



## AmaryllisRed

No crosshairs yet, but pretty sure I'm 4 dpo today. 
Anyone else 4 dpo? 

Lots of :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Put me down for Feb 8th. 
Lucky cycle #13??
Good luck to you all!


----------



## melann13

clynn11 said:


> melann13- last cycles my opks got 'pretty dark' but never a TRUE +OPK where the test line was as dark or darker than the control. But I still O'd and AF came right on time. This cycle, I actually got my first true positive OPK today!!! Thought yesterday's was my + because it was as dark as the darkest last time, then took another this morning and it's just as dark as the control line!!! I think it just really depends on you, and the cycle. I know a lot of woman who have never gotten a true +OPK. Next cycle should be easier for you since this is your first cycle using them and it can get a little confusing second guessing yourself.
> 
> First pic is darkest last cycle, second is this mornings!!! :)

Thanks. I'm temping too, and still haven't gotten the rise I'm looking for. My OPK was quite close to the control line this morning, my O pains are almost completely gone. I won't know anything for sure until my temp shows that I O'd... Hating the fact that last month I O'd on CD17, so I did Soy this month and now it's CD20 and NOTHING...


----------



## trying2bmomma

Can i too join. Testing on feb 11th if the witch dont get me. This time i am expecting a bfp. I thing i dtd on the right time fingers crossed

:dust:


----------



## kel21

It has taken all of my willpower not to test today! And I'm only 6dpo! Not sure if I'm gonna make it tomorrow :( hehe :)


----------



## Bettyt63

AmaryllisRed said:


> No crosshairs yet, but pretty sure I'm 4 dpo today.
> Anyone else 4 dpo?
> 
> Lots of :dust: to everyone!!

I'm 4DPO but feel nothing today :-( 
Have been so positive about this cycle but always start doubting myself at this time.... Not long before we will know.... FX'd for you :thumbup:


----------



## momwannabe81

Bettyt63 said:


> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> No crosshairs yet, but pretty sure I'm 4 dpo today.
> Anyone else 4 dpo?
> 
> Lots of :dust: to everyone!!
> 
> I'm 4DPO but feel nothing today :-(
> Have been so positive about this cycle but always start doubting myself at this time.... Not long before we will know.... FX'd for you :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm also 4 dpo. I've been feeling my ovaries cramping, i thing it's the tubes contracting so fx the egg has been cracked and it's on it's way lol.:thumbup:


----------



## clynn11

Woohoo!!! So excited to be in the TWW again! Lol. FF says im 1dpo today, I think i'm 2dpo just according to how my body felt over O time, etc.


----------



## Tower6

clynn11 said:


> Woohoo!!! So excited to be in the TWW again! Lol. FF says im 1dpo today, I think i'm 2dpo just according to how my body felt over O time, etc.

Whoo Hoo!!! GL!!!!


----------



## Tess2012

Can you please put me down for the 4th? This is the earliest ive ever ovulated since ive been keeping track. Thanks to Vitamin B6, I'm really hoping for a Luteal phase longer than 9 or 10 days!!

Good Luck ladies!! xoxo


----------



## Cristeena

Hi MrsMM24! Since we are still on a break TTC until May/June, I am still not doing ANYTHING (opks, temping, not even trying to BD or even looking at a calendar), but I guess you should put me down anyway for Feb 14, since AF will be here by then, and I am still secretly hoping I get preggo somehow via pull-out method :) Thanks, happy 24 weeks btw :hugs:


----------



## AmySan

Testing Feb 6th, if I can wait :) 5DPO today - thank you!


----------



## bernina

AmySan said:


> Testing Feb 6th, if I can wait :) 5DPO today - thank you!

Another Feb 6 tester, welcome!!!

So I'm 3 DPO today and really don't have much. Had a dull headache most of the day and I wouldn't say my breasts are tender, but I notice them more if that makes sense. They feel a bit heavier and like more blood is flowing to them, but that could all be in my head. Need to just chill out and wait for the 6th!


----------



## AmySan

My boobs definitely feel heavier as well! I had a headache past few days..didn't notice one today though. I am having a hard time waiting already, lol. I see when people get BFPs at like 7dpo and it makes me want to test early. Gah! Are you taking any pre natals yet? I bought those gummy ones - which don't have the right amount of everything, but I don't want to start making myself nauseous (and CREATE symptoms lol) with the big pills until I know for sure. Plus the gummies are soooo frickin good....hard to not take more than recommended lol.


----------



## bernina

My BFP with my daughter was super faint 13 DPO so I don't think I'd ever be one of those people that could test super early. I guess knowing that makes it easier for me to hold out. 

I've been taking pre natal vitamins since before we even started trying back in 2008. I used a few brands but settled on Rainbow Light One a Day Prenatal. Never made me sick or caused any symptoms. I also take a balanced b-50 vitamin for extra follic acid and to help with my short luteal phase along with calcium and sometimes fish oil. As long as the gummies have enough follic acid then you should be good. You can decide what to take with your doctor after you get your BFP.


----------



## AmySan

I'll check out that one a day one! The ones I have left over are HUGE and I have to take 5...they smell terrrible.


----------



## Mrs A

Ill be :test: on feb 3rd


----------



## Tower6

Feb 18th for me. Here we go again!!


----------



## DBZ34

Hey MrsMM! Can you add me to the 7th for testing?


----------



## kel21

Sorry to see you over here Tower, but at least you lengthened your lp! Congrats!


----------



## Renaendel

Agreed, it is comforting that there are others that will be trying again this month, though I wish really sticky beans had taken us all. I have absolutley no idea when I will ovulate. It WAS between cd 17-20. With the hcg still in my body it is anyone's guess. I am hoping between the 10th of feb and valentines day. The 10th is DHs birthday so that would be awesome. I need my pee sticks to show up! I really want my kid to look back and say ewwwww that means they made me on dads birthday or valentines day, gross!!


----------



## anticipating

Can you add me to the testing day for Janauary 31?:kiss:


----------



## melann13

I am NEVER doing Soy again. I ov'd on CD 19,19,17 the last three cycles and doc wanted to put me on Clomid. Figured I'd try Soy first. I did CD3-7, 50,100,100,150,150mg. My ovaries have been bugging me since CD9, It's now CD21 with no ovulation (BBT) and OPKs are still negative, although almost positive seemingly every OTHER day, but BBT says no O for me. Ovaries still nagging...
Why did I mess with it!! So angry at myself.


----------



## lorojovanos

melann13 said:


> I am NEVER doing Soy again. I ov'd on CD 19,19,17 the last three cycles and doc wanted to put me on Clomid. Figured I'd try Soy first. I did CD3-7, 50,100,100,150,150mg. My ovaries have been bugging me since CD9, It's now CD21 with no ovulation (BBT) and OPKs are still negative, although almost positive seemingly every OTHER day, but BBT says no O for me. Ovaries still nagging...
> Why did I mess with it!! So angry at myself.

I was the same with soy, constant crazy temps, so much EWCM I didn't know what to do with it all:wacko: It works for some, and not for others. Hopefully o will happen soon for you


----------



## Tess2012

Morning Ladies!

Hope everyone is doing good today. This TWW is making me crazy! ( not that every other one hasnt as well) But my post ovulation temps are SO close to my coverline i dont know what to think! Has anyone experianced this, or have any insight on why they might be doing that?? Or maybe it's not a big deal and I'm puzzling over something that doesnt matter....??

Thanks!
xoxo


----------



## Renaendel

The month I fell pregnant I made two changes. #1 I removed all soy from my diet. This included soy in salad dressings, any soy bean oil. My follicular phase temps were just slightly lower that month and my luteal phase temps were on average a half a degree higher. So the removal of it had a profound change on my cycle. Change #2 was a lubrication swap to Conceive Plus. 

I am going to stay off all soy products again this month because it just seemed to make my hormones much more balanced.

So I guess Tess that is the only answer I know of. For me any soy in my diet wreaks havoc with my LP temps. I am sure there are other things though if your diet remained the same.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Tess2012 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good today. This TWW is making me crazy! ( not that every other one hasnt as well) But my post ovulation temps are SO close to my coverline i dont know what to think! Has anyone experianced this, or have any insight on why they might be doing that?? Or maybe it's not a big deal and I'm puzzling over something that doesnt matter....??
> 
> Thanks!
> xoxo

I wouldn't worry about it. Keep in mind the coverline is just to help you visualize the biphasic pattern-- lower before o and higher after. 
If those two higher temps before ovulation were a little lower, your coverline would be a little lower.


----------



## Tess2012

Renaendel said:


> The month I fell pregnant I made two changes. #1 I removed all soy from my diet. This included soy in salad dressings, any soy bean oil. My follicular phase temps were lower that month and my luteal phase temps were on average a half a degree higher. So the removal of it had a profound change on my cycle. Change #2 was a lubrication swap to Conceive Plus.
> 
> I am going to stay off all soy products again this month because it just seemed to make my hormones much more balanced.
> 
> So I guess Tess that is the only answer I know of. For me any soy in my diet wreaks havoc with my LP temps. I am sure there are other things though if your diet remained the same.

My diet didn't change at all, the only thing is this was the second month i took 125mg of Vitamin B6 as well as my prenatal vitamin. I have had 9 day luteal phases, which will make concieving really difficult. But last months (first cycle with B6 I had a 10 day phase, O'd one day sooner) and this cycle instead of ovulating on CD 19 like usual I O'd on CD 15... so I'm feeling good about the B6 so far! Now just to see when AF comes (or hopefully doesnt) to see if it is fixing my luteal phase problem.


----------



## River54

Can you put me down for the 19th?


----------



## Lilbynon

Good luck ladies


----------



## scarter1025

Please add me for February 14!


----------



## babychka

The 10th! Ovulated a bit earlier this month (for me) and have been relaxing so I'm hoping it's our month!!!!!!!! Third time is a charm (really 5 months but 3 temping/opking/etc which totally transforms ttc...)


----------



## hoping4bbynm2

I'll be joining you girls soon, still got wait for the big O day but I'll be testing Feb 14th &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Beadle

Can I be put down for the 2nd? I'm a very late tester since I'm just starting to doubt the validity of my last BFN two weeks ago when I had a very strange AF. I am having symptoms, of which are increasing, so to play it safe I'm going to test again after I get paid at the end of the week. I'm really hoping my BFN was false from testing too early.


----------



## 291

FF says I am due to test 14th, previously was 6th.
AF due 10th


----------



## newbie2013

Looking forward to lots of BFP posts very soon... First tester here is 31st Jan, I think!

I've still got 13 days to count down...

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Doodlover

I am currently 3dpo(I think). I have been really sick for the last week and my bbt got all messed up. Heading to obgyn tomorrow for my annual. I am looking forward to talking to her about ttc but I doubt she will have any good suggestions yet since this is only our third month ttc.


----------



## gnome86

can any other LTTCers help,
got my gynae appt thurs my bday and was going to ask for laparoscopy but not sure if should be asking for clomid first and investigation later? 
ttc #2 with new partner for 3 years in march
partner semen fine
i have polycystic ovaries and suspect endo

constant pain, severe at times, sensation of something being stuck to something, exhaustion, all kinds symptoms.

am panicking that i come away from appt with no answers/no hope.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

gnome86 said:


> can any other LTTCers help,
> got my gynae appt thurs my bday and was going to ask for laparoscopy but not sure if should be asking for clomid first and investigation later?
> ttc #2 with new partner for 3 years in march
> partner semen fine
> i have polycystic ovaries and suspect endo
> 
> constant pain, severe at times, sensation of something being stuck to something, exhaustion, all kinds symptoms.
> 
> am panicking that i come away from appt with no answers/no hope.

I think you should tell the dr your symptoms and see what plan of action s/he says. And if s/he gives you no hope and no answers, find a new dr. 
Everyone deserves answers. :hugs: 
And happy birthday! :cake:


----------



## DHBH0930

Temps still high.. I MAY allow myself to start testing on Saturday. I would be 9, AF is is predicted to come Sunday (10dpo), hoping she doesn't show herself!! I'm not reading into any "symptoms" this time around, since then I start to notice EVERYTHING my body does and get hopeful.


----------



## ClandestineTX

DHBH0930 said:


> Temps still high.. I MAY allow myself to start testing on Saturday. I would be 9, AF is is predicted to come Sunday (10dpo), hoping she doesn't show herself!! I'm not reading into any "symptoms" this time around, since then I start to notice EVERYTHING my body does and get hopeful.

I have a 10 day LP, too. Almost defeats the purpose in early testing, but I'll be doing it this week also! My cycle is due to restart on Friday. FX no witches in either of our houses this month!


----------



## Tower6

ClandestineTX said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> Temps still high.. I MAY allow myself to start testing on Saturday. I would be 9, AF is is predicted to come Sunday (10dpo), hoping she doesn't show herself!! I'm not reading into any "symptoms" this time around, since then I start to notice EVERYTHING my body does and get hopeful.
> 
> I have a 10 day LP, too. Almost defeats the purpose in early testing, but I'll be doing it this week also! My cycle is due to restart on Friday. FX no witches in either of our houses this month!Click to expand...

Your chart looks sooo good!! I am dying to hear the news!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## DHBH0930

ClandestineTX said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> Temps still high.. I MAY allow myself to start testing on Saturday. I would be 9, AF is is predicted to come Sunday (10dpo), hoping she doesn't show herself!! I'm not reading into any "symptoms" this time around, since then I start to notice EVERYTHING my body does and get hopeful.
> 
> I have a 10 day LP, too. Almost defeats the purpose in early testing, but I'll be doing it this week also! My cycle is due to restart on Friday. FX no witches in either of our houses this month!Click to expand...

Yeah, I said I wouldn't but I know I will! I bought a bunch of IC's so why not! If only my husband knew how many opk's and pt's I've used/have! :winkwink: 

:dust: to both of us! :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

February is only a few days away! good luck to all the ladies testing soon :dust::dust:


----------



## DBZ34

Anyone know of any good PCOS/metaformin threads? I have a new BnB friend who's struggling and convinced that she won't be successful because of the PCOS...I know it's harder, but it can happen. I just want an idea of some places to tell her to check out. Any ideas?


----------



## lorojovanos

DBZ34 said:


> Anyone know of any good PCOS/metaformin threads? I have a new BnB friend who's struggling and convinced that she won't be successful because of the PCOS...I know it's harder, but it can happen. I just want an idea of some places to tell her to check out. Any ideas?

I've been looking for a good one too


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave:Welcome new joiners and of course to the familiar faces!!! gL FXD!:dust:

You will notice that your names have been added to the front page! GL




*MELANN13* I didn't have a good result with Soy when I tried it. I tried it December 2011.... the LONGEST cycle I ever had and my temps were nothing like they always are. I have been temping for so long, and FF was soooo thrown off my that one cycle. Not to mention my OV was as well. GL Hun!:dust:


*LADIES* I just want you all to know that I start this thread mid-January so I do not comment alot until the month actually hits because as many of you already know I am still moderating the January thread at the same time. Don't think I have forgetten about you all GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## clynn11

So confused ladies, can anyone help me out??? I got my super strong positives on CD12 & CD13, (CD11 was also significantly dark but not a complete positive). By night of CD13 they were already fading, and by CD15 the test line was sooooo faint. So I took an OPK this morning (I think i'm 4dpo) and it's significantly darker. I'm so confused. Have I not O'd yet?? Or could it be a good sign??
 



Attached Files:







opks 008.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## KandMsMommy

Oh i want to join!!!! AF is due the 5th so I'm trying to hold out testing until then, I have folded though and got a BFN. Now just waiting till the 5th! Good luck to all and lots of baby dust! I hope this is a good month for us all!


----------



## melann13

MrsMM24 said:


> :wave:Welcome new joiners and of course to the familiar faces!!! gL FXD!:dust:
> 
> You will notice that your names have been added to the front page! GL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MELANN13* I didn't have a good result with Soy when I tried it. I tried it December 2011.... the LONGEST cycle I ever had and my temps were nothing like they always are. I have been temping for so long, and FF was soooo thrown off my that one cycle. Not to mention my OV was as well. GL Hun!:dust:

Thanks. I've had more EWCM these last couple days again. This morning both lines on the OPK were lighter, but DH seemed to think they were identical to each other (+?), this afternoon I took another with only a 2 hr hold and the test line was pretty much completely blank.
So, CD 22 here, and still no O. 
Soy=my worst TTC idea ever...:sad2:
Definitely will not be testing 2/5. Earliest now would be about 2/14- and that's only if I O in the next couple days.:shrug:


----------



## ClandestineTX

clynn11 said:


> So confused ladies, can anyone help me out??? I got my super strong positives on CD12 & CD13, (CD11 was also significantly dark but not a complete positive). By night of CD13 they were already fading, and by CD15 the test line was sooooo faint. So I took an OPK this morning (I think i'm 4dpo) and it's significantly darker. I'm so confused. Have I not O'd yet?? Or could it be a good sign??

Are you temping or just using OPKs? It is possible to get a positive OPK and not actually ovulate, but the temps would confirm it.


----------



## Sheffie

Hi all! I'm trying again this month. My last two cycles were 40 days, but according to OPKs and my temps, I ovulated on CD15 this time. So I should be testing around Feb 5th! Keeping my fingers crossed for this month! Good luck to the rest of you ladies :)


----------



## Sheffie

clynn11 said:


> So confused ladies, can anyone help me out??? I got my super strong positives on CD12 & CD13, (CD11 was also significantly dark but not a complete positive). By night of CD13 they were already fading, and by CD15 the test line was sooooo faint. So I took an OPK this morning (I think i'm 4dpo) and it's significantly darker. I'm so confused. Have I not O'd yet?? Or could it be a good sign??

My last cycle I got two positives on opk's. You can have the surge without actually o'ing. I just BD'd both times to try and cover my bases. Temps will usually confirm when you actually O.


----------



## clynn11

No unfortunately with my animals I am up and down all night so I never get a full 4 hours of not moving I don't think lol. I don't think it would be accurate.

Thank you ladies for your opinions!!! I'll just keep OPK testing and see if it's a surge or if it's just fluctuating.


----------



## momwannabe81

7 dpo finally entering the implantation window. Now really going to symptom spot. Lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

Failed at not symptom spotting. Now 8-9 DPO, HPT neg. OPK oddly dark. Temp dropped, too early for a new cycle, as it isn't due until Fri/ Sat, given my usual cycle lengths and 10 day LP. Slept with mouth open and house temp went down to 63F due to outside temp drop overnight and forgetting to turn out heat back on before bed. Still tired, boobs still sore/ tender, cramping... No idea why my chart has etch-a-sketch look to it. Too much work to do and too tired to spend all day obsessing... will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## bernina

Clandestine, those sound like promising signs. I know after my positive pregnancy test a few years ago my clear blue fertility monitor sticks were showing a super dark LH line. I didnt get a positive though until 13 DPO. 

6 DPO for me and I woke to a dull backache and a stretching feeling in my stomach, like I did sit ups or something (which I definitely did not!). Also feel like I've been peeing a ton but I also drink a lot of water so who knows. Had a dream I saw blood when using the bathroom which is usually a sign my period is a day or two away. Seems too early, especially on a medicated cycle where my hormones should be pretty high. Guess I'll find out in a week!


----------



## kel21

Good morning ladies! 9dpo today, temp has gone up the last 2 days. If it stays up tomorrow I will get the triphasic message. As exciting as I think that is, I have to remind myself that it doesn't matter unless I'm actually pg! Ugh!

How is everyone else?


----------



## bernina

That's great news Kel21! Will you test tomorrow??


----------



## kel21

bernina I have been testing for 2 days already :) So far bfn, go figure! LOL


----------



## vaniilla

I hope you get your bfp tomorrow kel21 :dust:


afm - still waiting to get a smiley opk :sleep:


----------



## bernina

Good luck with your next test Kel! It's still early so negatives mean nothing right now!!

Add lots of creamy/lotiony cm to my symptom list. Started yesterday and continues today. No clue what that means but fertility friend seems to like it as far as early preg signs are concerned.


----------



## Sheffie

So this doesn't really have anything to do with me or my cycle, but this morning I saw a mama duck with like 12 new baby ducklings (in January!). I'm taking that as a good sign for February :)


----------



## gnome86

awww bless the ickle ducks! good sign :) 

AFM got gynae tomorrow and have got blinding headache, pink spotting and diarrheoa so am hoping he doesnt examine me back passage or i might go off like a grenade :blush: :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww I love to see a mama with ducklings!! So cute!


----------



## kel21

vaniilla said:


> I hope you get your bfp tomorrow kel21 :dust:
> 
> 
> afm - still waiting to get a smiley opk :sleep:




bernina said:


> Good luck with your next test Kel! It's still early so negatives mean nothing right now!!
> 
> Add lots of creamy/lotiony cm to my symptom list. Started yesterday and continues today. No clue what that means but fertility friend seems to like it as far as early preg signs are concerned.

Thanks ladies! Me too :) BFN today though :( Starting to feel out, even though I know it's still early.


----------



## vaniilla

you never know! ttc is a funny business, it seems the norm that the month you have the most symptoms you get nothing and the month you're sure you're out - along comes a bfp! :dust:


----------



## melann13

Could this finally be a +OPK? CD23 over here. Ovary (L) really nagging, but that's been on and off for 2 weeks. Backache too, but I had that last week...
Thoughts? BD last night and hopefully again today. Tried PreSeed for the first time last night too.
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## DaTucker

Could you please put me down for testing Feb 10th? Also I FINALLY found THE doctor! I absolutely love her! My appointment is the 15th, I'm really hoping she can help me figure things out!


----------



## Pst

melann13 said:


> Could this finally be a +OPK? CD23 over here. Ovary (L) really nagging, but that's been on and off for 2 weeks. Backache too, but I had that last week...
> Thoughts? BD last night and hopefully again today. Tried PreSeed for the first time last night too.

Looks like a positive to me ;)

I'm waiting to see my positive opk. Hoping this weekend [-o&lt;


----------



## DHBH0930

6dpo for me now...not SS this month, just completely ignoring my body this time :coffee: Temps are oddly consistent for me, still going to switch to temping vaginally next cycle though to have it be extra accurate.

Only 4 hours of sleep last night since we were under a tornado warning in the wee hours of the morning :growlmad: It was lots of fun getting ready this morning by tea-lights since we didn't have power. So I'm exhausted but it's definitely not a possible pg symptom :sleep:

I'm ready to poas! I know I won't make it to Monday! :dohh:


----------



## bernina

Melann,looks positive to me as well!! Get down to more BD'ing!!

DaTucker, glad you found a doctor that you really like. I think that makes all the difference. We found our fertility dr online without any recommendations but ended up liking him so much. He's easy going, laid back and lets you choose the treatment you're ready for.

Good luck to those waiting for a positive OPK. Hoping to see some BFP's very soon!!!!


----------



## bernina

DHBH, I temped vaginally when ttc our first and it worked out so much better. I didn't have to worry about opening my mouth or talking or anything. Would keep it on my nightstand with a prob cover on it and ready to go. Stick it in and wait for the beep. I never temped while on AF (didn't seem worth it even when I temped by mouth because it was too early in my cycle). Good luck this cycle!!


----------



## lady1985

Hey ladies, can I join you?:hi:

I'm due at...or hopefully not... on 8th Feb :thumbup:

So far I'm 7 dpo today

Yesterday had some strange twitching, cramping sensation in my cervix, sorry if tmi :blush:

Today I've had some shooting pains in my bbs, not sore though, which for me is strange cause I'm usually swollen and sore from ov till af, I'm taking this as a good sign :thumbup:

Also had lots of blood in my toothpaste this morning which I'd very odd for me! Anyone else get this?

GOOD LUCK LADIES :dust::dust:


----------



## bernina

Hi lady1985 and welcome!!! Those all sound like promising signs. I know hormone levels can cause sensitive gums. I was on fertility medication this cycle and even my hygienist noticed how loose and sensitive my gums were.


----------



## lady1985

Thanks. What meds you taking? I have a dull headache too maybe its related too the gum thing.


----------



## cantwait22

Can i join you guys??

I will be testing Feb 11th. Hoping to get a Valentines BFP! Im going to try hard to not symptom spot this month. Its so hard, but i start to get my hopes up everytime, just to be disappointed. Saying that..Im 2dpo and my nipples are soooo sore! haha. Maybe from ovulating? Man SS is so hard not to do! Hopefully the 2ww wont be too long this time. I have a very busy weekend coming up (planning my dads 50th bday party and a superbowl party), so im hoping it will all go by pretty fast. One mistake ive been making is telling my sister and OH all my symptoms i was having these past months. Now they think im crazy cause i wasnt pg!! Lol. So this month im going to try not to focus on SS, but if i notice something, im going to keep it to myself. Then ill run to my computer and write about it here!!

Good Luck everyone! Im hoping i can tell my OH on Valentine day that i got a BFP!


----------



## LillyTame

melann13 said:


> Could this finally be a +OPK? CD23 over here. Ovary (L) really nagging, but that's been on and off for 2 weeks. Backache too, but I had that last week...
> Thoughts? BD last night and hopefully again today. Tried PreSeed for the first time last night too.

I would definitely say positive! :dust:



Pst said:


> I'm waiting to see my positive opk. Hoping this weekend [-o&lt;

I'm hoping for OV by this weekend too (within the next 4 days)! FX'd & :dust:


----------



## adroplet

^ what Cantwait22 said ^

I will be testing in Feb 10th. I am trying my best not to symptom spot as well. Been trying to keep myself busy but not exhaust myself. 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## melann13

Now both my ovaries hurt. Maybe Soy made me O a week late, but from both sides? Just hoping that it's actually an ovulation and not just cysts...


----------



## adroplet

melann13 said:


> Now both my ovaries hurt. Maybe Soy made me O a week late, but from both sides? Just hoping that it's actually an ovulation and not just cysts...

I hope you feel better and it's not cysts.....I also wanted to say that I have a fur baby that looks just like yours, sooo cute (avatar) her name is Penny.


----------



## schultzie18

Hello everyone! I will be testing the 23. Goodluck hoping to hear a ton of BFPs!!!


----------



## Jammers

Hello everyone I should be ovulating with in the next few days I have been regular since I had my son 18 weeks gestation regular being every 36-40 days which is good for me since I have PCOS and use to go 3 or four months so I am hoping for some good news on the 15th may test the 14th if no AF and hopefully make it a great valentines day:)


----------



## Tower6

Is it normal to have a 2-3 day period? I feel like this shouldnt be a "good" sign when Ttc bit i haven't had a period longer than 4 days since my iud removal in October. They used to be 4 days prior iud but heavy for 3 of them and not they are never truly heavy. Today was my 3rd day and it was just spotting. Idk if I'm being crazy of if this is wierd... Any advice?


----------



## Vanillabean01

Can you add me for Feb 12?? 

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## kel21

I would talk to my dr if I was you tower. May be normal for you or not. Gl!

afm- My chart went triphasic today :) Hope it means something good!!


----------



## hoping4belly2

I'll be testing on February 7th as well. :)


----------



## Junebugs

It looks like I am going to be ovulating early this month. It looks like it could be in the next couple days so i could be getting a BFP on my sons or husbands birthday which would be nice! (their birthdays are within a couple days of each other).


----------



## lcgoodac

I tested today and got bfn. Decided I'm not going to test now unless af late!


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave:Welcome new joiners and of course to the familiar faces!!! gL FXD!:dust:

You will notice that your names have been added to the front page! GL




*TOWER6* I have never had AF more than 3-4 days and that is normal for me, 5 days only when spotting occured a few times before or after, so I wouldn't worry, unless this is drastically different. In that case I agree, go see your doc. FXD!:dust:


*LADIES* I just want you all to know that I start this thread mid-January so I do not comment alot until the month actually hits because as many of you already know I am still moderating the January thread at the same time. Don't think I have forgetten about you all, I will be here fully tomorrow FEB. 1st!!! GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Ladies with previous pregnancies... anyone get searing, burning heartburn on an empty stomach before lunchtime during your BFP TWW??? Had craziest episode of heartburn, which I'm not sure I've ever had before in my life, just sitting here at the computer. Milk definitely stopped it dead, but still not sure if it's a new, crazy PMS symptom or not. Thoughts appreciated!


----------



## schultzie18

I didn't have heartburn but my first sign was that my face started to brake out even before I got a BFP. I also had a BFN on 10dpo and a +ive on 12dpo. But I also have an ep. So I am probably not the best person to answer...lol


----------



## kel21

bfn for me today :( my chart went triphasic 3 days ago. I just keep thinking if that is when I implanted shouldn't it show by now?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi all I'm 2dpo today any buddies???


----------



## melann13

Another +OPK for me today. I had cyst like pain this morning and a backache, which is not that abnormal for me at O. However, now it's mid-afternoon and I'm having the craziest O pain I've ever had. It was pretty bad the first time after my MC, but this is intense. I have taken Tylenol (it's the only thing I'll take while TTC), but I'm struggling to sit in my chair the pressure is so bad!! First cycle using SOY and it pushed my O back a week (I'm CD24), but man this must be the biggest eggy ever! Hoping I can handle BD, but not sure. We did BD last night, so I'm may put it off until tomorrow morning if I'm still in this much pain tonight... Don't get me wrong, I will still be super thankful just to O. I was starting to think I'd really wrecked myself with Soy.


----------



## Sheffie

kel21 said:


> bfn for me today :( my chart went triphasic 3 days ago. I just keep thinking if that is when I implanted shouldn't it show by now?

What kind of test are you using? 10 DPO is actually still rather early for testing. Even if you implanted 3 days ago, your numbers could still be low. I wouldn't be too disappointed yet!


----------



## whispersof3

Can I join you ladies? This is my first month ttc since a mmc in september. We are trying to wait till the 14th to test....try is the key word there.


----------



## mowat

Tower6 said:


> Is it normal to have a 2-3 day period? I feel like this shouldnt be a "good" sign when Ttc bit i haven't had a period longer than 4 days since my iud removal in October. They used to be 4 days prior iud but heavy for 3 of them and not they are never truly heavy. Today was my 3rd day and it was just spotting. Idk if I'm being crazy of if this is wierd... Any advice?

I wouldn't worry too much Tower. Ever since my miscarriage I get a period of about 36 hours, and never very heavy. Several doctor's have told me I'm fine. I also had a hysteroscopy in December and everything seemed fine.


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi MrsMM24,

I wish to join your thread for 1st Feb!! However I think I just got the faintest line when testing this morning (it's 1st Feb here for me).

Don't know how to post a picture but here is a link, https://pbckt.com/pH.ReGbA7

I'll test again today or tomorrow, I don't know when it would be best!?!


----------



## Renaendel

Bellydreams said:


> Hi MrsMM24,
> 
> I wish to join your thread for 1st Feb!! However I think I just got the faintest line when testing this morning (it's 1st Feb here for me).
> 
> Don't know how to post a picture but here is a link, https://pbckt.com/pH.ReGbA7
> 
> I'll test again today or tomorrow, I don't know when it would be best!?!

Ohh I think I see something!


----------



## melann13

mowat said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal to have a 2-3 day period? I feel like this shouldnt be a "good" sign when Ttc bit i haven't had a period longer than 4 days since my iud removal in October. They used to be 4 days prior iud but heavy for 3 of them and not they are never truly heavy. Today was my 3rd day and it was just spotting. Idk if I'm being crazy of if this is wierd... Any advice?
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much Tower. Ever since my miscarriage I get a period of about 36 hours, and never very heavy. Several doctor's have told me I'm fine. I also had a hysteroscopy in December and everything seemed fine.Click to expand...

I have had the same experience. I had a MC at 7.5 weeks in October. the three AFs since then have all been rather pathetic. Took SOY this month and it seems to have pushed my O back a full week, so if I don't get a BFP this cycle we'll see what that extra week of build up time has done to my AF. Other forums have said it's totally normal to have weird AFs after MC. Are you temping? Did you have a true O last cycle, or was the bleed just an estrogen withdrawl?


----------



## melann13

Renaendel said:


> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> Hi MrsMM24,
> 
> I wish to join your thread for 1st Feb!! However I think I just got the faintest line when testing this morning (it's 1st Feb here for me).
> 
> Don't know how to post a picture but here is a link, https://pbckt.com/pH.ReGbA7
> 
> I'll test again today or tomorrow, I don't know when it would be best!?!
> 
> Ohh I think I see something!Click to expand...

I think I see it too!


----------



## IceQueen86

Hey MrsMM24 and Ladies!

I would like to join you all, i'm 7dpo and will be testing on the 10th or 11th of Feb. :dust: to all of you!


----------



## Jammers

ClandestineTX said:


> Ladies with previous pregnancies... anyone get searing, burning heartburn on an empty stomach before lunchtime during your BFP TWW??? Had craziest episode of heartburn, which I'm not sure I've ever had before in my life, just sitting here at the computer. Milk definitely stopped it dead, but still not sure if it's a new, crazy PMS symptom or not. Thoughts appreciated!

When I was pregnant with my daughter I got horrible heartburn about a week before I could test with her it was horrible.


----------



## Lilbynon

Bellydreams i see a bfp! Good luck and may it be a sticky bean


----------



## gplmll

I think I'm 7dpo. This is our fifth month trying after a missed miscarriage in March of 2012. I'm having some symptoms, but I'm thinking they are all in my head! :shy: I'm going to try and hold off testing for a week or so (it will be a miracle if I can wait that long!) ... good luck everyone!


----------



## adroplet

Bellydreams said:


> Hi MrsMM24,
> 
> I wish to join your thread for 1st Feb!! However I think I just got the faintest line when testing this morning (it's 1st Feb here for me).
> 
> Don't know how to post a picture but here is a link, https://pbckt.com/pH.ReGbA7
> 
> I'll test again today or tomorrow, I don't know when it would be best!?!

I KNOW i see it!!! Definitely see it!
CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Bellydreams

Thanks ladies, I'm still cautious!!

I did a digi this afternoon but it was negative. I'll try another in the morning and another digi perhaps on Sunday!!

I so hope this is it!!


----------



## tekkitten

Bellydreams said:


> Hi MrsMM24,
> 
> I wish to join your thread for 1st Feb!! However I think I just got the faintest line when testing this morning (it's 1st Feb here for me).
> 
> Don't know how to post a picture but here is a link, https://pbckt.com/pH.ReGbA7
> 
> I'll test again today or tomorrow, I don't know when it would be best!?!

I see it too, and for sure pink! Congrats!!


----------



## Tower6

I see that line without squinting- congrats! Hopefully the morning brings a darker line with each passing day :)


----------



## turtlemomma

Tower- My periods are also really short and only heavy for 1 day- TMI but I only go through about 8- 10 regular size tampons during any given AF. :hugs: If youre worried about it you should mention it to your doctor though. <3


----------



## Vanillabean01

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Hi all I'm 2dpo today any buddies???

Ooooh me!!!! I'm 2dpo too!!!!!

This month I took a more casual approach! No opks, no temping, just bd'ing regularly!!


----------



## gnome86

had my gynae appointment yesterday, lady was lovely. Seemed worried but i am getting up to date scan in next few weeks and laparoscopy within next couple months :happydance: just hope i am in the 50% of women that they can find the prob, obviously desperate for baby #2 but really want the pain to stop so hopefully will have answers soon :)

hope every1 ok x


----------



## kel21

Sheffie said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> bfn for me today :( my chart went triphasic 3 days ago. I just keep thinking if that is when I implanted shouldn't it show by now?
> 
> What kind of test are you using? 10 DPO is actually still rather early for testing. Even if you implanted 3 days ago, your numbers could still be low. I wouldn't be too disappointed yet!Click to expand...

I use osoms (which are super super sensitive) and frers, which I know from my chem back in sept can pick up a beta level of 4!


----------



## TFBG

Caved and took a CB digi this morning only to get a BFN. AF is due tomorrow and I feel her creepin on :( FX she's a no show


----------



## DHBH0930

I'm 8 dpo now. All my temps have been staying above the coverline still, I had a slight dip yesterday and then back up today.. I'm not SS but I have had bloating and cramps the past few days on and off...could be AF getting ready :shrug: 

GL Ladies! Hope to see lots of :bfp:'s soon!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

DHBH0930 said:


> I'm 8 dpo now. All my temps have been staying above the coverline still, I had a slight dip yesterday and then back up today.. I'm not SS but I have had bloating and cramps the past few days on and off...could be AF getting ready :shrug:
> 
> GL Ladies! Hope to see lots of :bfp:'s soon!!

Chart looks good! You never know until the :witch: shows! 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

DHBH0930 said:


> I'm 8 dpo now. All my temps have been staying above the coverline still, I had a slight dip yesterday and then back up today.. I'm not SS but I have had bloating and cramps the past few days on and off...could be AF getting ready :shrug:
> 
> GL Ladies! Hope to see lots of :bfp:'s soon!!

I agree your chart looks good, FX for you!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Who wants to talk symptoms? 
I have the same ones every cycle, but here goes anyway: 
Sore boobs. 
My back is killing me (not normal). 
Crying at Jon and Kate Plus Ei8ht. :haha: 
And this nagging pain in my lower left abdomen. Could be anything. :shrug:


----------



## ClandestineTX

AmaryllisRed said:


> Who wants to talk symptoms?
> I have the same ones every cycle, but here goes anyway:
> Sore boobs.
> My back is killing me (not normal).
> Crying at Jon and Kate Plus Ei8ht. :haha:
> And this nagging pain in my lower left abdomen. Could be anything. :shrug:

Sore boobs since ~O (normal)
Cramping (normal) and impressive cramping, seems to be isolated to the evenings (new)
Actual burning, searing heartburn yesterday (first time in my life)
Tired (normal)
Metallic-ish taste in my mouth (new) 
And really not getting excited about my temp today - think FF estimated O a day early and will postpone excitement, until tomorrow when I believe I'm due to start a new cycle - if it's still up tomorrow, I'll start doing a :happydance:


----------



## kel21

Ah symptoms for me are all normal for af :(
sore bbs
af type cramps
moody

bfn today, even though my temp shot up again. 11dpo and I hate my useless body :(


----------



## Tess2012

Hey Ladies! Happy Friday! 

Im so excited today! This is the longest ive EVER gone after O without spotting, so that means either one of 2 good things, either A. Im preggers (lets be honest im hoping its this one) or B. the vitamin B6 im taking really has lengthened my luteal phase wich is really awesome! :0) 

My temp dipped today, but its not below the coverline, and they have been close to the coverline the whole time post O.... so who knows! I did POAS this morning but i got a BFNY ( big fat not yet ;) )

Hope you are all doing well, hope to see a ton of BFPs soon!

:dust:


----------



## irishchick02

I will be starting to test on the 14th



MrsMM24 said:


> :test: *LIST* :flower:​
> 
> *DECEMBER THREAD*: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-ttc-bump-buddy-holiday-bfp.html#post23115879
> 
> *JANUARY THREAD*: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ngels-come-find-buddy-today.html#post24051519
> 
> 
> 
> _ers *TBD ??* (1)_
> PST
> 
> 
> 
> *2/1* - :test:ers (4) *TOMORROW!*
> JAMIESHALON
> MSM7
> OZZIEMUM
> RACHEL.CHEN
> 
> 
> *2/2* - :test:ers (6) *2 Days!!*
> ANOTHERMOM --> :hugs: See You Again at March's Begin!
> BEADLE
> GLASSPEONY
> LCGOODAC
> MME2KDEE
> TFBG
> 
> 
> *2/3* - :test:ers (1)
> MRS A
> 
> 
> *2/4* - :test:ers (8)
> ANTICIPATING
> BETTY63
> CLANDESTINETX
> DHBH0930
> FOOTIEC
> NIGHTNURSE
> TESS2012
> WITHLOVEMOM
> 
> 
> *2/5* - :test:ers (7)
> BABYHOPEG
> BABYSAA
> JACKSONL8805
> KANDMsMOMMY
> KELLYGRL
> SCARLETMARIE
> SHEFFIE
> 
> 
> *2/6* - :test:ers (4)
> AMYSAN
> BERNINA
> KEL21
> MOMWANNABE81
> 
> 
> *2/7* - :test:ers (6)
> DBZ34
> DOODLOVER
> EUGINKA
> GARFIE
> HOPING4BELLY
> SKIMOMMA
> 
> 
> *2/8* - :test:ers (10)
> AMARYLLISRED
> BABYHOPES.
> LADY1985
> 
> 
> *2/9* - :test:ers (2)
> CLYNN11
> ECHO
> 
> 
> *2/10* - :test:ers (4)
> ADROPLET
> BABYCHKA
> DATUCKER
> NEWBIE2013
> 
> 
> 2/11 - :test:ers (4)
> ~BRANDY~
> CANTWAIT22
> DANTZ
> TRYING2BMOMMA
> 
> 
> 2/12 - :test:ers (2)
> FEZZIE
> VANILLABEAN01
> 
> 
> 2/13 - :test:ers (1)
> QUINDALYN
> 
> 
> 2/14 - :test:ers (10) <3 St. Valentines Day!
> 291
> BLUEMOONBUBBA
> CRISTEENA
> GIRLY922
> HOPING4BBYNM2
> LILLYTAME
> MELANN13
> PIPSBABYBEAN
> PUGGYFLUMP
> SCATER1025
> 
> 
> 2/15 - :test:ers (1)
> JAMMERS
> 
> 
> 2/16 - :test:ers (2)
> ANDREA
> SEEINGDOUBLE
> 
> 
> 2/17 - :test:ers (0)
> 2/18 - :test:ers (3)
> GABBYGABZ
> JUNEBUGS
> TOWER6
> 
> 
> 2/19 - :test:ers (2)
> RHIANNON240
> RIVER54
> 
> 
> 2/20 - :test:ers (1)
> NIMITHA
> 
> 
> 2/21 - :test:ers (1)
> MOMOFONE08
> 
> 
> 2/22 - :test:ers (1)
> MOWAT
> 
> 
> 2/23 - :test:ers (1)
> SCHULTZIE18
> 
> 
> 2/24 - :test:ers (0)
> 2/25 - :test:ers (2)
> GNOME86
> VANIILLA
> 
> 
> 2/26 - :test:ers (0)
> 2/27 - :test:ers (0)
> 2/28 - :test:ers (1)
> MADDIE72188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> We are going to start this cycle with some *REAL PMA* as we have in the past!!
> 
> I am LTTC'er after 2 losses. Our daughter is 10 yo and we are ALL looking forward to a LO no more than 10 yo younger than her!! Well, as most are aware, we got our :bfp: 8.14.12!!!
> 
> I have always gotten *great* feedback and inquiries on my threads so as promised, I will continue my PMA TWW threads for as long as possible, even through my BFP!! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... *Join!*
> 
> *Ladies....*I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a *no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant* thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!
> 
> Also, at _8DPO,_ try to end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> Good Luck to us *all, *FXD and of course, PLENTY of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## KalonKiki

Could you put me down for tomorrow? AF was actually due yesterday, but I didn't realize I was in an accidental 2WW. My breasts are pretty sore, which is usually an indication that AF is going to start right on time, but no AF so far.


----------



## Bellydreams

Well I was played a cruel joke yesterday as I went to test and AF was here! Why couldn't she come yesterday and not get my hopes up like this :cry:


----------



## schultzie18

Bellydreams said:


> Well I was played a cruel joke yesterday as I went to test and AF was here! Why couldn't she come yesterday and not get my hopes up like this :cry:

So sorry!!! Sending :hugs: !!!!!


----------



## Baby4daddy

Please put me down for the 8 of feb


----------



## kel21

Thought I would share this. The info is good, and the videos are really neat! Gives some pretty grim statistics for latter implantation but I thought I'd share what I found.

https://www.wdxcyber.com/ninfer11.htm


----------



## vaniilla

Kel your temps are still high so don't lose hope :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

kel21 said:


> Thought I would share this. The info is good, and the videos are really neat! Gives some pretty grim statistics for latter implantation but I thought I'd share what I found.
> 
> https://www.wdxcyber.com/ninfer11.htm

Thank you kel, I'm going to post it in another one of my threads too.:thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:



:test: *JAMIESHALON, MSM7, OZZIEMUM, and RACHEL.CHEN * :test: FXD! :dust:


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:



*BELLYDREAMS* So sorry AF Flew in, definitely seemed like there was something there.... GL next month!:dust:


I am so sorry that AF has flown in on you *BELLYDREAMS* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! March will be up mid-month!! GL:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:


Please look at *page 29 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

As promised...... to help ease the stress.

You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies

*February!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## Beadle

Soo I won't get a doctor's official until tuesday, but I caved and tested today instead of tomorrow and got two :bfp: hopefully the doctor will confirm <3 Good luck to all of the other ladies, lots of :dust: :dust: 

And sorry to hear about AF BELLYDREAMS, hopefully you get your positive next cycle


----------



## jacksonl8805

Since I was having my wisdom teeth out yesterday, they made me do a pregnancy test in office. It was a BFN. I was 11 dpo. Our bd'ing wasn't the best this month, but fingers crossed. Ill try to keep hope until AF shows!


----------



## bernina

Congrats Beadle!!! How many DPO were you today? :dance:

No symptoms here. 8 DPO. Was feeling some intense symptoms on Wednesday (6 DPO) but nothing the last 2 days. Had strong backache, lots of sensation in my abdomen (best way to describe if that makes sense). 

Kel21, what tests are you using? I plan to pick up a 2 pack of FRER.

Good luck everyone and Happy LOVE month!!!


----------



## babydoodle

Can you add me to the group? I am on 7dpo and af is due February 9!! I miscarried in October 2012 (12w3d). Very rough time as you can imagine. I waited to ttc again until this month and this is my first cycle ttc again. Im very excited to be trying again...but find myself (of course) obsessing over symptoms...i refuse to test early cause i hate seeing that stark white BFN. Lets see...ss..here it goes...ive had mild cramping in my uterus for the past 3 days (started at 5dpo)...I had stretchy clearish white discharge since monday off and on...not noticed in undies butjust noticed when i go to the bathroom...id be so excited if i could be added to the list!


----------



## babydoodle

bellydreams said:


> hi mrsmm24,
> 
> i wish to join your thread for 1st feb!! However i think i just got the faintest line when testing this morning (it's 1st feb here for me).
> 
> Don't know how to post a picture but here is a link, https://pbckt.com/ph.regba7
> 
> i'll test again today or tomorrow, i don't know when it would be best!?!

I looked at the picture and thought i saw a positive line! Sorry!


----------



## Beadle

Sorry to hear about the bfn Jacksonl, and about your loss =( I'll keep my FX for you

Bernina - I'm kind of a strange case, I'm technically 8 weeks, I just had a false negative the first time I tested a few weeks ago and assumed it was right, and after a lot of symptom spotting I decided to take another, and now it's positive. And just because the symptoms stopped for a bit doesn't mean they can't come back, hopefully they do and AF stays away =D

~TMI:~But I was just informed by my mother that it could be a false positive since I'm having some breast discharge sometimes and she thinks maybe the hormonal imbalance from a the clogged duct/infection could cause a false positive, she doesn't think I should be having the leaking this soon. I have never heard of this so I'm doing a ton of research but not really finding anything. Hopefully it's a real positive though or I'm going to be creating flood warnings with my tears.


----------



## Fezzie

Hi ladies,
I've been quiet this cycle, mostly absorbing the news of DH low SA across the board, coupled with slightly elevated LH for me, so IUi was cancelled next month and I'll go on the pill for a month to hopefully bring LH down to normal.
Anyways, I am only 6 or 7 dpo but I've started cramping as if my period is around the corner. This seems to happen every month. Anyone else cramp for a week or so before their periods ? Thanks!


----------



## babydoodle

yeah thats me right now...i did have this before when i was pregnant and it was my first sign so my hopes are up xause i keep thinking about that!!! Mild Af-type cramps....


----------



## kel21

vaniilla said:


> Kel your temps are still high so don't lose hope :dust:

Thank you! Trying to hold on to hope. Tomorrows temps will be telling.



LillyTame said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Thought I would share this. The info is good, and the videos are really neat! Gives some pretty grim statistics for latter implantation but I thought I'd share what I found.
> 
> https://www.wdxcyber.com/ninfer11.htm
> 
> Thank you kel, I'm going to post it in another one of my threads too.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Your welcome! I hoped that someone else would find the info useful!



bernina said:


> Congrats Beadle!!! How many DPO were you today? :dance:
> 
> No symptoms here. 8 DPO. Was feeling some intense symptoms on Wednesday (6 DPO) but nothing the last 2 days. Had strong backache, lots of sensation in my abdomen (best way to describe if that makes sense).
> 
> Kel21, what tests are you using? I plan to pick up a 2 pack of FRER.
> 
> Good luck everyone and Happy LOVE month!!!

I use osoms and frer's! I know, I'm a money wasteing nut! :blush:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I had cramps my last bfp cycle. I actually wrote that I felt exactly like af was coming. And then she never showed!! So don't give up hope, ladies!! :thumbup:


----------



## Astral

hopefully feb is lucky again this year!! testing on the 23rd.


----------



## lorojovanos

Fezzie said:


> Hi ladies,
> I've been quiet this cycle, mostly absorbing the news of DH low SA across the board, coupled with slightly elevated LH for me, so IUi was cancelled next month and I'll go on the pill for a month to hopefully bring LH down to normal.
> Anyways, I am only 6 or 7 dpo but I've started cramping as if my period is around the corner. This seems to happen every month. Anyone else cramp for a week or so before their periods ? Thanks!

I'm sorry you're feeling this way hon:hugs:


----------



## Pst

Cd 15 and Opk still reading negative. FX


----------



## KalonKiki

:bfp: !
I'm over the moon! <3

https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/bfp_zpsa37b1131.jpg


----------



## Bettyt63

KalonKiki said:


> :bfp: !
> I'm over the moon! <3
> 
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/bfp_zpsa37b1131.jpg

So lovely to see a :bfp: on this thread!!!!
Huge congratulations :happydance:


----------



## gnome86

Hi Fezzie sorry to hear things ent been great, good to have answers though :). fingers x'd pill works nicely. 
i get cramps then but that cz i dnt release my eggs properly n they turn to cysts but sure urs is normal n nowt to worry about :) from readint on here lots of ladies get cramps start up then i think?x


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry for the :bfn: that have happened so far this month. :hugs:
Hopefully next month will be your month!

For the ladies that are still waiting to test, lots of :dust: and I hope you get your :bfp: ! :D


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance: congrats to the pregnant ladies hope you are drinking plenty and relaxing :coffee:

:dust::dust::dust: to those waiting to test

:hugs: to everyone else

AFM - Any chart stalkers out there - what's going on have I Od or not:wacko: (maybe I won't so just hurry and put me out of my misery):haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats on the bfp kalonkiki! :flower:

Good luck to everyone testing today :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## schultzie18

KalonKiki said:


> :bfp: !
> I'm over the moon! <3
> 
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/bfp_zpsa37b1131.jpg

CONGRATS!!!! So happy for you!!!!:happydance:


----------



## schultzie18

Astral said:


> hopefully feb is lucky again this year!! testing on the 23rd.

Me too!!


----------



## Pst

KalonKiki said:


> :bfp: !
> I'm over the moon! <3
> 
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/bfp_zpsa37b1131.jpg


Congratulations. Nice to see two pink lines :happydance:


----------



## echo

Garfie, it does look like you o'd and are rising slowly.

Congrats to Feb's first BFP's!


----------



## babysaa

Good morning ladies and Happy Saturday!!

Bellydreams sorry to hear the awful news, sending you lots of hugs and wishing you lots of luck in your next cycle :hugs:

Sorry to hear those that the ugly :witch: got, hope next cycle she stays away

Congratulations to the 2 :bfp: so far Beadle and Kalonkiki :happydance: wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months!!!

Good luck those still waiting to test, looking forward to seeing many more BFP this love month 

:dust:. :dust:. :dust:


----------



## DHBH0930

Pretty sure I'm out this month... Woke up with cramps and I'm spotting. This is exactly how AF was last month, started very light as spotting and by the evening was full blown. If this is the case she came a day early which I am very upset about. That at the very most gives me a LP of 9 days, but I actually think it was 8. I think I messed up my chart and actually Oed one day later then it says.

I know it is POSSIBLE to concieve with a short LP but I also know it is MUCH harder for many women who have a short LP. It's simple math, it usually takes at least 9 days for implantation, if not more. Your body does not know you are pregnant till that egg is implanted and producing HCG. So it doesn't matter if your egg has been fertilized and still traveling down ( could even be very close to implanting) your body doesn't know and will continue with the cycle and AF will flush it out. So being on 9dpo today it could be fertilized but my LP is too short and doesn't give it enough time to implant before shedding my uterine wall for the next cycle.

Sure it is POSSIBLE that your fertilized egg travels faster then usual and can implant early enough to signal your body not to have AF, but the chances of that are pretty low. Thus I will be contacting my doctor to do what ever I can to lengthen my LP, anything I can do to increase my odds of getting pregnant. Not willing to wait and hope my body will defy odds when I could be doing something to help!

A quote from an article "As you might imagine, any disruption in the luteal phase of the cycle can be cause for concern since it can affect fertility. Most experts agree that a luteal phase less than 12 days does not give the uterus sufficient time to establish a nourishing lining for a growing fetus and therefore will cause a miscarriage if fertilization has occurred."

Sorry for the rant, but I just needed to get that out


----------



## Aeropanda

I'm new to this site, but I will be testing on February 12th. Congrats to those in this thread with BFP's! For those with BFN, so very sorry, and my thoughts are with you for BFP's next month! Thanks to all for sharing your experiences.


----------



## echo

DHBH0930 said:


> Pretty sure I'm out this month... Woke up with cramps and I'm spotting. This is exactly how AF was last month, started very light as spotting and by the evening was full blown. If this is the case she came a day early which I am very upset about. That at the very most gives me a LP of 9 days, but I actually think it was 8. I think I messed up my chart and actually Oed one day later then it says.
> 
> I know it is POSSIBLE to concieve with a short LP but I also know it is MUCH harder for many women who have a short LP. It's simple math, it usually takes at least 9 days for implantation, if not more. Your body does not know you are pregnant till that egg is implanted and producing HCG. So it doesn't matter if your egg has been fertilized and still traveling down ( could even be very close to implanting) your body doesn't know and will continue with the cycle and AF will flush it out. So being on 9dpo today it could be fertilized but my LP is too short and doesn't give it enough time to implant before shedding my uterine wall for the next cycle.
> 
> Sure it is POSSIBLE that your fertilized egg travels faster then usual and can implant early enough to signal your body not to have AF, but the chances of that are pretty low. Thus I will be contacting my doctor to do what ever I can to lengthen my LP, anything I can do to increase my odds of getting pregnant. Not willing to wait and hope my body will defy odds when I could be doing something to help!
> 
> A quote from an article "As you might imagine, any disruption in the luteal phase of the cycle can be cause for concern since it can affect fertility. Most experts agree that a luteal phase less than 12 days does not give the uterus sufficient time to establish a nourishing lining for a growing fetus and therefore will cause a miscarriage if fertilization has occurred."
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but I just needed to get that out

I would say definitely start taking a B50 or B100 complex. The high dose of B6 lengthens lp, the B12 is great for you, and the folic acid is necessary.

You have just begun this journey, so don't get down yet. 


:hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

:wave: 
Could I join in please, could you put me down for testing 11th February please? :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

11-12 DPO here. And still BFN. Temp is on day 3 of third rise this LP. Think my witch is due to arrive today, hoping she's a no-show. Had awesome bloating and gas pains last night, and this morning, almost no symptoms to speak of. Trying to keep hope alive, but also trying not too hard to think about any of this to avoid being disappointed if we move on to cycle #5...


----------



## echo

:gun: :af:


----------



## ClandestineTX

echo said:


> :gun: :af:

This is amazing. I didn't even know that :gun: was an option! 

I hope there's enough :gun: and :ninja: to keep my :witch: away today!


----------



## echo

What about a little of this: :bodyb: for good measure?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Yes!!! :bodyb: is awesome!


----------



## KalonKiki

Thank you so much for all of the congrats, guys!
Also, I thought I'd give the people who've been having irregular cycles hope. The past couple of months, my AF has been seriously out of whack. In November, I had a 28 day cycle (3 days early) and in December I had a 43 day cycle (12 days late!). I didn't even try, DF and I hardly BDed this month, and I still got pregnant! So don't lose hope. :D


----------



## twiggers

I'm on cycle #1 off BCP and so I have no clue when AF is due. I'm also not 100% sure I agree with FF on the O date (I think it might have been CD14 based on mild cramping). Anyhow, I figure I'll start testing around dpo10 because it's fun POAS. So I think that puts me at February 7th (I'm going in between FFs O date and my believed O date). I'll just keep POAS until AF or BFP.


----------



## lcgoodac

af due today...so far nothing but too scared to test incase it comes back bnf. woke up with terrible back ache and mild cramps. cervix still high though x


----------



## kel21

Well 12dpo on cycle number 68. bfn, cramps getting pretty bad. I'm out :(


----------



## echo

:hugs: Kel.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi ladies! Thought I would join a testing thread! :) 

I am TTC #1, and this is my first *true* cycle since my miscarriage last october. I had a long ordeal, but now I am here!!! I got my +OPK this morning, and anticipate that I will be ovulating on Monday. Not temping this round, but using preseed as well as OPKs. Please put me down to test on 2/15. I should be at 11/12 dpo.


----------



## bernina

:hugs: Kel


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sorry, kel. :hugs: 

Garfie, I agree-- if your temp keeps rising, you'll probably get ch's pretty soon. :thumbup: 

Congrats, kalonkiki!! :happydance: 

:dust: to all of us still waiting to :test: 
Hopefully this is our month!!


----------



## TFBG

I'm out! :af: got me :-(


----------



## Bellydreams

Just wanted to say a big thanks to all you lovely ladies and your kind words! :hugs:

Took a test this morning and it was :bfn: so a slight relief to know I can concentrate on March now. I'll be stepping up a gear, so hopefully March can be my time!

All the best to those waiting!!!


----------



## Tess2012

DHBH0930 said:


> Pretty sure I'm out this month... Woke up with cramps and I'm spotting. This is exactly how AF was last month, started very light as spotting and by the evening was full blown. If this is the case she came a day early which I am very upset about. That at the very most gives me a LP of 9 days, but I actually think it was 8. I think I messed up my chart and actually Oed one day later then it says.
> 
> I know it is POSSIBLE to concieve with a short LP but I also know it is MUCH harder for many women who have a short LP. It's simple math, it usually takes at least 9 days for implantation, if not more. Your body does not know you are pregnant till that egg is implanted and producing HCG. So it doesn't matter if your egg has been fertilized and still traveling down ( could even be very close to implanting) your body doesn't know and will continue with the cycle and AF will flush it out. So being on 9dpo today it could be fertilized but my LP is too short and doesn't give it enough time to implant before shedding my uterine wall for the next cycle.
> 
> Sure it is POSSIBLE that your fertilized egg travels faster then usual and can implant early enough to signal your body not to have AF, but the chances of that are pretty low. Thus I will be contacting my doctor to do what ever I can to lengthen my LP, anything I can do to increase my odds of getting pregnant. Not willing to wait and hope my body will defy odds when I could be doing something to help!
> 
> A quote from an article "As you might imagine, any disruption in the luteal phase of the cycle can be cause for concern since it can affect fertility. Most experts agree that a luteal phase less than 12 days does not give the uterus sufficient time to establish a nourishing lining for a growing fetus and therefore will cause a miscarriage if fertilization has occurred."
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but I just needed to get that out

Its heartbreaking, I know. I have a 9-10 day luteal phase. I say 9 because I always spot on 10dpo, wichmeans game over really. So last cycle i started taking extra Vit B6. I started with 250mg ( do not do that! lol it made me really irritable and tired, you can actually overdose on vit B6) I moved down to 125mg after about 2 weeks. My last cycle i O'd on CD 18 instead of CD 19 and had a TRUE 10 day luteal phase. This month I O'd on CD15!!! I am 12 DPO today and NO SIGN of AF! So really pregnant or not I'm excited!

Try it! It doesn work for everyone, it really depends on the cause of your short LP, but it's natural and cheap and totally worth a try!! Good luck hun!! I hope it all works out for all of us!

:dust:
xoxo


----------



## Fezzie

Echo, your chart is looking great! I can't believe you haven't tested yet. I tested today, 8dpo, because of extreme fatigue, but BFN. I figure if fatigue was caused by pregnancy, then there would be plenty of HCG to detect.


----------



## Fezzie

kel21 said:


> Well 12dpo on cycle number 68. bfn, cramps getting pretty bad. I'm out :(

:hugs:


----------



## Tower6

DHBH0930 said:


> Pretty sure I'm out this month... Woke up with cramps and I'm spotting. This is exactly how AF was last month, started very light as spotting and by the evening was full blown. If this is the case she came a day early which I am very upset about. That at the very most gives me a LP of 9 days, but I actually think it was 8. I think I messed up my chart and actually Oed one day later then it says.
> 
> I know it is POSSIBLE to concieve with a short LP but I also know it is MUCH harder for many women who have a short LP. It's simple math, it usually takes at least 9 days for implantation, if not more. Your body does not know you are pregnant till that egg is implanted and producing HCG. So it doesn't matter if your egg has been fertilized and still traveling down ( could even be very close to implanting) your body doesn't know and will continue with the cycle and AF will flush it out. So being on 9dpo today it could be fertilized but my LP is too short and doesn't give it enough time to implant before shedding my uterine wall for the next cycle.
> 
> Sure it is POSSIBLE that your fertilized egg travels faster then usual and can implant early enough to signal your body not to have AF, but the chances of that are pretty low. Thus I will be contacting my doctor to do what ever I can to lengthen my LP, anything I can do to increase my odds of getting pregnant. Not willing to wait and hope my body will defy odds when I could be doing something to help!
> 
> A quote from an article "As you might imagine, any disruption in the luteal phase of the cycle can be cause for concern since it can affect fertility. Most experts agree that a luteal phase less than 12 days does not give the uterus sufficient time to establish a nourishing lining for a growing fetus and therefore will cause a miscarriage if fertilization has occurred."
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but I just needed to get that out

My lp was horrible and I've used progesterone in the past to help maintain a pregnancy ( not prescription) and it worked but this last cycle I took b6 and I didn't even get to start it in the follicular phase I didn't get to start using it until I had actually O'd and it still worked the first try, legnethenjng my Lp from 6-9 days to 12DAYS!!! It worked immediately, which was great cuz i was discouraged like u but I am also very impatient and didn't want to wait to see results and thankfully I didn't have to. So I don't kno if it helps but hopefully that is a little bit of encouragement for you on b6! GL


----------



## DHBH0930

Tess2012 said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I'm out this month... Woke up with cramps and I'm spotting. This is exactly how AF was last month, started very light as spotting and by the evening was full blown. If this is the case she came a day early which I am very upset about. That at the very most gives me a LP of 9 days, but I actually think it was 8. I think I messed up my chart and actually Oed one day later then it says.
> 
> I know it is POSSIBLE to concieve with a short LP but I also know it is MUCH harder for many women who have a short LP. It's simple math, it usually takes at least 9 days for implantation, if not more. Your body does not know you are pregnant till that egg is implanted and producing HCG. So it doesn't matter if your egg has been fertilized and still traveling down ( could even be very close to implanting) your body doesn't know and will continue with the cycle and AF will flush it out. So being on 9dpo today it could be fertilized but my LP is too short and doesn't give it enough time to implant before shedding my uterine wall for the next cycle.
> 
> Sure it is POSSIBLE that your fertilized egg travels faster then usual and can implant early enough to signal your body not to have AF, but the chances of that are pretty low. Thus I will be contacting my doctor to do what ever I can to lengthen my LP, anything I can do to increase my odds of getting pregnant. Not willing to wait and hope my body will defy odds when I could be doing something to help!
> 
> A quote from an article "As you might imagine, any disruption in the luteal phase of the cycle can be cause for concern since it can affect fertility. Most experts agree that a luteal phase less than 12 days does not give the uterus sufficient time to establish a nourishing lining for a growing fetus and therefore will cause a miscarriage if fertilization has occurred."
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but I just needed to get that out
> 
> Its heartbreaking, I know. I have a 9-10 day luteal phase. I say 9 because I always spot on 10dpo, wichmeans game over really. So last cycle i started taking extra Vit B6. I started with 250mg ( do not do that! lol it made me really irritable and tired, you can actually overdose on vit B6) I moved down to 125mg after about 2 weeks. My last cycle i O'd on CD 18 instead of CD 19 and had a TRUE 10 day luteal phase. This month I O'd on CD15!!! I am 12 DPO today and NO SIGN of AF! So really pregnant or not I'm excited!
> 
> Try it! It doesn work for everyone, it really depends on the cause of your short LP, but it's natural and cheap and totally worth a try!! Good luck hun!! I hope it all works out for all of us!
> 
> :dust:
> xoxoClick to expand...

Thanks so much for the help.. I plan on starting to take B6 and hope that helps. I know there are many women with similar or worse issues with getting pregnant. I'm going to be hopeful that B6 works for me and that it's as simple as that.

GL hope you get your BFP!


----------



## DHBH0930

Still just spotting so far with cramping. I'm still pretty sure it's AF starting, but of course I'd love to be surprised with it being implantation spotting. However I'm not getting my hopes up too high so they don't come crashing down when she shows up.


----------



## twiggers

Nothing here....

Some odd twinges in the uterus area and that kind of twingy-full feeling like before AF. AF should be way in the future....so who knows.

CM was creamy and really thick yesterday, but drying up today.

Nothing with the boobs.

But I have no clue....it's my first non-BCP cycle, so I don't know what my body is supposed to be doing!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Spotting here, too. 
Oh well. :shrug:


----------



## Jammers

Having some cramping where my cervix is and boobs are sore hope that this is signs of ovulation since I rarely get egg white cm where its easy to tell.


----------



## LillyTame

Jammers said:


> Having some cramping where my cervix is and boobs are sore hope that this is signs of ovulation since I rarely get egg white cm where its easy to tell.

Im the same way! No ewcm, i just convinced oh that we should try preseed to help. Ov is due tomorrow and im having the faintest ov cringes...usually my left side hurts a little more than this so i think i may stilll have another day before ov. And my opk was neg today


----------



## aknqtpie

Lilly.. I got my +OPK today.. and am just having watery CM.. not EWCM... I think I might use preseed tonight as well... waiting for DH to be done with his stupid UFC so I can go take advantage of him.


----------



## LillyTame

lol fx'd you catch the eggy! they say watery is second best to ew, so thats a good start!


----------



## Jammers

Never used pre seed before I think I might try it next time if the witch shows up this month:)


----------



## Bettyt63

I'm out I'm afraid!!
the witch got me early :witch:
Good luck to everyone else and see some of you for next months thread......


----------



## Becca_89

Count me in testing feb 14th :) good luck and baby dust to you all xx


----------



## lcgoodac

Af was due yesterday.... Still no sign. Scared to test incase comes back bfn and af shows up! Cervix still feels quite high. Have had mildish cramping and backache but nothing else! X


----------



## Fezzie

My chart is looking terrible :(. So cramping started two days ago...do u think as long as long as i am not spotting that the cramping won't interfere with possible implantation?


----------



## KalonKiki

Test, Icgoodac! I was scared to test too, even though I was two days late because DF and I had almost no sex this month, but I still got a :bfp:. :D


----------



## Renaendel

I am out for feb. turns out my January nmc was not alone. There was a second baby hiding in my right tube. I will see you ladies again in three months when I am fully healed from the tube removal.


----------



## Mrs A

:bfp: here!


----------



## twiggers

Congrats!! Sending sticky vibes!


----------



## bernina

Congrats to the new BFPs!!! :dance:

Good luck to those trying to catch that eggy!!!

It's looking like I'm out. Spotting this morning after DTD last night. Disappointed not only that I'm not pregnant but also that even on a medicated cycle I didn't get a decent luteal phase (today is only 10 DPO!). Thought for sure with at least 2-3 fully mature follies that I'd be pumping out decent progesterone. Ah well. Not marking it as start of AF but expecting her to show full force later today or tomorrow. 

Sorry to everyone else who is out. Onwards and upwards to the next cycle.


----------



## twiggers

Sorry bernina, hope its not AF!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats Mrs A!

To those that got the :witch:... :hugs: and lots of :dust: for next month!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

To the ladies that don't get much ewcm-- are you drinking lots of water? That can help. :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

lcgoodac said:


> Af was due yesterday.... Still no sign. Scared to test incase comes back bfn and af shows up! Cervix still feels quite high. Have had mildish cramping and backache but nothing else! X

I'm right with your, except I can say I have a healthy collection of BFNs this week - including this morning. I'm at a point where trips to the toilet scare me. Absurd for a grown woman, trying to find the human in all this. 



Renaendel said:


> I am out for feb. turns out my January nmc was not alone. There was a second baby hiding in my right tube. I will see you ladies again in three months when I am fully healed from the tube removal.

I'm so very sorry to hear that Renaendel. It's called heterotopic pregnancy when there's an intrauterine and ectopic at the same time, in case that helps you look up information. I understand it to be quite rare and usually associated with IVF cycles. Big, big (Texas-sized) :hugs:



Mrs A said:


> :bfp: here!

Congrats!


----------



## vaniilla

Big congrats on the bfp Mrs A :D

I'm really sorry to hear that Renaendel :hugs: I hope you're able to come very soon :hugs:


AFM - I got my smiley opk today so we're in the TWW finally! :flower:


----------



## aknqtpie

AmaryllisRed said:


> To the ladies that don't get much ewcm-- are you drinking lots of water? That can help. :)

Probably not as much as I should. Going to get a glass right now!


----------



## Pst

Mrs A said:


> :bfp: here!

Congratulations on your BFP 

Opk turning up negative still here. Has anyone bought cheap online opks that have not worked? I'm wondering if these one I got are good or not. My cm was looking egg white the last two days but opk kept reading negative.......

Tmi.....the cm smelt nice!


----------



## Tower6

Renaendel said:


> I am out for feb. turns out my January nmc was not alone. There was a second baby hiding in my right tube. I will see you ladies again in three months when I am fully healed from the tube removal.

Are u serious?! Omg what are the chances of that hun. Idk why I'm
Do drawn to ur posts but my heart is with u!!!


----------



## Footiec

Hi there, 
AF cruelly got me early too with a shortened luteal phase of 12. Never been below 15!
Must try to stay positive, finding it difficult to pick myself up each month but onto to March I go xx good luck everybody I'm hoping for lots of BFP's for February for my baby and bump friends xx


----------



## melann13

For those considering pre-seed, we used it for the first time this month, only a couple times. I never thought I had an issue with EWCM. This month I did soy (big mistake- didn't O until CD24) but I had even more EWCM than usual.
However, we bought the PreSeed hoping it could be used in the (TMI alert) rare situation that DH needs to begin on his own- not going to go into why, just believe me.... Anyway, it DOES NOT work that way. It gets really sticky right away, not a long term (more than a minute) solution. However, using the applicators internally seemed to work fine, although like I said, we don't necessarily need it that way.


----------



## BabyHopes.

Renaendel said:


> I am out for feb. turns out my January nmc was not alone. There was a second baby hiding in my right tube. I will see you ladies again in three months when I am fully healed from the tube removal.

Ren - so, so sorry :(


----------



## lcgoodac

ClandestineTX said:


> lcgoodac said:
> 
> 
> Af was due yesterday.... Still no sign. Scared to test incase comes back bfn and af shows up! Cervix still feels quite high. Have had mildish cramping and backache but nothing else! X
> 
> I'm right with your, except I can say I have a healthy collection of BFNs this week - including this morning. I'm at a point where trips to the toilet scare me. Absurd for a grown woman, trying to find the human in all this.
> 
> I tested today and got bfn. I'm thinking now I'm only about 12dpo and not 15dpo. I got a pos opk on the 20th and 21st so assuming I ov 12-48 hours then that would put me about 12dpo. I've decided I'm just going to wait it out now and see what happens. I can't afford to keep buying tests! XClick to expand...


----------



## SisterRose

Anyone else got cold? I'm about 4/5dpo and woke up yesterday with a sore throat and today with a stuffy nose too.


----------



## Sheffie

I'm 10 dpo today and a poas addict. Does anyone else see anything there?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Girly922

Sheffie - I think I can see a shadow of a line so I put your pic into photoshop effects and can definitely see a line, I just can't see if it has colour. 

Good luck hunny, I hope this is your sticky bean!!


----------



## Sheffie

Sheffie said:


> I'm 10 dpo today and a poas addict. Does anyone else see anything there?

Here's another shot a little closer and edited in photoshop. I'm hopeful! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 32


----------



## lady1985

Sheffie said:


> I'm 10 dpo today and a poas addict. Does anyone else see anything there?

I see a faint line !

Any symptoms?


----------



## Bettyt63

Sheffie said:


> I'm 10 dpo today and a poas addict. Does anyone else see anything there?

I see something!!!! Hoping its your :bfp:
:happydance:


----------



## clynn11

Sheffie- I see a PINK LINE!!!!!! eeeeek FX for you hun! Tweak below for you :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Girly922

Sheffie said:


> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> I'm 10 dpo today and a poas addict. Does anyone else see anything there?
> 
> Here's another shot a little closer and edited in photoshop. I'm hopeful! :)Click to expand...

That line is definitely pink!! :happydance: Are you testing again in the morning?


----------



## Sheffie

lady1985 said:


> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> I'm 10 dpo today and a poas addict. Does anyone else see anything there?
> 
> I see a faint line !
> 
> Any symptoms?Click to expand...

Nothing much... I did just wake up from a nap though. Seems like I can't get past 1:00pm without falling asleep for a little bit lol.


----------



## Sheffie

Girly922 said:


> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> I'm 10 dpo today and a poas addict. Does anyone else see anything there?
> 
> Here's another shot a little closer and edited in photoshop. I'm hopeful! :)Click to expand...
> 
> That line is definitely pink!! :happydance: Are you testing again in the morning?Click to expand...

Yes, I still have one more frer and two clearblue digis. I trust something that actually says "pregnant" more than my eyes seeing a second line, haha.


----------



## Girly922

I completely agree. I'm really excited for you!! You'll have to post a pic of your "pregnant" :thumbup:


----------



## twiggers

I can see something really faint.


----------



## vaniilla

I think I can see something but I'm not sure, hopefully tomorrow you'll get a strong line :dust::dust:


----------



## echo

So sorry, Ren. :hugs:

I can see a faint line, too, Sheffie. 

BFN for me today 13dpo.


----------



## Jammers

twiggers said:


> Congrats!! Sending sticky vibes!

Congrats:happydance:


----------



## Jammers

Sheffie said:


> I'm 10 dpo today and a poas addict. Does anyone else see anything there?

I think I see a very faint line good luck girl:thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I see something VERY faint. But I know lines always look lighter on the computer than they do irl. So I think you might have the start of something... FX'd!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Just saw you're only 10 dpo... to see even a little glimmer of a line at 10 dpo is very promising!!


----------



## twiggers

Echo - Your chart looks good....FXed for tomorrow!


----------



## ClandestineTX

lcgoodac said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lcgoodac said:
> 
> 
> Af was due yesterday.... Still no sign. Scared to test incase comes back bfn and af shows up! Cervix still feels quite high. Have had mildish cramping and backache but nothing else! X
> 
> I'm right with your, except I can say I have a healthy collection of BFNs this week - including this morning. I'm at a point where trips to the toilet scare me. Absurd for a grown woman, trying to find the human in all this.Click to expand...
> 
> I tested today and got bfn. I'm thinking now I'm only about 12dpo and not 15dpo. I got a pos opk on the 20th and 21st so assuming I ov 12-48 hours then that would put me about 12dpo. I've decided I'm just going to wait it out now and see what happens. I can't afford to keep buying tests! XClick to expand...

How are you doing? My second great wait of 2013 appears to be continuing another day. Woke up with temp still above coverline and yet another BFN. At least the daily contradiction is starting not to phase me. Now 13-14 DPO and have cleared two whole days since scheduled arrival of new cycle. I've only had one 30 day cycle before and that was from ovulating on CD 20. Just going to keep waiting....


----------



## echo

Temp dropped today. I know I'm not out until the witch shows, but I know she will. Good luck February testers! Happy V Day!


----------



## Sheffie

Tested again this morning. Not a *strong* line, but I still see one there! I'm really hoping it sticks this time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## lorojovanos

Congratulations Sheffie!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, sheffie, that is way darker than the previous one! Congratulations and lots of sticky :dust: to you!!! 

echo, I'm in the same boat. Temp dropped. The gradual plummet has started. The :witch: is at the gate. Boo.


----------



## echo

That is definitely a positive, Sheffie! Congrats!


----------



## vaniilla

That is a definite positive! Huge congrats Sheffie :flower:


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats sheffie!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats, Steffie! Let me know if you want a link to the October due date thread. :)


----------



## Junebugs

Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And boooooo for the temp drops :(


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Hey ladies, can I join?
Haven't gone back to read all the pages yet, but I'll try to catch up!

So I discovered Saturday that my "memory recall" on my thermometer was not working! 
I temp around 6:30, but look at it & record data around 7:30 when I'm actually up and can read those tiny numbers... When my temp was the exact same for the 4th day in a row I checked mid day just playing with the thermometer and sure enough memory recall didn't work... Hope I'm not too late in the cycle as they've been all over the place lately! And if I am shame on me for not BDing "just because" more often...


----------



## DHBH0930

Starting to get hopeful! AF was supposed to come yesterday, the past like 4 or 5 months I've had a 26 day cycle. Today makes a 28 day cycle, I had that brown smearing and cramps all day Friday and most of the day yesterday, which I thought for sure was AF coming...but that has all stopped as of last night and no sign of AF so far today :shrug: Still getting BFN's though :nope:, I'm only 11dpo so it is still possible that its just to early for the tests to pick up on it. I'm hoping the :witch: stays away and I get my BFP! I'm thrilled that my cycle is at least turning out longer then it has in a long time, especially since I O late. The suspense is killing me! I hope my body isn't just messing with me! :wacko: So as of today it's still up in the air for me.

FX I get my BFP soon!!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats sheffie! There is no doubting that is a BFP! :happydance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Elyse, I just read your story. 
I don't know what to say. I'm so sorry for your loss. 
I wish you the very best in life.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

FX'd DHBH!!!


----------



## twiggers

A bit of a jump from yesterday....but I want to see temps climbing more ARG!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm out. Three days early. :cry:


----------



## Tess2012

BFN for me today ladies and my temp plummeted. I figure AF will show up any second. Although not a symptom to be found. I feel totally fine.

It's bitter sweet, i really thought I had a good chance this month, but I am happy to see that my LP is lengthening.

With a drop in temp like that there isno way i can still get a BFP is there?


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

AmaryllisRed said:


> Elyse, I just read your story.
> I don't know what to say. I'm so sorry for your loss.
> I wish you the very best in life.

Thanks AmaryllisRed. It's been a tough year & we all have a past, but we're all here for the same reason- support! I'm super excited to be TTC with you ladies. I don't intend to bring the group mood down, but I'm definitely more relaxed this time around...


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:



Please look at *page 29 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!



:happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *BEADLE, KALONKIKI, SHEFFIE, and MRS A* :happydance::bfp: ​


:test: *ANTICIPATING, BETTY63, CLANDESTINETX, DHBH0930, NIGHTNURSE
TESS2012, and WITHLOVEMOM
* :test: FXD! :dust:


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:book: Still waiting on news from *JAMIESHALON, MSM7, OZZIEMUM, RACHEL.CHEN, GLASSPEONY, LCGOODAC, and MME2KDEE *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!


*DHBH0930* I 2nd what ECHO said, it is important to start taking the B6, B complex Hun, a short LP is sooo very difficult to TTC... GL FXD!:dust:


*ICGOODAC* FXD that this is the start of a BFP Hun!:dust:


*RENAENDEL* So so very sorry for your recent losses and the news that there was another Hun! I cannot imagine what you are going through. :hugs: Do not worry, we will be here cheering on your BFP when you return to TTC and are healed:dust:


I am so sorry that AF has flown in on you *KEL21, TFBG, BETT63, FOOTIEC, and ARARYLLISRED* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! March will be up mid-month!! GL:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:



I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## Doodlover

Good afternoon. 9dpo here and getting anxious. Not too many symptoms going on other than light cramps. Looked back at last cycle and I had them around this time so they are probably a sign that AF will be here soon. My cycles have been 25 and 29 days since coming off BC so we will see what this one looks like. I went to see the obgyn last week. I see the nurse practitioner. She told me that she wanted me to come back after we have been trying for a year. She said that if I was 35 she would have said 6 months. I will be 32 in April. Is it normal to wait a full year before getting things checked? Seems like such a long time!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi Mrs.MM! I didn't see my name up there. I plan to test on the 15th. Officially in my TWW... But I may test the 14th.. :)


----------



## lcgoodac

Well af showed up 2 days late, felt really upset and down in the dumps today! Even burst into tears at work today! X


----------



## SisterRose

Sorry to hear AF showed icgoodac :hugs:


----------



## lady1985

:hi: 12 dpo today! Been feeling really dizzy all day and bit sickly today, with a runny nose also starting to get shooting pains in the girls again and little bit of soreness on the inside...well that's a new one!  

How is everyone doing in the tww?


----------



## garfie

Congrats to the ladies with the BFP's :happydance::happydance:

So sorry the witch got you icgoodac:cry: I usually treat myself to a glass or two of :wine: and lots of chocolate:hugs:

AFM - I am 5DPO?? - I have never had a chart like this - let's hope its a good sign:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## twiggers

Doodl - Yes, for under 35 it is normal to have to wait a year before seeking fertility services. 35+ it is 6 months.

I am planning to test on the 7th. Just waiting for my cheapies to arrive.

Just feel like AF is coming, but it's way too early. Was VERY irritable this weekend and felt like crying for no reason last night. Nothing in the boobs though.


----------



## Bettyt63

lcgoodac said:


> Well af showed up 2 days late, felt really upset and down in the dumps today! Even burst into tears at work today! X

I'm sorry AF got you too hon.... I had myself a little cry when I started on Saturday :cry:
Here's hoping we get a lovely Easter :bfp:
Hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## clynn11

Waiting on my OSOMs to arrive to test.... FX for all of us ladies!!!! February is gonna be a lucky month!!!!


----------



## Missbx

Please can u put me down for the 14th xx


----------



## DHBH0930

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!! Tell me you see it too!!!! It's not FMU and still only 11dpo... but I swear I see a faint line!!!! What do you think??? I put original pic and tweeked to see it better.... I will for sure be testing again in the morning with FMU!!

OMG I think I just got my first faint :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9366fix (Medium).jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 40









IMG_9366 (Medium).jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 42


----------



## ClandestineTX

DHBH0930 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!! Tell me you see it too!!!! It's not FMU and still only 11dpo... but I swear I see a faint line!!!! What do you think??? I put original pic and tweeked to see it better.... I will for sure be testing again in the morning with FMU!!
> 
> OMG I think I just got my first faint :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I think I see it on the bottom one in both pics - I have those same IC's and I've never seen a hint of an evap on one, so I'm pretty sure Congrats is in order!


----------



## Sheffie

DHBH0930 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!! Tell me you see it too!!!! It's not FMU and still only 11dpo... but I swear I see a faint line!!!! What do you think??? I put original pic and tweeked to see it better.... I will for sure be testing again in the morning with FMU!!
> 
> OMG I think I just got my first faint :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I see it! Congrats! I'm 11dpo too and that is about how my line looks too ;) FX'd the lines get darker tomorrow!


----------



## jacksonl8805

DHBH I agree it looks like the start of your BFP! :D

As for me, AF hasn't shown but I got a BFN this morning. My temp also dropped so I'm sure she is on her way! Fingers crossed for you other ladies!!


----------



## adroplet

lady1985 said:


> :hi: 12 dpo today! Been feeling really dizzy all day and bit sickly today, with a runny nose also starting to get shooting pains in the girls again and little bit of soreness on the inside...well that's a new one!
> 
> How is everyone doing in the tww?

Lady1985 - I have a question. Do you still get your endo pains after that menopausal treatment? My md wanted me to do it but i refused, too scared. I guess i want to know if you have had a bfp while still experiencing your endo pains during your cycle.
I'm so afraid that my pains are my body's way of preventing implantation 
(my uterus and colon are attached with the endo scarring).


----------



## Kellya009

DHBH0930 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!! Tell me you see it too!!!! It's not FMU and still only 11dpo... but I swear I see a faint line!!!! What do you think??? I put original pic and tweeked to see it better.... I will for sure be testing again in the morning with FMU!!
> 
> OMG I think I just got my first faint :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I see it :) Fx'd for you!! Test with fmu!


----------



## babysaa

DHBH0930 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!! Tell me you see it too!!!! It's not FMU and still only 11dpo... but I swear I see a faint line!!!! What do you think??? I put original pic and tweeked to see it better.... I will for sure be testing again in the morning with FMU!!
> 
> OMG I think I just got my first faint :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrat's!!!! It's totally there, can't wait to see those lines get darker :happydance: 

Hope to join you soon over on the other side :hugs:


----------



## Maddie72188

DHBH - The picture is pretty dark but I see it! Congrats!

As for me, sorry I haven't checked in for a minute, been at BBC stalking their boards. On CD 4, no complaints or side effects from the soy isoflavones (SI). Hoping to O sometime between the 10th-17th!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sigh. Spotting went away. Not cd 1 after all. I really feel like we're just prolonging the inevitable, but... still holding out hope. :thumbup: 
Time will tell.


----------



## KalonKiki

Got my pregnancy confirmed by my primary care physician and as soon as the test results came in my doctor was like "Woah! That's REALLY positive" haha. :thumbup:

Congrats on the new :bfp:!


----------



## vaniilla

DHBH - that looks very promising! :dust::dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Official test date... and BFN... and CD 31, 14-15 DPO, and :witch: 3-4 days overdue. 
Onto yet another day of waiting...


----------



## twiggers

Huge temp jump this AM. I'm hanging on to hope, and I know I'm not sick.


----------



## Lucasmum2b

Hi All, i will be testing on 14th Feb please add me to the list. Good luck to all those testing soon


----------



## garfie

Twiggers - Wowsers that is a massive jump :happydance: - unlike me drop:wacko: :dust::dust::dust:

Adroplet - Hi I have endo to (not fun is it:cry:) I have got two boys - my understanding is the endo goes to sleep when we are pregnant:sleep: as it doesn't have anything to feed off:happydance:

I get all sorts of weird and wonderful pains throughout my cycle to - but I have managed to implant twice unfortunately I have not been lucky recently - but that could be my age:haha:

Good luck hun do you temp - that's a good way to see what your body is up to:hugs:

DHBH - I can see it!:happydance:

Kalon - Congrats again hun you must be on :cloud9:

:dust::dust::dust: to all the other ladies

Congrats to the new BFPs:happydance::happydance:

Any chart stalkers out there - not sure what my chart is up to this month by previous cycles I should already have seen the witch. Cycles are anything from 19 - 24 days:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## twiggers

Thanks garfie. Maybe implantation dip!


----------



## DHBH0930

I poas this morning hoping for a darker positive. No such luck, same very faint lines. I think my fmu is actually more watered down then my afternoon urine. I don't have much time to drink anything during the work day so it's pretty concentrated when I get home. Then I make up for it a drink a ton in the evening so my fmu was pretty clear today. I'm going to try again after work today (also pick up some digital ones) and also try not to drink SOOO much this evening and hope for darker lines!

Brownish spotting has returned, which I have read that some women get for weeks during early pregnancy, as long as it isn't bright red I shouldn't need to worry. But it still makes me nervous that AF may still come... temp is still up though and now I'm 2 days late... not going to officially allow myself to think I'm pregnant till I get a clear BFP... I'm 12 dpo today so it can still be early to have a dark BFP....

I'm a mix of emotions, excited, nervous, anxious, optimistic, and cautious... sure hope those lines get more clear to ease my mind a bit!


----------



## babychka

bfn this morning at 9dpo (i know i know what was i thinking... i couldnt help it!) my temp had a huge jump this morning and cervix went up to high and soft... so im still holding out lots and lots of hope :)


----------



## twiggers

Baby - Mine went high too! I think it feels a little firm, but I can still poke at it...so who knows!


----------



## KalonKiki

DHBH: I would try to drink what you can throughout the day. If you're pregnant, you'll need to be drinking a lot. Don't worry so much about a dark positive, I waited until 16 DPO to even test for the first time, and I actually tested after midnight and still got very dark and prominent lines, so you probably just need a few days. :)


----------



## DHBH0930

KalonKiki said:


> DHBH: I would try to drink what you can throughout the day. If you're pregnant, you'll need to be drinking a lot. Don't worry so much about a dark positive, I waited until 16 DPO to even test for the first time, and I actually tested after midnight and still got very dark and prominent lines, so you probably just need a few days. :)

Thanks! I agree, I think it is mainly because it's still pretty early at 12dpo. So I'm not gonna let myself get dehydrated or anything :haha:, I just need to get better about not drinking so much right before bed anyways since it wakes me up like 2-3 times each night to have to pee, so I'm not getting the best sleep!


----------



## momwannabe81

af got me yet again :cry: onto another cycle.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

momwannabe81 said:


> af got me yet again :cry: onto another cycle.

Sorry, hon. :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

momwannabe81: :hugs:

DHBH: It could just be that I have high HCG levels too though, I won't really know for sure until I go to my first OB appointment on the 25th. Maybe I'm carrying twins. :haha:


----------



## twiggers

I hate this anxiety and worry.....god, I'm only on cycle #1 and the TWW is killing me. Worried about whether my O date is marked wrong and if we might have missed our chance (i.e., a late O on CD16).


----------



## aknqtpie

Twiggers.. I just started my TWW... I am DYING!


----------



## KalonKiki

twiggers said:


> I hate this anxiety and worry.....god, I'm only on cycle #1 and the TWW is killing me. Worried about whether my O date is marked wrong and if we might have missed our chance (i.e., a late O on CD16).

Sperm can live in the uterus for even up to a week (though 3 days is considered the standard to go by). Did you DTD on CD13 or CD14? If you did then you could still be pregnant, even if did O on CD16. Now that I look at the calendar for me, I actually think that I might have O'd on the 17th, but the only time we DTD around that time frame was probably the 13th and the 14th.


----------



## melann13

Congratulations Sheffie! That's dark for 11dpo!


----------



## twiggers

Thanks Kiki!! We did BD on CD14 in the AM. So there still could be hope  I also preseeded and hung my legs in the air....if that counts for anything lmao!

akn - I hear ya! I think it gets worse the further you get into it.


----------



## twiggers

Oh no....my pee sticks are being delivered today. I may cave and pee tonight. I'll just hold it the rest of the afternoon lol


----------



## Tess2012

Af got me ladies, :(

At least I had a 14 day luteal phase! First time ever! I feel like our chances of a BFP have increased because of this, and it's gonna happen any time now :) I hope next month cause thats our last chance to have a baby here for next christmas!

:dust: to you all still waiting to test.

xoxo


----------



## KalonKiki

Twiggers: It certainly doesn't hurt that you did that! I don't know much about charts because I never did any charting, but your temps are still high right? Isn't that supposed to be a good sign?


----------



## twiggers

Yup, they are still high....the question is when the shift occurred. I'm clueless about it all as it is just cycle #1.


----------



## twiggers

Sorry tess....but yes, that is positive that the LP is lengthening!


----------



## aknqtpie

It's hard to say because you got scattered positive OPKs as well. Are you taking your temp at the same time?? That could affect your temps as well.


----------



## twiggers

Yes, my temps are always around 6 AM. Any of the open circles are because I woke up earlier, at 5:40 AM and took temps.

My sleep is a little bleh....I tend to wake up a few times during the night. Although, come to think of it, it's been bad this past week. But usually it's just a "look at the clock" and fall right back to sleep. 

I had some really, really weird dreams last night (which can happen anytime though).


----------



## jacksonl8805

AF got me this morning ladies. We are closing on a house the end of this week and I decided I want to take next cycle off from actively trying. 

I'll be checking back to hopefully see lots of ladies with BFP! :D


----------



## lady1985

adroplet said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: 12 dpo today! Been feeling really dizzy all day and bit sickly today, with a runny nose also starting to get shooting pains in the girls again and little bit of soreness on the inside...well that's a new one!
> 
> How is everyone doing in the tww?
> 
> Lady1985 - I have a question. Do you still get your endo pains after that menopausal treatment? My md wanted me to do it but i refused, too scared. I guess i want to know if you have had a bfp while still experiencing your endo pains during your cycle.
> I'm so afraid that my pains are my body's way of preventing implantation
> (my uterus and colon are attached with the endo scarring).Click to expand...

Hey :hi: no I don't get pains anymore my gyn said that the injections should have reset my system, my endo isnt really bad but was stopping any implantation happening as the end gives of some kind of chemical which stops anything settling in. Mine is behind my uterus so that was causing the problem. I really think someone with it where you do as it will get rid or calm down what cant be lazered away. I would recommend you try it if you are really in pain and having probs conceiving. 

Its not the best experience with the worst hot flashes, mood swings and no libido, however all worth it if it gives me a sticky 1! Last month was my 1st bfp, never even been close as that, don't think my chemical was due to the endo returning, just bad luck.

This is now the 5th month since my last injection. My gynnis giving me 6-12 months before starting injections, but I think I WILL do it myself. Anything else you want to know just ask :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

jacksonl and tess: :hugs:
It's great to hear that your LP has lengthened significantly though, Tess! I know that's been a struggle for you for a while now and I hope that you get your :bfp: soon. :D
Good luck closing on your house, Jacksonl! That's exciting stuff. :happydance:


----------



## twiggers

Sorry jackson :(


----------



## lady1985

Does any one thinkgetting sore bbs @ 12 is a good sign...this never happened before. Feeling sleepy and a bit dizzy. 13 dpo today I hope she stays away!

Anyone else 13dpo?


----------



## KalonKiki

Sore boobs is a very good sign! Especially if you don't normally get them before AF. Watch out for a missed period. :D
I normally do get sore boobs before AF, so I thought that AF was going to come right on time when I got them, but then I was two days late, so I went and tested and got my :bfp: <3


----------



## cherrylips100

Count me in for the 20th :) I think this is going to be a lucky month for everyone.


----------



## pipsbabybean

lady1985 said:


> Does any one thinkgetting sore bbs @ 12 is a good sign...this never happened before. Feeling sleepy and a bit dizzy. 13 dpo today I hope she stays away!
> 
> Anyone else 13dpo?

hey lady.. im 12 dpo tomorrow


----------



## greenarcher

I guess you can add me to test February 1st! I'm 4 days late and still testing BFN! I've never been late before; tired, headaches, feverish sleeping. 

Dr. appointment on Friday for blood test, who knows!


----------



## lady1985

pipsbabybean said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Does any one thinkgetting sore bbs @ 12 is a good sign...this never happened before. Feeling sleepy and a bit dizzy. 13 dpo today I hope she stays away!
> 
> Anyone else 13dpo?
> 
> hey lady.. im 12 dpo tomorrowClick to expand...

Hey...ooh I really hope af doesn't come :brat:


----------



## pipsbabybean

lady1985 said:


> pipsbabybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Does any one thinkgetting sore bbs @ 12 is a good sign...this never happened before. Feeling sleepy and a bit dizzy. 13 dpo today I hope she stays away!
> 
> Anyone else 13dpo?
> 
> hey lady.. im 12 dpo tomorrowClick to expand...
> 
> Hey...ooh I really hope af doesn't come :brat:Click to expand...

lol me to hun.. i wasnt due af until the 13th but ovulated 4 days early so im abit ahead of the game lol.


----------



## greenarcher

Bless you women. I don't know how you deal with this waiting period over and over while TTC. We're not trying, not preventing, and I never really pay attention to it, symptom spot or anything. 

However, I'm now 4 days late and I'm going INSANE! Multiple BFN the last few days, and have a DR appt for Friday to do a blood test. 

I now realize why these forums exist, and I give you all the respect and love you deserve. You're all incredible women!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

greenarcher said:


> I guess you can add me to test February 1st! I'm 4 days late and still testing BFN! I've never been late before; tired, headaches, feverish sleeping.
> 
> Dr. appointment on Friday for blood test, who knows!

You should have come around sooner, you'd know you weren't alone! 3-4 days late here and also BFN. Never had a cycle this long in my life! Just keeping as busy as I can... and on that note, think I might just take a quick nap before finishing my work for the day!


----------



## babysaa

I'm out, AF got me today 4 days late...I'm never late so i think the B50 complex vitamin I started last month lengthened my cycle. 

Good luck to those still waiting to test this love month :hugs:


----------



## garfie

So sorry Baby she got you - I could be joining you tomorrow - a 6 day LP is no fun:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## babysaa

Thanks Garfie, Good luck tomorrow...keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## lady1985

pipsbabybean said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pipsbabybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Does any one thinkgetting sore bbs @ 12 is a good sign...this never happened before. Feeling sleepy and a bit dizzy. 13 dpo today I hope she stays away!
> 
> Anyone else 13dpo?
> 
> hey lady.. im 12 dpo tomorrowClick to expand...
> 
> Hey...ooh I really hope af doesn't come :brat:Click to expand...
> 
> lol me to hun.. i wasnt due af until the 13th but ovulated 4 days early so im abit ahead of the game lol.Click to expand...

Oh love early ov! Not for me this month mine was 2 days late. According to my app I was due af today based on a 31 day cycle but I think I should get af 2 days late because of late ov....hating the wait but don't want it to end with af sooo bad!


----------



## lady1985

Sorry to hear your out Baby...good luck for then next cycle! I think I'll prob be joining you too tomorrow though...


----------



## DHBH0930

Whoo hoo first response is now visible enough for a camera to pick up! :happydance: 

I think it is safe to put me down as a :bfp:!!!! I'm on :cloud9: :happydance:

GL ladies hope to see many more BFP's!

:hugs::hugs:to those that AF got :cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_93734 (Medium).jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 37


----------



## garfie

Congrats hun :happydance::happydance: I bet you are on :cloud9:

Now try and relax and take it easy:coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## AmySan

AF 1 day early! boooo! Oh well, I guess it is better to have a few cycles in between surgery anyway. Still bummed. Good luck ladies, see ya next month!


----------



## twiggers

Sorry amy :(


----------



## lady1985

Dh Congrats!


----------



## Girly922

DHBH0930 said:


> Whoo hoo first response is now visible enough for a camera to pick up! :happydance:
> 
> I think it is safe to put me down as a :bfp:!!!! I'm on :cloud9: :happydance:
> 
> GL ladies hope to see many more BFP's!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:to those that AF got :cry:

Lovely line!! Massive congrats! H&H 9 months to you!!


----------



## melann13

Congrats on your :bfp: DHBH! Put your feet up! 
:dance:


----------



## Renaendel

Grats DHBH. It is so exciting. :hugs:


----------



## Aeropanda

Congrats DHBH! I'm so very happy for you! The BFP'S make my wait much more bearable!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

lady1985 said:


> Does any one thinkgetting sore bbs @ 12 is a good sign...this never happened before. Feeling sleepy and a bit dizzy. 13 dpo today I hope she stays away!
> 
> Anyone else 13dpo?

I am! :hi:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

DHBH congratulations!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats, DHBH! :happydance:

To those that got AF today :hugs:


----------



## ciz

Put me in for the 10th please =)


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Can you add me on February 14th?


----------



## twiggers

BFN tonight....but still way too early.


----------



## vaniilla

Big congrats to DHB :flower: 

I'm sorry for everyone that the nasty :witch: got :hugs: 

:dust::dust: good luck to everyone testing today! :dust::dust:


----------



## garfie

Good luck ladies to all testing - you know who you are:winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Tower6

I'm sooooo naseaus everyday and having the worst migraines! Omg it's horrible. I feel sick all day long. I haven't even O'd yet do I'm not pregnant but if I was in my TWW and SSing I would say totally pregnant without a doubt- crazy how the body works isn't it!


----------



## schultzie18

I am getting close to O day!!! We have started BDing!!! Hopefully we will continue for the rest of the week and the weekend... should be Oing Saturday!!!

Does anyone know... can you BD too much? should you BD every other day around O or every day?


----------



## greenarcher

I've heard both ways, I don't think it could hurt!


----------



## ClandestineTX

schultzie18 said:


> I am getting close to O day!!! We have started BDing!!! Hopefully we will continue for the rest of the week and the weekend... should be Oing Saturday!!!
> 
> Does anyone know... can you BD too much? should you BD every other day around O or every day?

It's perfectly OK to DTD daily, men make 1.5 million sperm per day on average. The only caveat is if you have a known sperm issue, in which case you'd be better with every other day or ideally, whatever is recommended by your physician.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Blah. 14 dpo. :coffee:


----------



## lady1985

OK stupid question here....sorry. girls ..

OK so I'm 14 dpo...is af supposed to come on 14dpo or 15dpo...is today included in my LP??

Still with the sore bbs since 12 dpo too, that is strange!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

If today is 14 dpo and AF comes today, that was a LP of 13 days. 
If AF comes at 15 dpo, that was an LP of 14 days. 
The first day of full flow is CD 1 of the next cycle and so doesn't count as part of the last cycle.


----------



## ClandestineTX

lady1985 said:


> OK stupid question here....sorry. girls ..
> 
> OK so I'm 14 dpo...is af supposed to come on 14dpo or 15dpo...is today included in my LP??
> 
> Still with the sore bbs since 12 dpo too, that is strange!

It depends on the length of your LP. If you have a 13 day LP, you should start a new cycle on 14 DPO and if you have a 14 day LP, you should start a new cycle on 15 DPO. Keep in mind LP's can vary 1-2 days each cycle... unless you are like me, with a body that prefers torment to schedules, and then it can range 5-6 days per cycle (but who's counting, LOL)!


----------



## lady1985

AmaryllisRed said:


> If today is 14 dpo and AF comes today, that was a LP of 13 days.
> If AF comes at 15 dpo, that was an LP of 14 days.
> The first day of full flow is CD 1 of the next cycle and so doesn't count as part of the last cycle.

Thanks... oh and cheers :coffee: I'm with you! I was hoping I was late...no such luck then! :blush:



ClandestineTX said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> OK stupid question here....sorry. girls ..
> 
> OK so I'm 14 dpo...is af supposed to come on 14dpo or 15dpo...is today included in my LP??
> 
> Still with the sore bbs since 12 dpo too, that is strange!
> 
> It depends on the length of your LP. If you have a 13 day LP, you should start a new cycle on 14 DPO and if you have a 14 day LP, you should start a new cycle on 15 DPO. Keep in mind LP's can vary 1-2 days each cycle... unless you are like me, with a body that prefers torment to schedules, and then it can range 5-6 days per cycle (but who's counting, LOL)!Click to expand...

Thanks I think I usually have a 14 day LP so I guess I'm still waiting for AF booo!:dohh:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My lp used to be 16-17 days but since DS, it's been 12-15. So... :shrug: Who knows what's going on over here. 
Cheers!


----------



## ClandestineTX

AmaryllisRed said:


> My lp used to be 16-17 days but since DS, it's been 12-15. So... :shrug: Who knows what's going on over here.
> Cheers!

Mine shifted from 10 last cycle to at least 15 this cycle! I almost give up trying to predict anything at this point. Very disappointed in science right now!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I've heard people say that LP doesn't change, but I'm here to tell you it does!!


----------



## Tower6

ClandestineTX said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> OK stupid question here....sorry. girls ..
> 
> OK so I'm 14 dpo...is af supposed to come on 14dpo or 15dpo...is today included in my LP??
> 
> Still with the sore bbs since 12 dpo too, that is strange!
> 
> It depends on the length of your LP. If you have a 13 day LP, you should start a new cycle on 14 DPO and if you have a 14 day LP, you should start a new cycle on 15 DPO. Keep in mind LP's can vary 1-2 days each cycle... unless you are like me, with a body that prefers torment to schedules, and then it can range 5-6 days per cycle (but who's counting, LOL)!Click to expand...



hey buddy!! ive just been waiting in this loooong first TWW but i was looking at your chart and since you never really had a pos opk do you think you possibly O'd on CD21....? i know it would suck, but that was a temp drop and it would make you in your 10 day lp now... your symptoms sound pregnant so u could still be, but that could be why your getting a bfn, itd be too early. That would make you due to start tomorrow. just a thought, hope its not taken badly :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> OK stupid question here....sorry. girls ..
> 
> OK so I'm 14 dpo...is af supposed to come on 14dpo or 15dpo...is today included in my LP??
> 
> Still with the sore bbs since 12 dpo too, that is strange!
> 
> It depends on the length of your LP. If you have a 13 day LP, you should start a new cycle on 14 DPO and if you have a 14 day LP, you should start a new cycle on 15 DPO. Keep in mind LP's can vary 1-2 days each cycle... unless you are like me, with a body that prefers torment to schedules, and then it can range 5-6 days per cycle (but who's counting, LOL)!Click to expand...
> 
> hey buddy!! ive just been waiting in this loooong first TWW but i was looking at your chart and since you never really had a pos opk do you think you possibly O'd on CD21....? i know it would suck, but that was a temp drop and it would make you in your 10 day lp now... your symptoms sound pregnant so u could still be, but that could be why your getting a bfn, itd be too early. That would make you due to start tomorrow. just a thought, hope its not taken badly :hugs:Click to expand...

Hola! Someone suggested the CD 21 thing to me days ago, but I really think that day was just a fluke temperature. I went so far as to discard the high temp on CD 18 and the estimated date of ovulation didn't change on FF or on my duplicate chart on countdowntopregnancy.com. It makes a lot more sense that there was one off temp on CD 21 than 3-4 off days in advance of it. My pre-ovulation temps have been really consistent, between 96.8 and 97.45 for two cycles now, it just doesn't make any sense that I would have 3-4 days of LP temps and then suddenly ovulate following them, if that makes sense. On top of that, all my signs and symptoms (CF and others) agreed with ovulation on CD 16-17 and I had almost no CF to speak of by CD 19, and nothing at all by CD 21. Everything I've ever read about charting is it's about trends over time not individual measurements, so I'm decently confident there was not ovulation on CD 21. 

And as far as the OPKs, I don't actually get positives - I was up to testing 4x per day, every six hours and they get darker for like a week straight, but nothing that could be considered a positive by any stretch of the imagination. I'm not using them anymore - used them through CD 28, just stopped charting them, because it was more stressful that they were discordant with everything else, including my temps. If it wasn't for my temps, I'd swear I didn't ovulate, just based on the OPKs.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ha! 
I'm out for real this time. 
That :witch: can be tricky! 
But yeah, there's no doubting this is AF. 
Well, I'll see you in the March thread... But hopefully I WON'T see any of you!! :winkwink: 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## twiggers

Sorry Red :(


----------



## garfie

:hugs: Red hope she's not to much of a bitch:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Junebugs

AmaryllisRed said:


> Yeah, I've heard people say that LP doesn't change, but I'm here to tell you it does!!

^---- Ive heard the same thing, although i have had 12day LPs since the birth of my son but last month it was 14days???



AmaryllisRed said:


> Ha!
> I'm out for real this time.
> That :witch: can be tricky!
> But yeah, there's no doubting this is AF.
> Well, I'll see you in the March thread... But hopefully I WON'T see any of you!! :winkwink:
> :dust: :dust:

Im sorry :( dumb witch!


----------



## lady1985

OMG I'm so moody, think pmt is kicking in...thinking I'm out :nope:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hang in there!! 

Thanks, everyone. 
I think we're gonna put the thermometer away for a few months... DTD when we feel like it... see what happens and try harder again in the spring. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:



Please look at *page 29 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!



:happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *DHBH0930* :happydance::bfp: ​


:test: *BERNINA * :test: FXD! :dust:


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:book: Still waiting on news from *GREENARCHER, JAMIESHALON, MSM7, OZZIEMUM, RACHEL.CHEN, GLASSPEONY, MME2KDEE, ANTICIPATING, BETTY63, CLANDESTINETX, NIGHTNURSE, WITHLOVEMOM, BABYHOPEG, KANDMsMOMMY, KELLYGRL, SCARLETMARIE2 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!


*DHBH0930* I thought I saw something in the 1st pic you posted, and look, it was that BFP!!!!:dust:


*TWIGGERS* white circles on a chart will make it harder for the software to work properly, take the time you actually took your temp and place in the adjuster here and then use that temp and place the normal temp time. Remove sleep deprive, etc. GL https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php :dust:


*TESS2012* Sorry to hear that AF showed, but it as very good thing to see your LP lengthen... GL in March!:dust:


*SCHULTZIE* Although not completely detrimental, and yes men do produce quite a bit of sperm every day, DTD too often while trying to conceive does effect the sperm strength, which is ultimately what it takes for them to swim to that eggy. That is why when pregnancy is the goal it is recommended not to just DTD every day of your cycle. I am sure there are sites and information out there on it. GL FXD!:dust:


I am so sorry that AF has flown in on you *ICGOODAC, MOMWANNABE81, JACKSONL8805, TESS2012, BABYSAA, AMYSAN, and ARARYLLISRED* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! March will be up mid-month!! GL:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:



I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sorry, I thought I updated MrsMM24! BFNs, CD 32, 15-16 DPO and no sign of the :witch: yet, even though she was due to show on Saturday... still just waiting, here.


----------



## twiggers

Huh, I didn't even know that about the temp adjustments. I'll try that now (instead of working LOL). Does sleep deprived affect the charting too?


----------



## twiggers

All fixed! Thanks


----------



## Jean40

Put me down for Feb 19.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## mowat

Getting some good lines the past two days---back to work tonight! Good luck everyone.


----------



## ChirpyWife

Can you add me to Feb14th tester? I am at 7/8DPO.
Thanks for the thread. Atleast i can went some of my anxiety.


----------



## Bettyt63

babysaa said:


> I'm out, AF got me today 4 days late...I'm never late so i think the B50 complex vitamin I started last month lengthened my cycle.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting to test this love month :hugs:

Babysaa.... Sorry to hear you're out this month :-(
Keep me posted on this next cycle....
I'm not charting this month, just going to go with the flow... :happydance:


----------



## lady1985

No af yet...15dpo today, no symptoms just moody.....


----------



## echo

I don't remember if I updated, but I am out. Thanks, MrsMM.


----------



## melann13

7dpo here. Nothing much... had been doing the BA thing, but after getting daily nosebleeds (I'm prone to them in the first place) I'm going down to every other day to see if that helps, otherwise I'll just quit it. I tried pineapple core when I thought I O'd the first time (CD12) and didn't have this problem. If I'm out this month I may only do pineapple core in the future... 
other than that I've got some CM today. Been having some twinges and cramping since O, but O was huge due to Soy and I'm sure it's just my corpus luteum. Breasts starting to get sore, but that's normal for me (just since the MC) from about 8dpo on


----------



## River54

FF finally gave me cross hairs today, so I am 3 dpo. 

Has anyone ever gotten ovulation bleeding? I seem to have gotten some red blood during that time - went to a walk in place - and they said the blood was coming from the cervix and suggested an early period...obviously it wasn't, but I had never gotten it before.


----------



## babysaa

Bettyt63 said:


> babysaa said:
> 
> 
> I'm out, AF got me today 4 days late...I'm never late so i think the B50 complex vitamin I started last month lengthened my cycle.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting to test this love month :hugs:
> 
> Babysaa.... Sorry to hear you're out this month :-(
> Keep me posted on this next cycle....
> I'm not charting this month, just going to go with the flow... :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Betty, will be cycle buddies again next month. I should be O around Feb 22/23. I'm giving my opk's another shot they came in the mail today :happydance: but, gave up on the B50 vitamin. I'm hoping and praying God gives me a 2013 baby :baby:


----------



## BabyHopes.

HELP!
Is this genuine or an evap? It's blue, but so so narrow.... I thought I got an evap on FRER last night as well, maybe it wasn't an evap after all?
I'm just so hesitant to believe it - I got a terrible blue dye evap last cycle too. What do you ladies think? It's very narrow and off centered.... what does it mean??
 



Attached Files:







photo (7).jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## clynn11

BabyHopes- it's very thin and blue dyes are notorious for evaps :/ maybe try another FRER with fmu? GL hun hope it's the start of a BFP!


----------



## BabyHopes.

clynn11 said:


> BabyHopes- it's very thin and blue dyes are notorious for evaps :/ maybe try another FRER with fmu? GL hun hope it's the start of a BFP!

But aren't evaps usually grey and not blue? 
It's been over a year... I'm ready for my turn :(


----------



## clynn11

I've seen many crazy blue evaps... and even had a fairly dark red dye evap myself. :/ but I really hope it's a BFP for you!


----------



## Fezzie

12 or 13 dpo, spotting teeny amounts (not enough for liner) last three days, BFNs, probably my period as I always spot before hand, this is lighter than usual but from what I've read you only spot for 1-2 days if implantation. Sigh. I will never make a sibling for my son :(. Thinking of skipping IUI plans and just going straight to IVF :(


----------



## lorojovanos

FEZZIE hon, don't be down. TONNS of women spot while pregnant, and look, your temp is going up, not down:)


----------



## Fezzie

Thanks Loro, but in my gut I know I'm out :(. I wish we lived closer so we could commiserate together with a bottle of wine and a good movie! I pigged out on chips, pizza, fries and sausage as the ultimate self loathing, so now I've decided to eat a grapefruit so I don't have a heart attack tonight, lol!


----------



## greenarcher

Officially out. Good luck all those still in!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Fezzie said:


> Thanks Loro, but in my gut I know I'm out :(. I wish we lived closer so we could commiserate together with a bottle of wine and a good movie! I pigged out on chips, pizza, fries and sausage as the ultimate self loathing, so now I've decided to eat a grapefruit so I don't have a heart attack tonight, lol!

The grapefruit will definitely save your life:haha:


----------



## Dantz

LMAO Loro haha

10 DPO and all BFNs for me. Down 2 pounds though. 2 pounds in 2 weeks doesn't sound like much but for someone like me it's not bad. Maybe if I shed a few more it'll help me gain a bigger tummy? :)


----------



## IceQueen86

Didn't get a chance to talk to anybody here yet but you can already scratch me off the bfp list. My af just showed up with strong cramps :growlmad:
My testing date was 10th or 11th of feb.


----------



## booboobaby

I will be testing Love Day February 14th . . . i will only be 7dpiui but its worth a shot. then i will test at 10 and on! lol


----------



## prettynpink25

Hey everyone I just joined babyandbump!! I'm 7dpo!! Silk be testing the 14th :). Hoping for a bfp!!


----------



## prettynpink25

I'll** not silk


----------



## DHBH0930

Very worried that its not sticking :cry: I wanted to see a "pregnant" on a digi... No such luck so I was curious to see the progression of my lines getting darker... They have actually gotten much lighter, wouldn't even show up on a picture anymore :cry: AF is still not here... Brown discharge when I wipe has come back. I'm 14dpo today, at the most I could have Oed a day or so later... But that wouldn't explain the lines getting lighter... I know my urine was not diluted... My appt to verify isn't till the 18th... So I went to a walkin lab to get blood tested today... Results will take 3 days:growlmad: I'm so emotionally drained from today, I'm so sure this isn't sticking... I don't have much hope. :cry:


----------



## clynn11

DHBH0930- :hugs: awe hun, I really hope this turns out well for you. Sending all of my positive vibes your way <3 <3


----------



## garfie

river - I have had Ovulation spotting hun - I like to think it has BURST its way through and makes for a stronger O:happydance:

DHB - Huge :hugs: stick little one stick:flower:

Hi to all the new ladies and welcome looking forward to seeing some more BFPS.

AFM - After having a bit of confidence as I spotted then stopped now my temp has dropped and a Negative on a test my confidence is flying away:cry:

So I will probably be out tomorrow - oh well onto next month!

:hugs:

X


----------



## vaniilla

DHBH0930 said:


> Very worried that its not sticking :cry: I wanted to see a "pregnant" on a digi... No such luck so I was curious to see the progression of my lines getting darker... They have actually gotten much lighter, wouldn't even show up on a picture anymore :cry: AF is still not here... Brown discharge when I wipe has come back. I'm 14dpo today, at the most I could have Oed a day or so later... But that wouldn't explain the lines getting lighter... I know my urine was not diluted... My appt to verify isn't till the 18th... So I went to a walkin lab to get blood tested today... Results will take 3 days:growlmad: I'm so emotionally drained from today, I'm so sure this isn't sticking... I don't have much hope. :cry:

:hugs: stay strong hun, at this point there is no reason to think it won't stick :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you, DHBH0930. 

AFM... My 27-28 day cycles are a thing of the past. Today is CD 34, 17-18 DPO and had spotting start last night, with temp drop this morning and still spotting, so I know it's onto to cycle #5. I should be more upset I suppose, but the longer it takes the less I care. 
Just BBT charting from here on out, have given up on OPKs.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Fezzie

ClandestineTX said:


> FX for you, DHBH0930.
> 
> AFM... My 27-28 day cycles are a thing of the past. Today is CD 34, 17-18 DPO and had spotting start last night, with temp drop this morning and still spotting, so I know it's onto to cycle #5. I should be more upset I suppose, but the longer it takes the less I care.
> Just BBT charting from here on out, have given up on OPKs.

Chin up, you've only been trying for a few months. There are many of us who have been trying for over a year, or two, or three.....


----------



## DHBH0930

Thanks all for the :hugs: but it didn't stick :cry: AF came on full force at 4am... the cramps are horrible :nope: 

I'm unsure what I will do in the future when it comes to testing. I was still getting a positive and AF was 5 late. I can wait to test till AF is late, but even if I had this time it would have turned out the same. I would have gotten my BFP been super excited and then devastated when it didn't stick. I know it would have been a lot worse if I was farther along but it is still heartbreaking to go from being so happy at seeing a positive and then to have that taken away :cry:

I'm grateful that I have an amazing husband. I didn't have work yesterday and I was sure it wasn't sticking. I messaged my husband with my concerns and that I was depressed about it. An hour later he was home with flowers and ice cream. We went out to lunch, he gave me a long back massage, and we cuddled and watched a movie. :hugs: It made me feel better at the same time it made me want to have his baby even more!

Onto next month and hoping the next bfp will stick.


----------



## babysaa

DHBH0930 said:


> Thanks all for the :hugs: but it didn't stick :cry: AF came on full force at 4am... the cramps are horrible :nope:
> 
> I'm unsure what I will do in the future when it comes to testing. I was still getting a positive and AF was 5 late. I can wait to test till AF is late, but even if I had this time it would have turned out the same. I would have gotten my BFP been super excited and then devastated when it didn't stick. I know it would have been a lot worse if I was farther along but it is still heartbreaking to go from being so happy at seeing a positive and then to have that taken away :cry:
> 
> I'm grateful that I have an amazing husband. I didn't have work yesterday and I was sure it wasn't sticking. I messaged my husband with my concerns and that I was depressed about it. An hour later he was home with flowers and ice cream. We went out to lunch, he gave me a long back massage, and we cuddled and watched a movie. :hugs: It made me feel better at the same time it made me want to have his baby even more!
> 
> Onto next month and hoping the next bfp will stick.

Ohh, sweetie my heart breaks reading your post. Sorry to hear this, I can't even begin to imagine what you've been going through these past few days but, you seem to have a very postie attitude and that is so important. I wish you all the best of luck next month, hoping little leprechaun brings us some lucky :hugs:


----------



## lady1985

Hey ladies... if I take a test this afternoon how long should I hold my pee for? Sorry pretty vulgar question lol!


----------



## newbie2013

Hi Ladies,

I was due to test on the 10th, but on the 6th, I started bright red (colour freaked me out) bleeding - heavy enough for a pad but didn't fill it, same thing on the 7th but today (8th) - nothing at all. There were some clots on the 6th/7th. 2 day af? Chemical? Suggestions/opinions, please.


----------



## MrsMM24

As promised...... to help ease the stress.

You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies

*February!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:



Please look at *page 55 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!



:happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *DHBH0930* :happydance::bfp: ​


:test: *BABY4DADDY, BABYHOPES., and LADY1985 * :test: FXD! :dust:


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:book: Still waiting on news from *JAMIESHALON, MSM7, OZZIEMUM, RACHEL.CHEN, GLASSPEONY, MME2KDEE, ANTICIPATING, BETTY63, NIGHTNURSE, WITHLOVEMOM, BABYHOPEG, KANDMsMOMMY, KELLYGRL, SCARLETMARIE2, BERNINA, DBZ34, DOODLOVER, EUGINKA, GARFIE, GPLMLL, HOPING4BELLY, SKIMOMMA, TWIGGERS *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!


*DHBH0930* :hugs: so very sorry for your loss Hun... I am glad DH was able to be there for you. Looking forward to your BFP soon!:dust:


*BABYHOPES.* Hope it is the start Hun!:dust:


*NEWBIE2013* It is hard to tell, that could mean quite a few things, as some ladies have IB (implantaton bleeding) but it could also be that your cycle is not what you thought, etc. How long have you been actively monitoring your cycle and characteristics?:dust:


I am so sorry that AF has flown in on you *ECHO, GREENARCHER, ICEQUEEN86, and CLANDESTINETX* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! March will be up mid-month!! GL:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:



I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## Vanillabean01

Think I just got my BFP!! I'm 10dpo and I caved!!!

https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o747/vanillabean2001/1A113974-5159-4ABD-8E54-068DF4EBA647-7414-000007FAD7F4D889_zps119afcfc.jpg


----------



## newbie2013

Thanks MrsMM. My cycle is always 30-31 days, this one 26. I'm gonna wait and see what happens, I think.


----------



## River54

That is a nice line there Vanillabean! - congrats!


----------



## newbie2013

Nice pic vanillabean!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Congratulations Vanillabean01 :happydance: ...I wish you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## garfie

Mrs MM - tested today - Negative and with the huge temp drop:wacko:

Congrats Vanilla :happydance::happydance: two beautiful lines :flower:

DHB - I am so so sorry hun BIG :hugs: It doesn't matter how far along you were hun a loss is a loss and it doesn't make it any easier:cry: so for now be kind to yourself and let that hubby of yours shower you with plenty of TLC:winkwink:

Good luck to all the other ladies about to test:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## twiggers

Congrats Vanilla!


----------



## Aeropanda

Congrats VannillaBean! That is an awesome line!


----------



## lady1985

Congrats vanilla!


----------



## Doodlover

My temp has been dropping for the last 3 days with lots of cramps so I didn't even test this morning. Thought for sure that AF would rear her ugly head at some point today but so far she has not arrived.


----------



## Junebugs

DHBH0930- Im so sorry hun, a loss is a loss so dont discredit yourself because it was a chemical and wasn't further along. It still makes it hard ((((HUGS)))))

VanillaBean- Congrats to you!:happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

DHBH0930 - I'm so sorry hun :hugs: 

Vanillabean01- Congrats on your bfp! :flower:

I have my fingers crossed for all the ladies testing tomorrow! :dust:


----------



## greenarcher

Congrats Vanilla!

DHBH: I'm so sorry. Daddy to be sounds like an incredible man, and you are blessed to have him. Your time will come!


----------



## puggyflump

Hi all, I'm out!!! Wasn't going to test until the 14th but :witch: has come early so on to next month :dust: to all of you


----------



## mowat

Feeling so depressed today. We DTD 3 times before I got positive OPKs, but didn't manage the two days they were strong. Figured I ovulated yesterday, but now today I'm feeling crampy. I guess we'll try again tonight. Such an emotional roller coaster!


----------



## gnome86

dont know what the heck my gynae exam did to me, had loads of pain n AF came 3 days early (same day as exam) then finished 3 days ago but randomly chucked out bit of brown stuff today then nothing?! 
any ideas? 
could it have disturbed possible endo? 
cant wait for laparoscopy :) :happydance:

*forgot to mention am on pill at moment. missed couple at start of pack to make sure AF wasnt there for exam


----------



## gnome86

mowat said:


> Feeling so depressed today. We DTD 3 times before I got positive OPKs, but didn't manage the two days they were strong. Figured I ovulated yesterday, but now today I'm feeling crampy. I guess we'll try again tonight. Such an emotional roller coaster!

swimmers can live for few days hun so dont matter u missed ur strongest positive, if it ur month u still in x


----------



## Dantz

Question for all of you: Do you guys have maternity insurance?


----------



## clynn11

AF showed for me today. Getting some OSOMs soon though, and with their sensitivity I think i'll probably be testing on the 27th depending on when my OPKs turn positive! :) GL to everyone else!! <3


----------



## aknqtpie

Dantz said:


> Question for all of you: Do you guys have maternity insurance?

My health insurance will cover most of my prenatal costs... (dr appt - us - labor and delivery) .. is that what you mean?


----------



## Doodlover

After I got home I decided to POAS just because I didn't start today, even though it feels like AF will be here any minute. Well first I used an IC and got the lightest smudge. The only other test I had was an EPT that I bought before I read on here about how crappy the blue dye tests are. So I used it and there was a very light positive!! I showed hubby and he freaked with me but we both agreed they were so light that we weren't convinced. So we went out, bought an FRER, then went out to dinner. We just got back and used the FRER and got the lines in the pic. Freaking out right now and praying this is for real!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20130208_181733.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Aeropanda

Doodlover said:


> After I got home I decided to POAS just because I didn't start today, even though it feels like AF will be here any minute. Well first I used an IC and got the lightest smudge. The only other test I had was an EPT that I bought before I read on here about how crappy the blue dye tests are. So I used it and there was a very light positive!! I showed hubby and he freaked with me but we both agreed they were so light that we weren't convinced. So we went out, bought an FRER, then went out to dinner. We just got back and used the FRER and got the lines in the pic. Freaking out right now and praying this is for real!!!!

That line looks great! Praying for the best for you Doodlover! Very exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## mowat

What a great line Doodlover!


----------



## Aeropanda

clynn11 said:


> AF showed for me today. Getting some OSOMs soon though, and with their sensitivity I think i'll probably be testing on the 27th depending on when my OPKs turn positive! :) GL to everyone else!! <3

So sorry clynn11! Best wishes for a March BFP!


----------



## Vanillabean01

Thanks for all the congrats!! Just thought I'd let you girls know that until this evening, I felt NO Symptoms!! NADA!! Now, I have minor minor cramps. But no signs and I'm 10 dpo today. 

Congrats Doodlover!!!! Sticky dust to you!!


----------



## twiggers

Thanks for giving me some hope vanilla!


----------



## Doodlover

Thanks Vanilla you too! Oh and I'm in the same boat with no symptoms. Well...besides cramps for a few days that I thought for sure were a sign that I was out! Between that and my temp drop the last few days I was convinced I didn't have a chance. I had way more symptoms my other cycles!


----------



## LillyTame

Doodlover said:


> Thanks Vanilla you too! Oh and I'm in the same boat with no symptoms. Well...besides cramps for a few days that I thought for sure were a sign that I was out! Between that and my temp drop the last few days I was convinced I didn't have a chance. I had way more symptoms my other cycles!

Wow, your chart is really all over the place! You give me hope for my wonky chart lol :thumbup:

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Positive OPK today! I'll be testing on the 26th I think...
Now off to DTD :)


----------



## Maddie72188

OK, little confused

I'm CD 8, AF (Provera induced) runs 1-7, and I took Soy isoflavones to ovulate as I do not ovulate on my own. I took a OPK this afternoon (3pm) and it was positive! So excited as I never had a positive OPK before. I tested again today at 9:19 pm. Is it possible to ovulate on CD 8? I don't have regular AF (due to PCOS), then on BBC someone said it can cause false positives? Anyone have any advice?


----------



## kel21

Maddie i know clomid can give a false pos on an opk if taken too soon. Not sure about soy though.


----------



## Kellya009

Maddie72188 said:


> OK, little confused
> 
> I'm CD 8, AF (Provera induced) runs 1-7, and I took Soy isoflavones to ovulate as I do not ovulate on my own. I took a OPK this afternoon (3pm) and it was positive! So excited as I never had a positive OPK before. I tested again today at 9:19 pm. Is it possible to ovulate on CD 8? I don't have regular AF (due to PCOS), then on BBC someone said it can cause false positives? Anyone have any advice?

Well I know I&#8217;ve heard of girls getting pregnant ON their period&#8230; so anything&#8217;s possible. Not everyone O&#8217;s on CD14.

Better DTD just in case :winkwink:


----------



## garfie

Congrats Doodl - :happydance::happydance: I remember one of my pregnancies the temp fell below the cover line and I was sure I was out - the next day up up it went:happydance: congrats again hun :coffee: and enjoy:flower:

Maddie - The month after my last mc I ovulated on CD8 - probably not a great example but YES it can happen - so hope you managed to :blush: just in case:happydance:

Mowat - :hi::hugs:

Good luck ladies to those testing soon - I tested again NEGATIVE but look at those temperatures:dohh: It looks like the witch will be riding in tomorrow despite interesting symptoms this month:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## vaniilla

Big congrats on your :bfp: Doodlover!!! :D


----------



## kel21

Well depending on when I o I may get another chance to test this month. af won't be due until the 4th or so, but I always test early. So I don't know if I should continue to hang out here, or wait for the march testing thread, or both!


----------



## ciz

Im out again =(


----------



## SisterRose

Faint :bfp: for me at 10dpo!


----------



## twiggers

BFN again this morning, pretty sure I'm out....but hanging on until AF shows up.


----------



## lady1985

What do you think?!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0646[1].jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Kellya009

That's pretty clear lady!! Do you have any pink dye tests? Frers? I hope it's your BFP!!


----------



## lady1985

Kellya009 said:


> That's pretty clear lady!! Do you have any pink dye tests? Frers? I hope it's your BFP!!

You think I should test with others? I only bought this one, last month I had a chemical preg and used the pink and clear blue but the lines were sooo very faint compared...im taking this as BFP, it's not an evap for sure.


----------



## vaniilla

I don't think you should test again - that isn't a single doubt abut that second line! Huge congrats on your bfp :dance::)


----------



## DBZ34

Sorry I forgot to update, MrsMM. I'm out. :( AF is here. Oh well, there's always March for a BFP. :)


----------



## Amy89

Hi ladies, sorry I'm late!! I'm gonna be testing feb 23rd. On day 1 of the dreaded TWW!!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Can I join? I'm planning on testing around February 21


----------



## DHBH0930

My chemical pregnancy experience:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1725773-grieving-chemical-pregnancy.html


----------



## hnm

Second month TTC! Last month I didn't ovulate, hoping maybe I will this month. I find out if I ovulated on the 22nd and if I do, I will be testing around the end of the month, probably between the 26th and 28th. Looking forward to seeing how many of you get your bfp's this month!


----------



## lady1985

vaniilla said:


> I don't think you should test again - that isn't a single doubt abut that second line! Huge congrats on your bfp :dance::)

Thanks, I agree with that!


----------



## Aeropanda

Lady, I have to agree with vanilla. That looks pretty darn positive to me! Sisterrose, a faint positive can still be a go! Sounds promising!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Congratulations :happydance: to *Doodlover*, *SisterRose*, and *Lady1985*!!!! I wish you all a H&H 9 months!!!!!!


----------



## lady1985

thank for agreeing!X


----------



## Vanillabean01

Congrats Sister and Lady!!!!!


----------



## lady1985

DHBH0930 said:


> My chemical pregnancy experience:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1725773-grieving-chemical-pregnancy.html

hey DB. Sorry to hear what happened hun. I just wanted to let you know that last month I was in the same situation. I had a BFP, my 1st ever and was totally over the moon! I did 3 tests and they all had a faint line. Then 3 days later on the 6th Jan I started to bleed. We were devastated but decided that it was the bodies way of having a 'practice run', after all we are human an how many things do we have to try once or twice to get things right??

We carried on trying before a new af and used opks to track ovulation, trust me I was freaking out and thought it wasn't going to happen not so soon, but lo and behold I ovulated 2 days later than normal. Now today at 17 dpo we have a massive BFP. 

There is hope hunni, it will happen, just sometimes something precious takes some time to make perfection. I've seen so many stories where woman have a chemical then BFP very soon after xx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## melann13

Starting to feel a little hopeful today at 9dpo. Waves of mild nausea the last couple days. Mild cramps. Fatigue yesterday and today. Low backache for the last several days. Was hoping to see an implantation dip, but no such luck. Only time will tell...


----------



## baby4me2013

Can you add me to the list? AF is due on V Day. Crossing fingers I don't see that ugly :witch: again for at least another 9 months!


----------



## Pst

I'll be testing on the 23rd. FX


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well alot of confusion over here in the ovulation world... I am using the CBFM for the first month and I never received a peak but I stuck through the whole 20 stick thing just to make sure... So that wasnt helpful so far.

I faithfully with the exception of one temp the other day have logged my temps at the same time. Fertility friend had me so excited because it said I ovulate on cd15 which was fantastic because we had bd'd the 2 days prior to ovulation and the day of. Then randomly a few days later it changed my ovulation date to CD17 which only puts 1 bd within 48 hours of ovulation...

No signs or symptoms of AF or pregnancy... However I dont normally get symptoms with my period so thats not the weird news. However on DPO9 (the new ovulations date) OR DPO11 (the old ovulation date) I had a full day of spotting..The morning started off bright red and at the end of the day it was dark brown. Everything was gone in the morning... It was only enough to require a panty liner. I thought AF was starting which would be weird for me since that would be a cycle of 26 when im a solid 30-31. 

I think I will start testing in the morning but I imagine its too early. Sorry that post was so long...


----------



## newbie2013

Brandy, I am right there with you exactly - heavy-ish spottng for 1.5days then nothing from CD25. Now CD31 when af was due (very consistent 30-31 day cycle) and nothing. Doubt it is anything but DH is convinced something is going on with my bbs - insists they're harder and fuller. Will test tomorrow to check. Can't get early tests where I am :-( gotta wait it out. Keep me posted with your news.


----------



## Newfiemomma

Put me down for the 11th.... oh this is going to be such a long day. I dread going to the bathroom today!


----------



## Aeropanda

Newfiemomma said:


> Put me down for the 11th.... oh this is going to be such a long day. I dread going to the bathroom today!

I completely understand! I'm testing on the 12th, but the closer I get the more agonizing the wait! Hoping it'll all be with it for all of us! Extensive amounts of Baby Dust to ALL!!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Niknock

Hi ladies
I'm currently 9 dpo (?) and going to test on 15th when AF is due. Trying to resist testing earlier and I'm terrible for symptom spotting only to be let down by AF each month. Been bareback since Jan 2012 so have decided 2013 is the year for OPK's. Had two days of LH surge on 31/1 and 1/2 so guessing I O'd on 1st or 2nd. Symptoms since ovulation are constant twinges in belly, a gush of pink cm on Friday just gone, wierd dreams and now coffee tastes like dirt??
Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Vanillabean01

newbie2013 said:


> Brandy, I am right there with you exactly - heavy-ish spottng for 1.5days then nothing from CD25. Now CD31 when af was due (very consistent 30-31 day cycle) and nothing. Doubt it is anything but DH is convinced something is going on with my bbs - insists they're harder and fuller. Will test tomorrow to check. Can't get early tests where I am :-( gotta wait it out. Keep me posted with your news.

This sounds promising!!!!!


----------



## babychka

14dpo, temp dop, bfn and breast suddenly seem less fuller :/ trying notto give up hope!


----------



## Fezzie

I'm out :(. I'll be on BC this month to regulate LH, then we will be doing our first IUI, so I'll see everyone end of March or so. Goodluck everyone, and extra baby dust to all those ladies who have been trying for awhile!


----------



## Girly922

I think I have my bfp! Have done 4 tests now and have faint lines on all. Will do a digi tomorrow to confirm though. :happydance:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Girly922 said:


> I think I have my bfp! Have done 4 tests now and have faint lines on all. Will do a digi tomorrow to confirm though. :happydance:

Congrats!


----------



## Aeropanda

Girly922 said:


> I think I have my bfp! Have done 4 tests now and have faint lines on all. Will do a digi tomorrow to confirm though. :happydance:

How exciting! Congrats!


----------



## adroplet

I'm out. AF is here.


----------



## Vanillabean01

Congrats Girly!!!!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

adroplet said:


> I'm out. AF is here.

:hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Hey ladies, sorry been mia. Been super busy, still waiting to O :(


----------



## LesbianMystiq

Niknock said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm currently 9 dpo (?) and going to test on 15th when AF is due. Trying to resist testing earlier and I'm terrible for symptom spotting only to be let down by AF each month. Been bareback since Jan 2012 so have decided 2013 is the year for OPK's. Had two days of LH surge on 31/1 and 1/2 so guessing I O'd on 1st or 2nd. Symptoms since ovulation are constant twinges in belly, a gush of pink cm on Friday just gone, wierd dreams and now coffee tastes like dirt??
> Baby dust to everyone!

Hey! Looks like we are cycle buddies Niknock! My surge were on those exact same days and AF is set to show on the 15th. Goodluck to you!



Girly922 said:


> I think I have my bfp! Have done 4 tests now and have faint lines on all. Will do a digi tomorrow to confirm though. :happydance:

Congratulations! :happydance: I wish you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Kellya009

lady1985 said:


> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> That's pretty clear lady!! Do you have any pink dye tests? Frers? I hope it's your BFP!!
> 
> You think I should test with others? I only bought this one, last month I had a chemical preg and used the pink and clear blue but the lines were sooo very faint compared...im taking this as BFP, it's not an evap for sure.Click to expand...

Sorry lady, I totally wasn't trying in any way to discount that BFP!! It's very clear :). Congrats!! (Just never used blue dye myself and I never understood why everyone had such a problem with them!)


----------



## Tower6

lizlovelust said:


> Hey ladies, sorry been mia. Been super busy, still waiting to O :(

So glad too see u- I've been mia too, tryig to do the less stress method and see what happens. I an in my TWW now I believe, so we shall see. Trying not to obsess and this month we had a lot less sex ( not planned) but jt just happened that way. I feel like maybe to stop trying soooo hard may bring back the excitement and meaning the baby. I still want it as bad bit feel like maybe is we stoo forcing it, it will happen. If not, then when a year hits we may do more and we may accept it. So for now were hoping with all we have but being relaxes abou it lol


----------



## Maddie72188

Congrats to the ladies who got their bfps! 

AFM - I THINK I'm 1DPO, FF hasn't given me any lines but I had a positive OPK at 3:00 pm followed by a temp jump on CD 9 after taking soy isoflavones (SI) on CD 3-7 dunno if it was a false positive so I'm still doing OPKs but hopeful and BDing as much as we can. If no more positive OPK I'm planning
on POAS for HPT the 24th!


----------



## Girly922

Well I did a digi this morning to confirm and I think you can put me down for a bfp!!

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/4745F259-4EEB-4B13-8706-6BCB73607B39-41851-00002DD3E3775E99.jpg


----------



## schultzie18

I Oed on Saturday. Wasn't able to bd on Saturday or Sunday because of really bad ovulation pains. Hopefully bding all last week was enough... :\


----------



## vaniilla

Girly922 said:


> Well I did a digi this morning to confirm and I think you can put me down for a bfp!!
> 
> https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/4745F259-4EEB-4B13-8706-6BCB73607B39-41851-00002DD3E3775E99.jpg

Huge congrats!!! :happydance:



lizlovelust said:


> Hey ladies, sorry been mia. Been super busy, still waiting to O :(

I hope you get your O soon :hugs:



adroplet said:


> I'm out. AF is here.

I'm sorry to hear that the nasty :witch: got you :hugs: good luck for this cycle :dust:



schultzie18 said:


> I Oed on Saturday. Wasn't able to bd on Saturday or Sunday because of really bad ovulation pains. Hopefully bding all last week was enough... :\

Sperm can live for a couple of days - especially during your fertile period so hopefully you've caught the eggie this month :dust:


AFM - 7/8dpo today, I have a cold so can't really symptom spot


----------



## twiggers

BFN again. 13-15 dpo, so just hanging out waiting for AF.


----------



## Aeropanda

Conrats Girly922! Love seeing those BFP's!! They bring a smile to my face first thing in the morning!

Sorry twiggers! Praying AF stays away and a BFP is close at hand!


----------



## twiggers

Thx panda....I'm thinking that something would be showing by 13-15dpo.


----------



## Lucasmum2b

i'm currently 11dpo i tested yesterday and got a BFN feeling like A/F is on her way :-(

how is everyone else feeling that are testing in a few days?


----------



## garfie

I'm out ladies - she got me yesterday:flower:

More importantly my father in laws factory burnt to the ground yesterday morning - luckily there was no casualties - it was a printing firm. This means that hubby is out of work and as it's a family business we all have to rally round of course. Hubby and father in law are beyond devastated and I am trying to keep strong for them it took 7 years to build it and 2 seconds for it to catch alight and burn to the ground:cry:

I will still be stalking - but maybe not commenting as there is a lot happening at the moment.:wacko:

Good luck ladies:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## babychka

I'm out... Af today :(


----------



## Amy89

Can I ask a question? I'm 3dpo, and randomly spotting? Kinda gutted because I thought this was going to be a normal cycle, but seems not to be :(


----------



## lizlovelust

Oi I hate waiting for O :(


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## ClandestineTX

garfie said:


> I'm out ladies - she got me yesterday:flower:
> 
> More importantly my father in laws factory burnt to the ground yesterday morning - luckily there was no casualties - it was a printing firm. This means that hubby is out of work and as it's a family business we all have to rally round of course. Hubby and father in law are beyond devastated and I am trying to keep strong for them it took 7 years to build it and 2 seconds for it to catch alight and burn to the ground:cry:
> 
> I will still be stalking - but maybe not commenting as there is a lot happening at the moment.:wacko:
> 
> Good luck ladies:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

That's awful! Thankfully, there were no casualties! When bad things happen, I find it helps me to keep track of all the things I'm grateful for and all the ways in which it could be worse. Don't know if that's any use to you or not, but just in case, I thought I'd suggest it.



Amy89 said:


> Can I ask a question? I'm 3dpo, and randomly spotting? Kinda gutted because I thought this was going to be a normal cycle, but seems not to be :(

I've read about mid-cycle spotting, as I have pre-ovulation spotting every month, like clockwork. Yours sounds like either spotting from actual ovulation or from a secondary estrogen surge post-ovulation and neither of which are cause for concern! 



twiggers said:


> Oh garfie, I'm so very sorry *hugs*
> 
> Sorry to everyone else who is out. I feel like I'll be joining y'all in a few days.

I hope you are wrong, keeping my FX for you and all the ladies who are still in!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Waiting for FF to confirm O, think I'm 2dpo now... F'xd!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh, Twiggers, do I hear you! I don't think I've been updating for myself on this thread... I'm now 21 DPO (and I had a 10 day LP last cycle), still have temps above coverline and sore boobs. Cramps vanished two days ago. Have had off-and-on spotting since last Thursday... keep waiting for the underpants Armageddon and nothing - and BFNs until I ran myself out of tests yesterday. Finally broke and had hCG and progesterone labs drawn this morning, as my mild hypochondria has kicked-in and I've convinced myself I have a corpus luteum cyst, even though it's at least equally likely I have the world's shyest BFP. I completely agree that it's so much easier to just move on to another cycle if it's not happening and for your sake - I hope your wait ends well with a BFP and a helluva lot sooner than 21 DPO!!!


----------



## lady1985

I tested again @ 19dpo line looks good I think!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0655[1].jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lady1985

Kellya009 said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> That's pretty clear lady!! Do you have any pink dye tests? Frers? I hope it's your BFP!!
> 
> You think I should test with others? I only bought this one, last month I had a chemical preg and used the pink and clear blue but the lines were sooo very faint compared...im taking this as BFP, it's not an evap for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry lady, I totally wasn't trying in any way to discount that BFP!! It's very clear :). Congrats!! (Just never used blue dye myself and I never understood why everyone had such a problem with them!)Click to expand...

Don't worry hunni, that's what this forum is for..we all have diff experiences and sharing them helps! :hugs: I've heard lots of people having problems with them too.

I have just posted a pink test I took this morn 19dpo, see what you think! xx


----------



## melann13

11dpo today. BFN Have had backache and dull cramps the last several days, the last several months my breasts have been VERY painful around 9-11dpo, but this month, they're just barely tender. Waves of nausea from 8-10 dpo, but no change in appetite
Strange taste in my mouth this morning. Hoping it's just too early... My last BFP (MC at 7.5 weeks) was a BFN at 11dpo and BFP at 15dpo with no tests in between.


----------



## schultzie18

Garfie,
I am so sorry to hear this!!!! I will be thinking of you and sending you :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

lady1985 said:


> I tested again @ 19dpo line looks good I think!

I think it looks awesome, H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## lady1985

ClandestineTX said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> I tested again @ 19dpo line looks good I think!
> 
> I think it looks awesome, H&H 9 months to you!Click to expand...

Thank you :thumbup: its worth the 21 cycle wait! I had a chemical last months so I'm still a little cautious!


----------



## twiggers

TX - Ugh....21dpo...I'll be going nuts by then! When will you get test results back?


----------



## LesbianMystiq

melann13 said:


> 11dpo today. BFN Have had backache and dull cramps the last several days, the last several months my breasts have been VERY painful around 9-11dpo, but this month, they're just barely tender. Waves of nausea from 8-10 dpo, but no change in appetite
> Strange taste in my mouth this morning. Hoping it's just too early... My last BFP (MC at 7.5 weeks) was a BFN at 11dpo and BFP at 15dpo with no tests in between.

Fx for you!!!! Sounds like you could be getting some good new soon! :winkwink:


----------



## ClandestineTX

twiggers said:


> TX - Ugh....21dpo...I'll be going nuts by then! When will you get test results back?

3-5 days. My husband loves me and understands my POAS addiction, so he's bringing home yet another 3-pack of FRERs to help me keep myself entertained. I just hope if it's not a sign that our kids will be bigger pains-in-the-you-know-what than we are, that it's something we can identify and fix, asap. Damn shame we can't drink our way through these awful waits!


----------



## Tower6

ClandestineTX said:


> twiggers said:
> 
> 
> TX - Ugh....21dpo...I'll be going nuts by then! When will you get test results back?
> 
> 3-5 days. My husband loves me and understands my POAS addiction, so he's bringing home yet another 3-pack of FRERs to help me keep myself entertained. I just hope if it's not a sign that our kids will be bigger pains-in-the-you-know-what than we are, that it's something we can identify and fix, asap. Damn shame we can't drink our way through these awful waits!Click to expand...

You have got to be my favorite person! Lol I love how much I can relate to your posts! I thought AF came I missed a few days and just caught up- what's the exact details..? Your cycle has my anticipation off the charts!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twiggers said:
> 
> 
> TX - Ugh....21dpo...I'll be going nuts by then! When will you get test results back?
> 
> 3-5 days. My husband loves me and understands my POAS addiction, so he's bringing home yet another 3-pack of FRERs to help me keep myself entertained. I just hope if it's not a sign that our kids will be bigger pains-in-the-you-know-what than we are, that it's something we can identify and fix, asap. Damn shame we can't drink our way through these awful waits!Click to expand...
> 
> You have got to be my favorite person! Lol I love how much I can relate to your posts! I thought AF came I missed a few days and just caught up- what's the exact details..? Your cycle has my anticipation off the charts!Click to expand...

<3 you, too, Tower! I had spotting Thursday night, thought for sure cycle 4 was over - finally - nearly a week late. Friday had mostly dark red/brown spotting and turned into bright red spotting - off-and-on, nothing that would actually reach a pad. Saturday had a little in the morning and then seemed to taper off, thought for sure it would be full-blown underpants Armageddon overnight, but nada. And Sunday had spotting that looked like the very tail end of a period - gone completely before lunchtime. Today, had one episode of dark red/brown spotting second trip to the loo this morning and just tan/pink very very light spotting all day - just had a bit of more light brown then tan, but nothing to write home (errr, on here) about. Told my husband that I'd get blood work drawn this morning if my temp hadn't plummeted - so my temp is still in LP territory and my boobs are still sore, which is normal for me during my LP. But no actual "bright, red flow" that would constitute CD1 and BFNs as of yesterday. *I actually ran myself out of tests.* Had one CB digital left and it was BFN yesterday. Wasn't going to bother buying more, as I haven't had so much as an evap all cycle, but my husband could hear the desperation in my voice at having to wait 3-5 days for blood work. So, I don't know what's going on... but at least I'll have something to pee on until my blood work comes back :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

out again for Feb...AF is right on time.


----------



## Tower6

BlueMoonBubba said:


> out again for Feb...AF is right on time.

So sorry. Man it just never gets easier.


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: BlueMoonBubba


----------



## Dantz

I'm out. Onto cycle nine I guess. This is reeeeally getting old.


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: to you, too, Dantz.


----------



## DaTucker

I'm out again, right on time. Dr.'s appointment on Friday with a new gynecologist, can't wait to see what she has to say!


----------



## vaniilla

I'm out, the :witch: made an early appearance. 

good luck to everyone still in this month :dust:


----------



## lady1985

Aww sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## twiggers

Big temp drop.....so it should just be a matter of time.


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: DaTucker and vaniilla


----------



## Aeropanda

BFN this morning. Still no sign of AF. Just a mix of nerves and still hopeful being that I didn't temp that I may have o'd a couple days later. Gonna keep testing unless AF debuts! If she does, I'm gonna start temping next cycle. Sorry DaTucker and vanilla!


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX for you, Aeropanda!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I tested yesterday, Feb. 11th and got my BFP after a year of TTC!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, ttcbabyisom!!! :happydance:


----------



## lady1985

ttcbabyisom said:


> I tested yesterday, Feb. 11th and got my BFP after a year of TTC!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Amy89

ttcbabyisom said:


> I tested yesterday, Feb. 11th and got my BFP after a year of TTC!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations!


----------



## twiggers

Congrats TTC!!


----------



## Cristeena

AF came early, pls count me out mrsmm24. congrats to the bfps and GL ladies!


----------



## LesbianMystiq

ttcbabyisom said:


> I tested yesterday, Feb. 11th and got my BFP after a year of TTC!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations! :happydance: I wish you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Vanillabean01

ttcbabyisom said:


> I tested yesterday, Feb. 11th and got my BFP after a year of TTC!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Woot woot!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

LesbianMystiq said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> I tested yesterday, Feb. 11th and got my BFP after a year of TTC!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Congratulations! :happydance: I wish you a H&H 9 months!Click to expand...

Almost time for you to test! Good luck!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:



Please look at *page 55 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!



:happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *VANILLABEAN01, DOODLOVER, SISTERROSE, LADY1985, GIRLY922, and TTCBABYISOM* :happydance::bfp: ​


:test: *AEROPANDA and FEZZIE * :test: FXD! :dust:


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:book: Still waiting on news from *JAMIESHALON, MSM7, OZZIEMUM, RACHEL.CHEN, GLASSPEONY, MME2KDEE, ANTICIPATING, BETTY63, NIGHTNURSE, WITHLOVEMOM, BABYHOPEG, KANDMsMOMMY, KELLYGRL, SCARLETMARIE2, BERNINA, EUGINKA, GPLMLL, HOPING4BELLY, SKIMOMMA, TWIGGERS, BABY4DADDY, BABYHOPES., BABYDOODLE, NEWBIE2013, ~BRANDY~, CANTWAIT22, and TRYING2BMOMMA *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!


*NEWBIE2013* I definitely think you should just wait a few more days to see what this is in your cycle, until you are late... GL :dust:


*LADY1985* Definitely saw the lines with the blue dye, they are notorious for false positives is all that as meant. The pink is just sooooo much more reliable. CONGRATS! 


*DATUCKER* GL with the new doc Hun, I hope you get a lot of info and any help you may need to get that BFP!:dust:


I am so sorry that AF has flown in on you *PUGGYFLUMP, CLYNN11, CIZ, DBZ34, FEZZIE, ADROPLET, GARFIE, BABYCHKA, BLUEMOONBUBBA, DANTZ, DATUCKER, VANIILLA, and CRISTEENA* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! March will be up mid-month!! GL:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:



I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## Amy89

Put me in for the 23rd, if AF doesn't come and get me by then!


----------



## momofone08

I had gotten a bfp in january, but ended up having a m/c. So I won't be back until March.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Hi there everyone! Just on ma phone so only gonna say a quick hello and will have a good read thru on laptop later. 
AF is due 18th I think so gonna wait aslong as possible till test!! 
Some times feel for certain its my month then other feel like there's no chance
Good luck to all the ladies waiting to test,
Congrats to all that have for there BFP all ready
Love and well wishes to all the ladies that have got a BFN or the dreaded witch has got so far
Looking forward to getting to know you ladies xxxx


----------



## Tower6

The concept of having just O'd yet being only days away from being able to test baffles me. When they say you can test 6days before the start of ur next period ( not including how my poas addiction causes me to test even earlier than that) it would technically be as if I could DTD and then hop up and pee on a stick hahaha I am gonna do b6 again because it's crazy to me that I can O and then be 2 days away from "the early detection" pt's lol NOT!


----------



## Maddie72188

Congrats ttcbabyisom, wishing you a H&H 9 months!

AFM - I THINK I'm 3DPO, planning on testing the 24th (seems so far away!)


----------



## cantwait22

I started AF at 15dpo :( Good luck to everyone! Im taking a break from ttc for a while.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Maddie72188 said:


> Congrats ttcbabyisom, wishing you a H&H 9 months!
> 
> AFM - I THINK I'm 3DPO, planning on testing the 24th (seems so far away!)

Good luck, hopefully those days fly by for you!!!


----------



## River54

8dpo ss - this cycle seems the oddest for me. I didn't recall doing anything different than all the other cycles...what is different:

- O'd earliest for me (cd11)
- small amount of red bleeding during O time
- temps in this lp been consistently higher than in all other cycles

Other than that, as for symptoms - have felt a bit nauseous at bedtime, maybe due to higher temps? (I have noticed from other cycles though at a later dpo that when my temp is higher, I don't feel as well) nothing else really out of the ordinary. 

Here's for hoping :)


----------



## 291

I am out.
Testing was due 14th, AF was due 10th, AF arrived 7th.
See ya'll in the March thread.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

River54 said:


> 8dpo ss - this cycle seems the oddest for me. I didn't recall doing anything different than all the other cycles...what is different:
> 
> - O'd earliest for me (cd11)
> - small amount of red bleeding during O time
> - temps in this lp been consistently higher than in all other cycles
> 
> Other than that, as for symptoms - have felt a bit nauseous at bedtime, maybe due to higher temps? (I have noticed from other cycles though at a later dpo that when my temp is higher, I don't feel as well) nothing else really out of the ordinary.
> 
> Here's for hoping :)

Good luck to you. I hope those are promising symptoms and you get your BFP!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

River54 said:


> 8dpo ss - this cycle seems the oddest for me. I didn't recall doing anything different than all the other cycles...what is different:
> 
> - O'd earliest for me (cd11)
> - small amount of red bleeding during O time
> - temps in this lp been consistently higher than in all other cycles
> 
> Other than that, as for symptoms - have felt a bit nauseous at bedtime, maybe due to higher temps? (I have noticed from other cycles though at a later dpo that when my temp is higher, I don't feel as well) nothing else really out of the ordinary.
> 
> Here's for hoping :)

your chart is looking fantastic!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

291 said:


> I am out.
> Testing was due 14th, AF was due 10th, AF arrived 7th.
> See ya'll in the March thread.

Sorry about this month but good luck for next!!! :dust:


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

FF confirmed, 3 DPO today!
Chances are good based on BDing, but LP was short last month... Waiting until 15 DPO to test - if I can manage!


----------



## baby4me2013

Well I'm out. The :witch: came 2 days early. Maybe I should head over to the Dr. This is just plain crazy. 

Congrats to all the :bfp:'s out there!


----------



## Junebugs

Just tested this afternoon and got a faint :bfp: !!!!! :happydance:

BTW, i had NO symptoms at all! Its funny how it can be so different with each pregnancy because last one i had implantation cramping, this time nothing!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Congrats, wishing u a happy n healthy 9 month xx


----------



## Vanillabean01

Junebugs said:


> Just tested this afternoon and got a faint :bfp: !!!!! :happydance:
> 
> BTW, i had NO symptoms at all! Its funny how it can be so different with each pregnancy because last one i had implantation cramping, this time nothing!

Congrats!!!! Sticky baby thoughts for ya!!!

Same with me!! Tons of symptoms last time including implantation bleeding. Now, it's been 4-5 days since my BFP and still nothing. Well, just now I am starting to get tired tired. But nothing else! Not even a cramp really!!


----------



## Jammers

So think I may be out I thought I had faint lines on frer test but then had to go to the er on the 7th and got a neg blood test tecnically I cant test till friday but pretty sure a blood test would of said something:( must have been evap lines


----------



## Junebugs

Jammers said:


> So think I may be out I thought I had faint lines on frer test but then had to go to the er on the 7th and got a neg blood test tecnically I cant test till friday but pretty sure a blood test would of said something:( must have been evap lines

Im sorry :(


----------



## Junebugs

Vanillabean01 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Just tested this afternoon and got a faint :bfp: !!!!! :happydance:
> 
> BTW, i had NO symptoms at all! Its funny how it can be so different with each pregnancy because last one i had implantation cramping, this time nothing!
> 
> Congrats!!!! Sticky baby thoughts for ya!!!
> 
> Same with me!! Tons of symptoms last time including implantation bleeding. Now, it's been 4-5 days since my BFP and still nothing. Well, just now I am starting to get tired tired. But nothing else! Not even a cramp really!!Click to expand...

I just started to get some back pain but i dont know if it has anything to do with my BFP or not.

Its crazy to thing I was in labor with DS this time last year and i just got my BFP on the same day!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'm defo startimg to feel a whole lot less optomistic, not had my panicky butterfly feeling wake up call for 2days now :(
Did wake up this morning feeling very bloated and having crazy dreams tho
And still a distinct lack of sore bbs. Normally this close to AF I cnt even lie on my front. 
Another really strange thing, since my MC 2 years ago my bbs have always produced a small amount of milk. Normally when I'm in shower or BDing with other half and there stimulated they produced quite a bit. Over past 2 weeks tho they pretty much stopped, now even if I squeese them pretty much nout comes out!! Prob got nout to do with anything but defo a strange 1 xx
GL to everyone and lost of love to those that are out this month xxxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

EAandBA_TTC said:


> FF confirmed, 3 DPO today!
> Chances are good based on BDing, but LP was short last month... Waiting until 15 DPO to test - if I can manage!

Woohoo, good luck to you!!!! :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baby4me2013 said:


> Well I'm out. The :witch: came 2 days early. Maybe I should head over to the Dr. This is just plain crazy.
> 
> Congrats to all the :bfp:'s out there!

sorry you're out baby...yeah, go to the doc's just to see what's going on. Good luck to you sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Junebugs said:


> Just tested this afternoon and got a faint :bfp: !!!!! :happydance:
> 
> BTW, i had NO symptoms at all! Its funny how it can be so different with each pregnancy because last one i had implantation cramping, this time nothing!

Woohoo, CONGRATS!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Vanillabean01 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Just tested this afternoon and got a faint :bfp: !!!!! :happydance:
> 
> BTW, i had NO symptoms at all! Its funny how it can be so different with each pregnancy because last one i had implantation cramping, this time nothing!
> 
> Congrats!!!! Sticky baby thoughts for ya!!!
> 
> Same with me!! Tons of symptoms last time including implantation bleeding. Now, it's been 4-5 days since my BFP and still nothing. Well, just now I am starting to get tired tired. But nothing else! Not even a cramp really!!Click to expand...

Congrats!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Jammers said:


> So think I may be out I thought I had faint lines on frer test but then had to go to the er on the 7th and got a neg blood test tecnically I cant test till friday but pretty sure a blood test would of said something:( must have been evap lines

Oh that sucks, i'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Amy89

I'm out. AF came today, 12 days early :(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

12 days early Amy??? Wonder what happened...sorry!


----------



## Amy89

No idea, absolutely gutted :(


----------



## ClandestineTX

And definitely out for February, per blood test results yesterday. Seems spotting was a super-light period, have forced FF to give me a new cycle start by changing the heaviest spotting to "light"... and now CD 6. LONG version in my journal. Good luck to all those with BFPs this cycle, otherwise will see the ladies who are out on the March thread!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Amy - do you chart? How do you know for sure it's 12 days early? What's your normal cycle length/ LP/etc? If you know it. Could try to guess for you, but we'd need more information.

:hugs:


----------



## Amy89

ClandestineTX said:


> @Amy - do you chart? How do you know for sure it's 12 days early? What's your normal cycle length/ LP/etc? If you know it. Could try to guess for you, but we'd need more information.
> 
> :hugs:

I don't chart no, I just use OPKs and normal cycle length. It's normally bang on 28 days, but I don't know anything else. I'm gonna start charting next month I think.


----------



## kel21

Could be ib Amy.


----------



## Amy89

Too heavy to be IB...one min there was nothing (at risk of TMI here!) then there was loads, like at least a pint...that's never happened before :/


----------



## ClandestineTX

Amy89 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> @Amy - do you chart? How do you know for sure it's 12 days early? What's your normal cycle length/ LP/etc? If you know it. Could try to guess for you, but we'd need more information.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I don't chart no, I just use OPKs and normal cycle length. It's normally bang on 28 days, but I don't know anything else. I'm gonna start charting next month I think.Click to expand...

Just in case you don't already know this, would hate to assume you knew it and you not... you can have a positive OPK and not ovulate. You can also have multiple LH surges - it's normal for women to have as many as three (Google "follicular wave theory"). If you have multiple LH surges, it's most common to ovulate on the last one. 

I can't recommend charting enough, with a caveat that FF and countdowntopregnancy.com both thought my chart showed ovulation with a teensy temp rise. I'm now thinking I may not be ovulating, despite somewhat regular cycles, with the cyclic estrogen rises and falls which suppresses my temp in the first half of my cycle (slightly) with increased estrogen, also creating plenty of CF, and then when the estrogen drops my temps return to "normal" giving the appearance of ovulation - when it might not be happening. The rule of thumb is 0.4-1.0 degree shift is indicative of ovulation - and mine was only about 0.15 degrees... definitely better to have more information, no matter what! 

If you just started a new cycle, I'd get a BBT thermometer STAT, if you plan to start charting - no time like the present!


----------



## Amy89

Thank you - I didn't know that! Sometimes I can't believe how clueless I am when it comes to my own body!


----------



## HWPG

i second anything and everything Clandestine says - she's brilliant!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Amy89: I'm an honest-to-god biological scientist. And I clearly do not know my own body. Don't sweat it at all, this is new to most of us!

@HWPG :blush: thanks :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Well EWCM today, sharp right O pains. I do believe ill ao today or tomorrow so I should be march 3rd test date but couldn't find the march thread. We will be BDing today!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

lizlovelust said:


> Well EWCM today, sharp right O pains. I do believe ill ao today or tomorrow so I should be march 3rd test date but couldn't find the march thread. We will be BDing today!!

Your chart looks great for o, FX for you!


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:



Please look at *page 55 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!



:happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *JUNEBUGS * :happydance::bfp: 


:test: *QUINDALYN * :test: FXD! :dust: ​


:book: Still waiting on news from *JAMIESHALON, MSM7, OZZIEMUM, RACHEL.CHEN, GLASSPEONY, MME2KDEE, ANTICIPATING, BETTY63, NIGHTNURSE, WITHLOVEMOM, KANDMsMOMMY, KELLYGRL, SCARLETMARIE2, BERNINA, EUGINKA, GPLMLL, HOPING4BELLY, SKIMOMMA, TWIGGERS, BABY4DADDY, BABYHOPES., BABYDOODLE, NEWBIE2013, ~BRANDY~, TRYING2BMOMMA, AEROPANDA and FEZZIE *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*RIVER54* GL Hun! I hope this is it for you!:dust:



*JUNEBUGS* Oh Hun! I hope that faint pink starts getting super dark. This is sooo awesome, I was there for Mason's bfp, and now he one!!! And you're getting ANOTHER bfp on my thread! Love it! CONGRATS!


*LIZLOVELUST* GL Hun! Sounds promising, get to it :sex:


*AMY89* I agree with CLANDESTINETX, I am one of FF's biggest advocates, charting is oh so very important. Alot of women have discovered that their cycle isn't as spot on as thry thought, and I think it is highly beneficial.... GL :dust:


*MOMOFONE08* I'm so sorry for your loss Hun, I remember your bfp last month :hugs: My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Rest up, we will be happy to see you next month getting that sticky BFP!:dust:


I am so sorry that AF has flown in on you *AMY89, CANTWAIT22, 291, BABY4ME2013, and CLANDESTINETX* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! March will be up by weekend's end!! GL:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:



I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## lorojovanos

Just a quick update on me. I won't be testing this month since my BD pattern sucked BUT it appears the Metformin has worked, and I ovulated on my own for the first time since I've had my son over 4 years ago! I'm elated so fingers crossed that everything will be good and I should be able to test in March:)


----------



## BabyHopeG

Just to update you, I did get a bfp but it was a chemical - so only lasted 5 days :cry: 

This is my 2nd chemical, it's horrid, your so happy then someone snatchers it away from you!

Good luck to you all


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: lorojovanos and even bigger :hugs: BabyHopeG


----------



## pink_phoenix

lots and lots of :hugs: your way


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

BabyHopeG said:


> Just to update you, I did get a bfp but it was a chemical - so only lasted 5 days :cry:
> 
> This is my 2nd chemical, it's horrid, your so happy then someone snatchers it away from you!
> 
> Good luck to you all

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Hope83

I wanted to say Congrats to all you lovely Ladies that got a :bfp: this month!

And BabyHopeG, i'm very sorry for you loss :hugs:

My name wasn't on the Feb testing list but I got my :bfp: today and was wondering if you could add me as well?


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Vanillabean01

Hope83 said:


> I wanted to say Congrats to all you lovely Ladies that got a :bfp: this month!
> 
> And BabyHopeG, i'm very sorry for you loss :hugs:
> 
> My name wasn't on the Feb testing list but I got my :bfp: today and was wondering if you could add me as well?

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Jammers

Baby hope 
:hugs: I am so sorry :(

Congrats to all you ladies who got BFPs 

For those of you in my boat see you in march:)


----------



## Niknock

Pretty sure I'm out this month. Pink bleeding on and off since ovulation and now heavier today which AFs due date! Had slight stomach cramps since i ovulated also as well as other symptoms like dizziness, metalic taste in mouth amd weird dreams. Wondering if perhaps a chemical but as didn't get a BNP i Guess ill never know! &#128546;


----------



## Lucasmum2b

TEST DAY - BFN but no AF - i suppose its not fully over until AF arrives


----------



## melann13

14dpo and AF is here.
So much for all my different symptoms this month.
Soy made this a 38 day cycle, so frankly I'm glad it's over, although it would have been worth it to have a BFP at the end of it.
This technically was only our 3rd month in a row TTC, but we started last July with a BFP in Sept, MC in Oct, one month off per Dr.'s recommendation, now 3 months trying again, so it's feeling much more like 9 mos. Really hoping to have a BFP before my EDD, May 20th. Feeling less and less optimistic that it will happen... 
See you all in March... Off to have caffeinated coffee and some real pain meds for these wretched cramps, things I happily stay off of except when AF is here, that bitch can suck it...


----------



## pink_phoenix

:hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

melann13 said:


> 14dpo and AF is here.
> So much for all my different symptoms this month.
> Soy made this a 38 day cycle, so frankly I'm glad it's over, although it would have been worth it to have a BFP at the end of it.
> This technically was only our 3rd month in a row TTC, but we started last July with a BFP in Sept, MC in Oct, one month off per Dr.'s recommendation, now 3 months trying again, so it's feeling much more like 9 mos. Really hoping to have a BFP before my EDD, May 20th. Feeling less and less optimistic that it will happen...
> See you all in March... Off to have caffeinated coffee and some real pain meds for these wretched cramps, things I happily stay off of except when AF is here, that bitch can suck it...

:gun: + :witch: = :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

I believe I Oed! So I guess I'm 1DPO! :) we BDed last night too!


----------



## rhiannon240

Im out, af came 2 days ago :(


----------



## pink_phoenix

Defo thinking I'm gonna be out! Getting less n less optomistic as time goes on
Feeling proper ill and really feeling sorry for my self haha! Such a crappy person when AF is due :(


----------



## ClandestineTX

:hugs: rhiannon240. 

I know the feeling, but try to stay optimistic pink_phoenix!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I'm tryinggggggg haha


----------



## ClandestineTX

:)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Hope83 said:


> I wanted to say Congrats to all you lovely Ladies that got a :bfp: this month!
> 
> And BabyHopeG, i'm very sorry for you loss :hugs:
> 
> My name wasn't on the Feb testing list but I got my :bfp: today and was wondering if you could add me as well?

Yay congrats! H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

twiggers said:


> Officially out. I'm ok with it. 28 day cycle first month post-BC.....I'm pretty happy!

Sorry you're out but glad you're happy with this cycle.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Vanillabean01 said:


> Hope83 said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to say Congrats to all you lovely Ladies that got a :bfp: this month!
> 
> And BabyHopeG, i'm very sorry for you loss :hugs:
> 
> My name wasn't on the Feb testing list but I got my :bfp: today and was wondering if you could add me as well?
> 
> Congrats!!!!!Click to expand...


Vanillabean, you and I are only 2 days apart on our pregnancies! Cool! We almost have the same ticker too!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Lucasmum2b said:


> TEST DAY - BFN but no AF - i suppose its not fully over until AF arrives

It's definitely not over yet, good luck!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

melann13 said:
 

> 14dpo and AF is here.
> So much for all my different symptoms this month.
> Soy made this a 38 day cycle, so frankly I'm glad it's over, although it would have been worth it to have a BFP at the end of it.
> This technically was only our 3rd month in a row TTC, but we started last July with a BFP in Sept, MC in Oct, one month off per Dr.'s recommendation, now 3 months trying again, so it's feeling much more like 9 mos. Really hoping to have a BFP before my EDD, May 20th. Feeling less and less optimistic that it will happen...
> See you all in March... Off to have caffeinated coffee and some real pain meds for these wretched cramps, things I happily stay off of except when AF is here, that bitch can suck it...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry Melann. The :witch: sucks!!! I pray you get your BFP before your EDD...good luck sweetie.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm out at showed as well as a horrid cold.... Invetro process to start next cycle...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

lizlovelust said:


> I believe I Oed! So I guess I'm 1DPO! :) we BDed last night too!

Good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

rhiannon240 said:


> Im out, af came 2 days ago :(

Sorry girl! Now it's time for some caffeine or alcohol!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

pink_phoenix said:


> Defo thinking I'm gonna be out! Getting less n less optomistic as time goes on
> Feeling proper ill and really feeling sorry for my self haha! Such a crappy person when AF is due :(

It's ok honey, i get like that EVERY TIME! Hang in there. Good luck!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

~Brandy~ said:


> I'm out at showed as well as a horrid cold.... Invetro process to start next cycle...

Oh sucky, double whammy! Sorry!!! :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

ttcbabyisom said:


> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> Defo thinking I'm gonna be out! Getting less n less optomistic as time goes on
> Feeling proper ill and really feeling sorry for my self haha! Such a crappy person when AF is due :(
> 
> It's ok honey, i get like that EVERY TIME! Hang in there. Good luck!!!Click to expand...

Thank you
I think its just my heads way of stopping me getting my hopes up too much
Hope you have a happy n health 9 months xx


----------



## Vanillabean01

ttcbabyisom said:


> Vanillabean, you and I are only 2 days apart on our pregnancies! Cool! We almost have the same ticker too!!!

Yay!! Is this your first?????

How are you feeling???

I feel nothing. Tired, yes, and cramps yesterday afternoon for a couple hours, but nothing else!!!


----------



## mowat

Even though I said I wouldn't, I couldn't stop myself from testing today! Ugh, I was trying to wait until Sunday. AF isn't even due until next Friday---it's going to be a long week.


----------



## pink_phoenix

My AF is due sunday n I'm finding that a long enough wait!! Feels far longer than 2 weeks doesn't it!! 
GL tho and FXD


----------



## LacyDaze

Could you please put me down for February 26th? I can't believe I'm back in the TWW already! Time is flying by. Good luck everyone and happy valentines day.


----------



## Lucasmum2b

Hi girls, i need some advice im currently on first natural cycle since OD, and i ovulated for the first time on my own  so im currently 15 dpo so far and all BFN, early yesterday evening there was pink discharge on my tp (TMI sorry  anyone experience this and went on to get a bfp, could it be late implantation? 

x


----------



## Lucasmum2b

Lucasmum2b said:


> Hi girls, i need some advice im currently on first natural cycle since OD, and i ovulated for the first time on my own  so im currently 15 dpo so far and all BFN, early yesterday evening there was pink discharge on my tp (TMI sorry  anyone experience this and went on to get a bfp, could it be late implantation?
> 
> x

ignore me :witch:the stupid witch just got me :-(:witch:


----------



## pink_phoenix

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lucasmum2b

GL pink Phoenix


----------



## pink_phoenix

Lucasmum2b said:


> GL pink Phoenix

Thank you :)
Really really wanted to test yesterday haha just couldn't be bothered to go asda to get a test lol
Struggling to get out of bed I'm that tired
Slept from 12ish thru thill about 9.30 ish then by half 10 I was back out like a light till half 1. Then by 7pm was fighting to stay awake but got a 2nd wind that got me thru till 11pm. Then thismorning up around 8, back asleep till 10ish and even now I'm fighting to keep ma eyes open! Been like this almost 2 weeks :( xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Vanillabean01 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> Vanillabean, you and I are only 2 days apart on our pregnancies! Cool! We almost have the same ticker too!!!
> 
> Yay!! Is this your first?????
> 
> How are you feeling???
> 
> I feel nothing. Tired, yes, and cramps yesterday afternoon for a couple hours, but nothing else!!!Click to expand...

Yes, this is our first.
Feeling fine. Just extremely tired and boobs have been untouchable since right before O. A little cramping too. I hope our beans stick for us!!! I'm still a bit worried.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mowat said:


> Even though I said I wouldn't, I couldn't stop myself from testing today! Ugh, I was trying to wait until Sunday. AF isn't even due until next Friday---it's going to be a long week.

Hang in there!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Lucasmum2b said:


> Lucasmum2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, i need some advice im currently on first natural cycle since OD, and i ovulated for the first time on my own  so im currently 15 dpo so far and all BFN, early yesterday evening there was pink discharge on my tp (TMI sorry  anyone experience this and went on to get a bfp, could it be late implantation?
> 
> x
> 
> ignore me :witch:the stupid witch just got me :-(:witch:Click to expand...

ugh, i'm sorry. :-(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

pink_phoenix said:


> Lucasmum2b said:
> 
> 
> GL pink Phoenix
> 
> Thank you :)
> Really really wanted to test yesterday haha just couldn't be bothered to go asda to get a test lol
> Struggling to get out of bed I'm that tired
> Slept from 12ish thru thill about 9.30 ish then by half 10 I was back out like a light till half 1. Then by 7pm was fighting to stay awake but got a 2nd wind that got me thru till 11pm. Then thismorning up around 8, back asleep till 10ish and even now I'm fighting to keep ma eyes open! Been like this almost 2 weeks :( xxClick to expand...

that exhaustion is a really great sign!!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

ttcbabyisom said:


> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasmum2b said:
> 
> 
> GL pink Phoenix
> 
> Thank you :)
> Really really wanted to test yesterday haha just couldn't be bothered to go asda to get a test lol
> Struggling to get out of bed I'm that tired
> Slept from 12ish thru thill about 9.30 ish then by half 10 I was back out like a light till half 1. Then by 7pm was fighting to stay awake but got a 2nd wind that got me thru till 11pm. Then thismorning up around 8, back asleep till 10ish and even now I'm fighting to keep ma eyes open! Been like this almost 2 weeks :( xxClick to expand...
> 
> that exhaustion is a really great sign!!!Click to expand...

Feel really full this morning too, and been waking up hungry and I never do that ever. Normally takes me 2-3 hours after being awake before I can even think of food,
Was lay on my stomach in bed and got that really horrible feeling like when uve eaten too much n lie down n it hurts! 
Urghhhh I hate being a chick some times


----------



## ttcbabyisom

pink_phoenix said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink_phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasmum2b said:
> 
> 
> GL pink Phoenix
> 
> Thank you :)
> Really really wanted to test yesterday haha just couldn't be bothered to go asda to get a test lol
> Struggling to get out of bed I'm that tired
> Slept from 12ish thru thill about 9.30 ish then by half 10 I was back out like a light till half 1. Then by 7pm was fighting to stay awake but got a 2nd wind that got me thru till 11pm. Then thismorning up around 8, back asleep till 10ish and even now I'm fighting to keep ma eyes open! Been like this almost 2 weeks :( xxClick to expand...
> 
> that exhaustion is a really great sign!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Feel really full this morning too, and been waking up hungry and I never do that ever. Normally takes me 2-3 hours after being awake before I can even think of food,
> Was lay on my stomach in bed and got that really horrible feeling like when uve eaten too much n lie down n it hurts!
> Urghhhh I hate being a chick some timesClick to expand...

well good luck hun! All good signs! When are you testing?


----------



## pink_phoenix

Af is due sat or sun n I tend to be like clock work so tempted to wait n see if it arrives before I test! Almost buckled yesterday tho! Was so close to jumping in car n going to get a test. Had I not been so desperate for a wee I'd prob have done 1 haha


----------



## ttcbabyisom

yeah, they actually say it's best to test the day or day after you're due for AF...results will be more accurate by then. the anticipation is the worst...and then it's total elation for like a minute and then worry instantly kicks in. i wonder if it's like this for normal people. He, he...


----------



## pink_phoenix

Oh yeah last time I was petrified
Defo expecting it again this time lol


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Please put me down for the 28th please. 2 days after AF is due. Thanks!!


----------



## pink_phoenix

Good luck


----------



## MrsMM24

As promised...... to help ease the stress.

You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies

*February!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## Aeropanda

Hi, everyone! Skipped testing today after two days of BFN's, and began spotting. Beginning to feel some cramps so I think AF is coming for me. Best wishes to all of you still waiting!


----------



## scarter1025

Got my :bfp: this morning yay!


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:



Please look at *page 77 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!



:happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *HOPE83 & SCATER1025* :happydance::bfp: 


:test: *AKNQTPIE * :test: FXD! :dust: ​


:book: Still waiting on news from *JAMIESHALON, MSM7, OZZIEMUM, RACHEL.CHEN, GLASSPEONY, MME2KDEE, ANTICIPATING, BETTY63, NIGHTNURSE, WITHLOVEMOM, KANDMsMOMMY, KELLYGRL, SCARLETMARIE2, BERNINA, EUGINKA, GPLMLL, HOPING4BELLY, SKIMOMMA, BABY4DADDY, BABYHOPES., BABYDOODLE, NEWBIE2013, TRYING2BMOMMA, AEROPANDA, FEZZIE, QUINDALYN, BECCA_89, BOOBOOBABY, CHIRPYWIFE, HOPING4BBYNM2, IRISHCHICK02, LESBIANMYSTIQ, LILLYTAME, MISSBX, PIPSBABYBEAN, PRETTYNPINK, SCATER1025, and WHISPERSOF3 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


Hoping all of you *LADIES* on the thread had a wonderful Valentine's Day!


*LOROJOVANOS* So glad to hear that Metformin is workign for you Hun, sounds like steps away froma nice lovely BFP!:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* Sounds good Hun! GL FXD!:dust:


*PINK_PHOENIX* Keep your hope up Hun, things sound promising. GL FXD! :dust:


*~BRANDY~* I know some don't think it is just another obstacle, but IVF is a good move when needed. I wish you much success with it and can't wait to hear all about it and your BFP!:dust:


*BABYHOPEG* So sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time. :hugs:


I am so sorry that AF has flown in on you *LOROJOVANOS, TWIGGERS, NIKNOCK, MELANN13, JAMMERS, RIHANNON240, ~BRANDY~, LUCASMUM2B , and AEROPANDA * I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! March is here!!: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ucky-clover-bfps-find-buddy.html#post25479979 GL:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:



I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thank you MrsMM24 :) xx


----------



## pink_phoenix

Getting some proper funny pains going on, like where my hip bone n groin is but like deep inside, thru to my back. And occasionally down into my knee or up to the very bottom of my ribs but its only in the right hand side :( its mostly dull but get the odd very sharp pain shoot thru. 
Any1 expeience anything simalar


----------



## Junebugs

Thank you so much MrsMM24! I am so happy you were able to take this journey with me again!!! :friends:

I took another test with a FR test and the line was very dark! No mistaking it!!!!! Those IC aren't the best i find, i even got the 10miu/ml ones but i was still getting light lines on them when i am getting dark ones on the FR test. So i am hoping this is one sticky baby!

Well good luck to all the other ladies here!!! Baby dust to all!!!!! :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

So did I O? I'm pretty sure I did but my temp hasn't gone up a whoole lot yet but has gone up... I did have pretty strong O pains two days ago, and we BDed that night.


----------



## Vanillabean01

scarter1025 said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning yay!

Yay!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Since I have been sick I O later than normal! The doc put me on mucinex D 600mg twice a day and an amoxicillin and I O late! But I will tell y'all this my ewcm was really stretchy and there was a lot of it! I just hope we bd on time. So in my opinion mucinex D which is need by script does make a lot of ewcm and its extremely stretchy!! I have never had that much in my life! FX'D everyone and GL!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

scarter1025 said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning yay!

Yay, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

junebugs said:


> thank you so much mrsmm24! I am so happy you were able to take this journey with me again!!! :friends:
> 
> I took another test with a fr test and the line was very dark! No mistaking it!!!!! Those ic aren't the best i find, i even got the 10miu/ml ones but i was still getting light lines on them when i am getting dark ones on the fr test. So i am hoping this is one sticky baby!
> 
> Well good luck to all the other ladies here!!! Baby dust to all!!!!! :dust:

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

BFN for me. I will test again sometime next week if AF hasn't shown.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Wow well disapointed thought I was due on tomorrow but not till sunday!! Ahhhhh don't even know what plannet I'm on half the time let alone the date or day of the week :( 
Even longer to go now :(


----------



## anticipating

:bfn: but the verdict is still out. Going to test again as I can't accept I am not pg and can't shake the 'instinct'.


----------



## Andrea28

I'm out witch got me :( xx


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

7 DPO today, feeling optimistic... Lower temp yesterday, too early for implantational dip I think... Fx'd! Probably testing this Tuesday as I'm growing impatient! Monday's a holiday as even if I got a positive pee test I'd have to wait until Tuesday to confirm with a blood test anyways... So Tuesday morning is the plan for now... I'll be 10DPO


----------



## kel21

I got my pos opk today! I think today is o day, so could you please put me down for the 28th? I'll be 12dpo!


----------



## LillyTame

EAandBA_TTC said:


> 7 DPO today, feeling optimistic... Lower temp yesterday, too early for implantational dip I think... Fx'd! Probably testing this Tuesday as I'm growing impatient! Monday's a holiday as even if I got a positive pee test I'd have to wait until Tuesday to confirm with a blood test anyways... So Tuesday morning is the plan for now... I'll be 10DPO

I'm 7dpo too and our charts look so much alike! You are better than me...I started testing Thursday lol but only because it was Valentine's day, I just HAD to :dohh: lol (and I think ff is off on my dpo date by a day) Anyway, FX'd for us! :dust:


----------



## newbie2013

Just an update from me - I'm assuming the unusual bleeding I got 6 days early was af. Tested one - very strong BFN. Not going to test again. We're back BDing every opportunity we get! Fxed for this month. 

Congrats everyone who got their BFP!!!

I'll see the rest of you on the March thread. Good luck to all!


----------



## Jean40

10DPO and when I was out doing my weekly shopping, bathoom stop and the tiniest bit of brown blood when I wiped. I was so excited, I bought 2 3-packs of FRERs. I have had the same pinching/needle feelings down there I've had this past year, same gassiness I get this week before AF, so nothing out of the ordinary IMO. I did have a strange baby dream, where this guy I knew wanted me to carry his and his gf's baby (um, no). My luteal phase is 13 days, so I'm hopeful about this. Of course, the last time I had spotting (and more than this time), AF was days early, so I'm not holding my breath. :dust:


----------



## melann13

Anyone who's done soy iso, did it change your next cycle too? I did soy this month and it pushed my O day back to CD24 and AF came on CD 38. Now it's CD3 and my temp is still above my coverline. It's actually been exactly the same the last few days (I thought maybe my therm was broken, so I took my temp a second time without putting it in a heat pocket and did get a different reading, so I think it's working fine).
Really hoping for my cycle to go back to what it was before I tried soy (O on CD17-19).

Has anyone not had their temp drop when AF came? Bleeding was short lived, but heavy, and the cramps were as bad as my MC, I actually took Vicodin, it was that bad... and with AF and my many BFNs I knew I wasn't pregnant. Has soy affected future cycles? See everyone in the March thread...


----------



## Tower6

Ugh.. I wish I could just start my dang period and get past feeling sooooooo "gross" I am so bloated and none of my bras fit, jeans are way too tight (like literally will not button) it's like I'm retaining water so badly that I have gained so much weight I can barely
Stand to look in a mirror. I get this way before AF, maybe not quite so extreme, but I don't feel pregnant so I'm just hoping I start soon so I can get back to normal and not feel like this.... I mean I feel seriously depressed, can hardly stand to look in a mirror :(


----------



## HWPG

I'm sorry you're feeling so bummed tower.... Here's a virtual hug!


----------



## anticipating

Tower6 said:


> Ugh.. I wish I could just start my dang period and get past feeling sooooooo "gross" I am so bloated and none of my bras fit, jeans are way too tight (like literally will not button) it's like I'm retaining water so badly that I have gained so much weight I can barely
> Stand to look in a mirror. I get this way before AF, maybe not quite so extreme, but I don't feel pregnant so I'm just hoping I start soon so I can get back to normal and not feel like this.... I mean I feel seriously depressed, can hardly stand to look in a mirror :(

You sound like how I have felt for over a month. Had a very light period on time last month but still.fwel pregnant even after a BFN...let us know if you find out you are pregnant. Good luck


----------



## LesbianMystiq

I'm out


----------



## kel21

melann13 said:


> Anyone who's done soy iso, did it change your next cycle too? I did soy this month and it pushed my O day back to CD24 and AF came on CD 38. Now it's CD3 and my temp is still above my coverline. It's actually been exactly the same the last few days (I thought maybe my therm was broken, so I took my temp a second time without putting it in a heat pocket and did get a different reading, so I think it's working fine).
> Really hoping for my cycle to go back to what it was before I tried soy (O on CD17-19).
> 
> Has anyone not had their temp drop when AF came? Bleeding was short lived, but heavy, and the cramps were as bad as my MC, I actually took Vicodin, it was that bad... and with AF and my many BFNs I knew I wasn't pregnant. Has soy affected future cycles? See everyone in the March thread...

I did not notice soy do anything different to my cycles. Gl!


----------



## selena2013

Well, I haven't got my BFP YET but I saw this thread and just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE SUCCESSES.

:blue::pink::kiss::happydance:


----------



## selena2013

Well, I haven't got my BFP YET but I saw this thread and just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE SUCCESSES.

:blue::pink::kiss::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

EAandBA_TTC said:


> 7 DPO today, feeling optimistic... Lower temp yesterday, too early for implantational dip I think... Fx'd! Probably testing this Tuesday as I'm growing impatient! Monday's a holiday as even if I got a positive pee test I'd have to wait until Tuesday to confirm with a blood test anyways... So Tuesday morning is the plan for now... I'll be 10DPO

i think your chart looks perfect! That could most certainly be an implantation dip especially with today's much higher temp. Good luck!!!


----------



## maddy1

Yayy Im so glad I found this thread again! I was on the January one and WOW congrats to allll the BFPs!

AFM, I am 7 dpo. Plan on testing around 12 dpo. My temps look a lot diff than last cycle. so thats got me a lil hopeful tho we didnt BD much :(

Would love to have you ladies look and comment
my major symptoms have been veiny breasts (not tender) and im pretty gassy (tmi), mild cramps

fx and lots of baby dust to you allll!


----------



## pink_phoenix

All I've done now for 3 days straight is eat, sleep n cry!! Won't need a baby at this rate if I don't pull my head out my arse and fast haha


----------



## kel21

I did the temping no no :( And I need some advice, because one temps says I o'd and the other I did not. Ok here are the dumb things I did:
2:30am woke up, looked at clock, went back to sleep.
4:30am dh woke me up, decided to temp (normal temp time is 5am) 97.02 went back to sleep
6:30am woke and decided to temp again, just to see. 97.83! Oh jeez! 

When I adjust them, it still is either o or no o. HELP!


----------



## HWPG

Use the 430 temp, IMO.


----------



## kel21

Thanks hwpg.


----------



## baby4me2013

kel21 said:


> I did the temping no no :( And I need some advice, because one temps says I o'd and the other I did not. Ok here are the dumb things I did:
> 2:30am woke up, looked at clock, went back to sleep.
> 4:30am dh woke me up, decided to temp (normal temp time is 5am) 97.02 went back to sleep
> 6:30am woke and decided to temp again, just to see. 97.83! Oh jeez!
> 
> When I adjust them, it still is either o or no o. HELP!

Yeah, use the first temp. They say if you sleep in, you have to subtract, so in this case it looks like you would be maybe a little higher than the first but much lower than the second. So if 97.02 is lower than usual it is probably because you did it a little early. :thumbup:


----------



## kel21

Thanks Baby! I went with the lower temp, and adjusted it up. So it was 97.02 before adjustment and 97.14 after. It's gonna be hard to get my dh to bd again! But I want to cover all of my bases! LOL


----------



## baby4me2013

kel21 said:


> Thanks Baby! I went with the lower temp, and adjusted it up. So it was 97.02 before adjustment and 97.14 after. It's gonna be hard to get my dh to bd again! But I want to cover all of my bases! LOL

I hope you aren't really "stressed"!!! You better just take a chill pill so those spermies can catch your egg! And for goodness sakes, poor DH, now he has to BD AGAIN! Oh how demanding we are as wives, I just don't know how they put up with us and all this BD'ing! LOL!!!


----------



## kel21

baby4me2013 said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Baby! I went with the lower temp, and adjusted it up. So it was 97.02 before adjustment and 97.14 after. It's gonna be hard to get my dh to bd again! But I want to cover all of my bases! LOL
> 
> I hope you aren't really "stressed"!!! You better just take a chill pill so those spermies can catch your egg! And for goodness sakes, poor DH, now he has to BD AGAIN! Oh how demanding we are as wives, I just don't know how they put up with us and all this BD'ing! LOL!!!Click to expand...

LOL I know!


----------



## Jammers

OKay ladies I'm confused had a blood test on the 7th due to being in the er with high blood pressure and it cam eback neg so I thought I was definatley out period was due the 15th and nothing but I feel like the witch is coming mild cramps very sore boobies:) tired. I thought I would take a frer test just to see and had a very faint line within two minutes but it looks like evap line I have never gotton evap lines with this test so I am confused sinceit showed up within a couple minutes. So any similar situations or advice is appreciated I may be reading too much into this too. Any one else get a evap line within a couple minutes of taking this test the line I have is barely visiable:dohh:


----------



## Girly922

I had a barely visible line on a FRER, did another one the next day and faint bfp. I've never had an evap on a FRER either. Could you have O'd really late?


----------



## Jammers

Yes I could have o'ed late I didnt euse opts this month just was going with the flow so it is very possible

Girly did it look like an evap line?


----------



## Girly922

Silly as it may sound but I've never had an evap. Ever. That first frer, although it was barely visible it was definitely pink. Now the test line is darker than the control :happydance:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Jammers said:


> Yes I could have o'ed late I didnt euse opts this month just was going with the flow so it is very possible
> 
> Girly did it look like an evap line?

Wish I could help, not a clue what an evap looks like but wishing you all the best


----------



## adroplet

Girly922 said:


> Silly as it may sound but I've never had an evap. Ever. That first frer, although it was barely visible it was definitely pink. Now the test line is darker than the control :happydance:

Evap has no pink color....it looks grayish. If there's pink there's a bfp! 

Hopefully it will get a darker pink, meaning the hcg levels are increasing.


----------



## gabbygabz

Ugh. Officially out. Good luck ladies still in the hunt!! On to March!


----------



## Missbx

Af arrived on the 10th


----------



## pink_phoenix

Aww no :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you both ladies! All the best for your next cycle


----------



## Jammers

adroplet said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Silly as it may sound but I've never had an evap. Ever. That first frer, although it was barely visible it was definitely pink. Now the test line is darker than the control :happydance:
> 
> Evap has no pink color....it looks grayish. If there's pink there's a bfp!
> 
> Hopefully it will get a darker pink, meaning the hcg levels are increasing.Click to expand...

Hard to tell it has a slight pink color but very light hard to tell I think I am going to give it a couple days to see if AF comes or if the line gets darker.:shrug:


----------



## Girly922

Jammers said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Silly as it may sound but I've never had an evap. Ever. That first frer, although it was barely visible it was definitely pink. Now the test line is darker than the control :happydance:
> 
> Evap has no pink color....it looks grayish. If there's pink there's a bfp!
> 
> Hopefully it will get a darker pink, meaning the hcg levels are increasing.Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to tell it has a slight pink color but very light hard to tell I think I am going to give it a couple days to see if AF comes or if the line gets darker.:shrug:Click to expand...

Good luck and fx'd!!


----------



## SeeingDouble

Well, BFN for me. I wasn't really expecting this month to be our month, because I had ovarian cysts and a fever they kept me out of commission until right around O day. So, got my CBFM for this month, AF is due today, and I'm ready for March!! Hopefully, it'll be luck o' the Irish that gets us a BFP!!!! Congrats to those of you with BFPs this month... H&H 9 to you all!!!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Woke up and pee'd quickly before I was tempted to POAS!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

maddy1 said:


> Yayy Im so glad I found this thread again! I was on the January one and WOW congrats to allll the BFPs!
> 
> AFM, I am 7 dpo. Plan on testing around 12 dpo. My temps look a lot diff than last cycle. so thats got me a lil hopeful tho we didnt BD much :(
> 
> Would love to have you ladies look and comment
> my major symptoms have been veiny breasts (not tender) and im pretty gassy (tmi), mild cramps
> 
> fx and lots of baby dust to you allll!

Your chart looks really great maddy!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Woke up and pee'd quickly before I was tempted to POAS!

Good job! Your chart is looking fabulous!


----------



## anticipating

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Woke up and pee'd quickly before I was tempted to POAS!

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm a little confused, did I possibly O twice?


----------



## kel21

Liz, looking at your chart I would say maybe you o'd yesterday. Going by temps only, not cm.


----------



## HWPG

liz, agreed with kel21!


----------



## lizlovelust

Even though I didn't have ewcm? Why would I O four days after my Ewcm?


----------



## echo

That is actually common, Liz. CM and actual O day don't always coincide.


----------



## Amy89

Hey ladies - I have a quick question....I had an early AF (I think it was AF, from CD20), so this month ive decided to do OPKs every day to work out if I O'd early last month...but they are all dark, nearly positive, but I'm only on CD6? Bit confused! X


----------



## lizlovelust

Amy you shouldn't starts opks until about cd12 or so. When close to af opks can be dark.


----------



## echo

Amy, some people can ovulate as early as CD 7. With an LP of 14 days = 21 day cycle, which some women have. Do you know how long your LP is? If you o'd on CD 7 or 8 last cycle, and have a 12 or 13 day LP, it would have given you a 20 day cycle. If you don't already, I highly recommend temping to confirm ovulation, as some short cycles can also be anovulatory, a hormonal shift post-birth control.

I have also seen quite a few women on here get preggo after having ovulated early, like CD 8-10, so go ahead and start opk-ing so you don't miss the surge, just in case you have another short cycle. Good luck!


----------



## SeeingDouble

Amy89 said:


> Hey ladies - I have a quick question....I had an early AF (I think it was AF, from CD20), so this month ive decided to do OPKs every day to work out if I O'd early last month...but they are all dark, nearly positive, but I'm only on CD6? Bit confused! X

How long are your normal cycles? I start OPKs at CD 6 because I have short cycles (24 days) and usually O around day 10/11. So, it really depends on your cycle. Also, if this is your first month using OPKs, it can be confusing. I was all confused my first month, and when I finally did get a + OPK, it was blaringly positive! I've also noticed that the ICs never get quite as dark as the CVS brand that I first used. I took both last cycle to compare, and the ICs didn't look nearly as positive.


----------



## pink_phoenix

Well I'm out, AF just got me :(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

pink_phoenix said:


> Well I'm out, AF just got me :(

Poop, sorry pink_phoenix!!! :hugs:


----------



## pink_phoenix

Thank you xx best of luck everyone x


----------



## twiggers

sorry pink.


----------



## Footiec

Sorry pink, see you in March x


----------



## melann13

Even though I'm out, this is the least depressed I've ever been over AF.
And then...
yesterday I randomly ran into a great friend from college, which was fantastic, and we went to lunch, where I spent two hours sitting across from his pregnant wife, due the same week I was... which SUCKED.
Then just now my SIL tells me they're expecting #4. She's only 8.5 weeks. Then she asked me not to tell DH yet so that his brother can tell him. Yeah, that's not gonna happen. He'll be home in 20 minutes, and I'm feeling like the biggest failure of a woman...
I'm 28, DH is 29 and we saved ourselves for marriage, we've been married 5.5 yrs, waited to have a house, kid friendly cars and great jobs, now we're all set, have been for some time...sometimes it just makes me so angry that this is so hard...


----------



## pink_phoenix

Footiec said:


> Sorry pink, see you in March x

Thanks
All the best
Prob won't be in the march thread but I will send all you ladies the best of luck and buckets of extra special baby dust x


----------



## Quindalyn

Sorry to post late but I got a :bfn: this month and I have a 59 mm cyst So I'm on BCP hopefully, I'll see ya'll in 2 months.


----------



## lizlovelust

Aww melan I'm splorry, you'll get it soon!


----------



## Junebugs

melann13 said:


> Even though I'm out, this is the least depressed I've ever been over AF.
> And then...
> yesterday I randomly ran into a great friend from college, which was fantastic, and we went to lunch, where I spent two hours sitting across from his pregnant wife, due the same week I was... which SUCKED.
> Then just now my SIL tells me they're expecting #4. She's only 8.5 weeks. Then she asked me not to tell DH yet so that his brother can tell him. Yeah, that's not gonna happen. He'll be home in 20 minutes, and I'm feeling like the biggest failure of a woman...
> I'm 28, DH is 29 and we saved ourselves for marriage, we've been married 5.5 yrs, waited to have a house, kid friendly cars and great jobs, now we're all set, have been for some time...sometimes it just makes me so angry that this is so hard...

Oh hun BIG HUGS :( I know how it must be so hard for you and then seeing and hearing everyone get pregnant just makes it worse. Im sure it will happen for ya hun, dont stress to much about it. The fact you did get pregnant once is great! I too got pregnant and had a miscarriage and then it took be a bit to get pregnant after.. It wasnt until i threw my hands in the air and stopped caring so much was it when i did finally get pregnant. I truly do believe that positive thinking will bring a positive out come and stress can make a big difference in things. If you need anyone to talk to im here for ya


----------



## Tower6

Bfn today- testing again the 20th if no AF by then


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

BFN today at 10DPO, waiting until Saturday to test again...


----------



## aknqtpie

Good morning ladies. I am out.. AF showed this AM.


----------



## schultzie18

Testing this weekend as long as AF doesn't show... I am thinking I am propably out because I have no symptoms at all :(


----------



## Vanillabean01

schultzie18 said:


> Testing this weekend as long as AF doesn't show... I am thinking I am propably out because I have no symptoms at all :(


Don't be discouraged by that!! I am 5 and some weeks pregnant and I still don't have any symptoms!!!! I just tested in a whim. Not because I felt anything!!


----------



## Junebugs

Vanillabean01 said:


> schultzie18 said:
> 
> 
> Testing this weekend as long as AF doesn't show... I am thinking I am propably out because I have no symptoms at all :(
> 
> 
> Don't be discouraged by that!! I am 5 and some weeks pregnant and I still don't have any symptoms!!!! I just tested in a whim. Not because I felt anything!!Click to expand...

Same here!


----------



## Beautifullei2

anyone know anything about a laparoscopy & your cycle after it???

I had one done a week ago to check for endo.. They didnt find anything at all & said everything looked perfect. I bled that day until about 3 days after the surgery almost like a regular period (well for me it was regular) Well today I started cramping & my boobs are killing me. If I am reading right on FF I O'ed on valentines day so not sure if the lap could affect my cycle.


----------



## lizlovelust

So confused, did I O? I have EWCM today again...


----------



## ClandestineTX

lizlovelust said:


> So confused, did I O? I have EWCM today again...

My guess would be not yet... I've been looking at tons and tons of charts over the last few months and it seems most people's coverlines are pretty consistent from cycle to cycle and your current temps seem more similar to your pre-ovulation temps last time around. If you have more older charts, maybe check those and see if your temps look pre-ovulation or post-ovulation in comparison to them?


----------



## lizlovelust

Well now I'm having strong O pains on my right side. Maybe mybody tried to I before but didn't and is now?


----------



## River54

BFN past few days. Didn't actually test today since my temp dropped, and getting cramps.
Just waiting for AF to show up now.


----------



## SeeingDouble

Still getting BFNs (although line eye is making me see shadows!!) and no AF. She was due yesterday or today, and I feel nothing either way. Grrrrr, so frustrating!!!!


----------



## schultzie18

Junebugs said:


> Vanillabean01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schultzie18 said:
> 
> 
> Testing this weekend as long as AF doesn't show... I am thinking I am propably out because I have no symptoms at all :(
> 
> 
> Don't be discouraged by that!! I am 5 and some weeks pregnant and I still don't have any symptoms!!!! I just tested in a whim. Not because I felt anything!!Click to expand...
> 
> Same here!Click to expand...

Thanks! I just know how I felt back in December when I got pregnant with my ectopic and I don't have any of the same symptoms :(... but we will see...


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:



Please look at *page 77 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!



:test: * JEAN40 and RIVER54 * :test: FXD! :dust: [/CENTER]



:book: Still waiting on news from *JAMIESHALON, MSM7, OZZIEMUM, RACHEL.CHEN, GLASSPEONY, MME2KDEE, ANTICIPATING, BETTY63, NIGHTNURSE, WITHLOVEMOM, KANDMsMOMMY, KELLYGRL, SCARLETMARIE2, BERNINA, EUGINKA, GPLMLL, HOPING4BELLY, SKIMOMMA, BABY4DADDY, BABYHOPES., BABYDOODLE, TRYING2BMOMMA, AEROPANDA, FEZZIE, BECCA_89, BOOBOOBABY, CHIRPYWIFE, HOPING4BBYNM2, IRISHCHICK02, LILLYTAME, PIPSBABYBEAN, PRETTYNPINK, WHISPERSOF3, TOWER6 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:



*KEL21* Always use the adjuster, if you need the link I will post again.... GL FXD!:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* EWCM is the most fertile enviornment but not necessarily what means you OV or gets you preg. In all 4 of mine, I didn't have EWCM... GL FXD!:dust:


*SEEINGDOUBLE* Although you are not technically out I will say this, I LOVE and swear by the CBFM!!! GL FXD!:dust:


*JAMMERS* It is highl likely that the blood test was too early, if implantation and HCG hasn't ocurred or began to double it will not show on a blood test. Sounds hopeful, GL! :dust:


*AMY89* LIZLOVE isn't all wrong, you don't necessarily start on the CD12, it is likely 1-2 days after AF has gone. The CBFM will start you on CD9. It all depends on your cycle, GL FXD!:dust:


*QUINDALYN* sorry to hear of your cyst, hope you are feeling better and we will see you on a thread soon! :dust:

I am so sorry that AF has flown in on you *ANDREA28, NEWBIE2013, GABBYGABZ, PINK_PHOENIX, LESBIANMYSTIQ, MISSBX, QUINDAYLN, and AKNQTPIE* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! March is here!!: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ucky-clover-bfps-find-buddy.html#post25479979 GL:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:



I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## SeeingDouble

Mrs.MM24, I just wanted to say your thread is absolutely the most welcoming and encouraging thread on this site!! When I first joined BnB, I didn't feel welcomed right away. Another girl was commiserating with me via PM, and she quit the site the same month. So, Thanks for continuing to encourage and sympathize with those of us still chasing that egg! I read the highlights of your journal yesterday (it's a LOOOONG thread! LOL) and I'm so glad you and your wife have gotten your happy ending to this journey! Hope you have a wonderful 3rd trimester!!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

SeeingDouble said:


> Mrs.MM24, I just wanted to say your thread is absolutely the most welcoming and encouraging thread on this site!! When I first joined BnB, I didn't feel welcomed right away. Another girl was commiserating with me via PM, and she quit the site the same month. So, Thanks for continuing to encourage and sympathize with those of us still chasing that egg! I read the highlights of your journal yesterday (it's a LOOOONG thread! LOL) and I'm so glad you and your wife have gotten your happy ending to this journey! Hope you have a wonderful 3rd trimester!!


Agreed!
I have been on BnB for about 1 1/2 years, either TTC, pregnant, grieving, or now again TTC and there is no better thread leader!
I get pretty bummed with a thread doesn't run as smoothly as this one...
I was pleasantly surprised when I saw a MrsM TTC thread when I came back this way, as I assumed she had moved on in my time away...
Thank you MrsM for all your encouragement & guidance over the past few years!


----------



## Tower6

No AF... I'm expecting to start tomorrow. Didn't test today because I only have one left and the one I took yesterday was BFN. Soooo I'm impatiently waiting till tomorrow and if it's a bfn I'm just waiting on AF from there on out


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> No AF... I'm expecting to start tomorrow. Didn't test today because I only have one left and the one I took yesterday was BFN. Soooo I'm impatiently waiting till tomorrow and if it's a bfn I'm just waiting on AF from there on out

That kind of waiting sucks, I hope you are wrong and you get a BFP instead.


----------



## Tower6

So I stopped temping charting and was reallllllly busy this month do I told DH the "typical" dates and all that and hve this month to him- I NEVER drink and I went and had some drinks- had an awesome valentines day the weekend before and tho subconsciously I had my O date in min I didn't OPK temp yama yada, seeing if I could try to just let go for a month.... 

And....

OH
MY
GOSHHHHHHH

I just got my BFP!!!!!!!!!! 
It's super light and wasn't FMU but I have never had even a faint line soooooo I pray all is ok because of it is I'm finally having my #4!!!!! 
Omg I'm in shock! I'm driving to my husbands work right now to show him lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

Tower6 said:


> So I stopped temping charting and was reallllllly busy this month do I told DH the "typical" dates and all that and hve this month to him- I NEVER drink and I went and had some drinks- had an awesome valentines day the weekend before and tho subconsciously I had my O date in min I didn't OPK temp yama yada, seeing if I could try to just let go for a month....
> 
> And....
> 
> OH
> MY
> GOSHHHHHHH
> 
> I just got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!
> It's super light and wasn't FMU but I have never had even a faint line soooooo I pray all is ok because of it is I'm finally having my #4!!!!!
> Omg I'm in shock! I'm driving to my husbands work right now to show him lol

:happydance: H&H 9 months with #4 :happydance:

And after you show your DH, go get some more tests to use tomorrow with FMU - so you can not worry about how dark your line is!


----------



## LillyTame

Tower6 said:


> So I stopped temping charting and was reallllllly busy this month do I told DH the "typical" dates and all that and hve this month to him- I NEVER drink and I went and had some drinks- had an awesome valentines day the weekend before and tho subconsciously I had my O date in min I didn't OPK temp yama yada, seeing if I could try to just let go for a month....
> 
> And....
> 
> OH
> MY
> GOSHHHHHHH
> 
> I just got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!
> It's super light and wasn't FMU but I have never had even a faint line soooooo I pray all is ok because of it is I'm finally having my #4!!!!!
> Omg I'm in shock! I'm driving to my husbands work right now to show him lol

Congratulations! Your post gave me a big smile! You just sound SO excited! I'm excited for you :happydance:


----------



## Girly922

Tower6 said:


> So I stopped temping charting and was reallllllly busy this month do I told DH the "typical" dates and all that and hve this month to him- I NEVER drink and I went and had some drinks- had an awesome valentines day the weekend before and tho subconsciously I had my O date in min I didn't OPK temp yama yada, seeing if I could try to just let go for a month....
> 
> And....
> 
> OH
> MY
> GOSHHHHHHH
> 
> I just got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!
> It's super light and wasn't FMU but I have never had even a faint line soooooo I pray all is ok because of it is I'm finally having my #4!!!!!
> Omg I'm in shock! I'm driving to my husbands work right now to show him lol

Massive congratulations!! H&H 9 months to you!!


----------



## ChirpyWife

Tower6 said:


> So I stopped temping charting and was reallllllly busy this month do I told DH the "typical" dates and all that and hve this month to him- I NEVER drink and I went and had some drinks- had an awesome valentines day the weekend before and tho subconsciously I had my O date in min I didn't OPK temp yama yada, seeing if I could try to just let go for a month....
> 
> And....
> 
> OH
> MY
> GOSHHHHHHH
> 
> I just got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!
> It's super light and wasn't FMU but I have never had even a faint line soooooo I pray all is ok because of it is I'm finally having my #4!!!!!
> Omg I'm in shock! I'm driving to my husbands work right now to show him lol

WOW..... CONGRATULATIONS :) ...

Sorry to update this late... :( I got my AF :dohh: and am officially out of the feb testers...


----------



## Tower6

Thanks!!!!! I am soooo excited! As for symptoms- none realy. I had wayyyy more every month up until this one. Only thing is I feel so fat lol like puffy which I thought was from drinking and I have been peeing a lot, again I thought ..drinking. It looks like I'm eating salt and never drinking water. So of coarse I went today and got $120 in Zumba classes haha cuz after so many negative tests I was determined to get skinny and then try harder, so after my Zumba class I was like ewwww I can barley look in the mirror, I'm so puffy. So I took that test on a whim and there it was! Wow I'm so excited! Nervous but excited!


----------



## HWPG

tower! congrats!


----------



## Tower6

Would it be normal to get a not pregnant result on the cb digital? Even with a pos on my frer? Man now im gonna be a crazy tester till I get dark results


----------



## Girly922

Tower6 said:


> Would it be normal to get a not pregnant result on the cb digital? Even with a pos on my frer? Man now im gonna be a crazy tester till I get dark results

If its a normal cb digital they're 50miu. FRERs are normally 25miu or 15miu depending on which one you've got. The cb digi with conception indicator are 25miu as well though but I hear they're not as easy to get across the pond. 

It's likely that your levels aren't quite high enough to register on the digi yet. Do another in a couple of days :thumbup:


----------



## SeeingDouble

I don't think the CB digital is as sensitive, so don't freak out!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Tower oh my gosh congrats!!!


----------



## mowat

Congrats Tower!


----------



## Vanillabean01

Yayayaya!!! Congrats Tower!!!


----------



## Footiec

Congrats Tower x


----------



## anticipating

Go Tower!


----------



## Jean40

Stupid :witch: got me. On to month 15. 

Congrats Tower!


----------



## Jammers

Congrats tower!!! how light was your line on the frer I had a similar situation but am too scared to take another test for a few days


----------



## cherrylips100

No af yet but bfn this morning so I am most probably out :( Going to give opks a go next month.


----------



## lizlovelust

So confused, I had ewcm yesterday along with a sharp pain all day on my right side of abdomen. O?


----------



## kel21

Tower congrats!! I have been following you for a long time! So excited to see you finally get your bfp!!!


----------



## Tower6

Jammers said:


> Congrats tower!!! how light was your line on the frer I had a similar situation but am too scared to take another test for a few days

It was extremely light but it was also my first pos after a neg because I tested daily to know exactly when it started showing up in my urine. This morning I took a digi again and it says PREGNANT. I am BEYOND excited!! 

Thanks to all of you ladies always pulling for me!! I'm hangin around to pull for all pf you and my buddies in hopes that we can be bump buddies too!!


----------



## Tower6

Awwww thanks so much girls!!!!! You are all so amazing!! 
I have 3 girls now and was incredibly sick for about 5 months each time so I'm hoping with this one that doesn't start to kick in anytime soon! altho my theory was always that the more sick I was the stronger the pregnancy- so we shall see


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Caved & tested this morning again...
Light BFP!
Going to the doctors to confirm with a blood test in the morning :)


----------



## newbie2013

Congrat EAandBA_TTC and Tower!


----------



## anticipating

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Caved & tested this morning again...
> Light BFP!
> Going to the doctors to confirm with a blood test in the morning :)

wooo hoooooo!!!! :hugs::happydance::thumbup::baby:


----------



## Tower6

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Caved & tested this morning again...
> Light BFP!
> Going to the doctors to confirm with a blood test in the morning :)

I started reading your journal yesterday and just wanted to send a HUGE congrats!!! I couldn't be happier for you!!! You deserve this :)


----------



## kel21

Congrats EA!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

anticipating said:


> Hope for the best and be prepared for the worst.


Given the past year, I've learned to celerate the good, because you can't prepare for the bad & unexpected...

Even a faint line means pregnant!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Junebugs said:


> Vanillabean01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schultzie18 said:
> 
> 
> Testing this weekend as long as AF doesn't show... I am thinking I am propably out because I have no symptoms at all :(
> 
> 
> Don't be discouraged by that!! I am 5 and some weeks pregnant and I still don't have any symptoms!!!! I just tested in a whim. Not because I felt anything!!Click to expand...
> 
> Same here!Click to expand...

congrats to you junebugs! did you just find out? So awesome!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

tower6 said:


> so i stopped temping charting and was reallllllly busy this month do i told dh the "typical" dates and all that and hve this month to him- i never drink and i went and had some drinks- had an awesome valentines day the weekend before and tho subconsciously i had my o date in min i didn't opk temp yama yada, seeing if i could try to just let go for a month....
> 
> And....
> 
> Oh
> my
> goshhhhhhh
> 
> i just got my bfp!!!!!!!!!!
> It's super light and wasn't fmu but i have never had even a faint line soooooo i pray all is ok because of it is i'm finally having my #4!!!!!
> Omg i'm in shock! I'm driving to my husbands work right now to show him lol

congrats, that's awesome!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tower6 said:


> Would it be normal to get a not pregnant result on the cb digital? Even with a pos on my frer? Man now im gonna be a crazy tester till I get dark results

you should post a pic of your test for us!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Caved & tested this morning again...
> Light BFP!
> Going to the doctors to confirm with a blood test in the morning :)

oh, that's amazing!!! I hope the bloods are confirmed!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

EAandBA_TTC said:


> anticipating said:
> 
> 
> Hope for the best and be prepared for the worst.
> 
> 
> Given the past year, I've learned to celerate the good, because you can't prepare for the bad & unexpected...
> 
> Even a faint line means pregnant!Click to expand...

Exactly!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Any advice for me? I posted on previous page...


----------



## Vanillabean01

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Caved & tested this morning again...
> Light BFP!
> Going to the doctors to confirm with a blood test in the morning :)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## River54

I am out. The :witch: got me :(

Getting closer our appt with fs in mid april....then maybe we can get some answers.


----------



## Tower6

ttcbabyisom said:


> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Would it be normal to get a not pregnant result on the cb digital? Even with a pos on my frer? Man now im gonna be a crazy tester till I get dark results
> 
> you should post a pic of your test for us!Click to expand...

I have an iPhone and can't post pics :(


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone...?


----------



## Beautifullei2

congrats EA & Tower! H&H 9 months :hugs:

Liz maybe you should call your fs to confirm O by an ultrasound. Other than that it may be the only way to know. Sorry can't help!


----------



## Klandagi

I'm in and testing on 2/24


----------



## adroplet

lizlovelust said:


> So confused, I had ewcm yesterday along with a sharp pain all day on my right side of abdomen. O?

I get o pains and ewcm days before i ovulate so they last 3-4 days. By the time I o my ewcm is gone. I do IUIs, so I inseminate on the day of O instead of days before like for regular BD, where it takes sperm a while to get to the tubes. 
I'd say if you are regular BDing (no IUI), BD all you can while you have watery to ewcm even if you have not ovulated yet. You want the spermies to be there waiting for O and the cm will keep them healthy for days.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tower6 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower6 said:
> 
> 
> Would it be normal to get a not pregnant result on the cb digital? Even with a pos on my frer? Man now im gonna be a crazy tester till I get dark results
> 
> you should post a pic of your test for us! Click to expand...
> 
> I have an iPhone and can't post pics :(Click to expand...

oh pooh...that's ok.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

lizlovelust said:


> So confused, I had ewcm yesterday along with a sharp pain all day on my right side of abdomen. O?

According to your temps, you haven't O'd yet but looks and sounds like you might be gearing up for a second time to O. Good luck and get to BD'ing!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

lizlovelust said:


> Anyone...?

i just responded to you. Good luck sweetie!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Klandagi said:


> I'm in and testing on 2/24

good luck and :dust: !!!


----------



## Tower6

Liz- I get all the Sylmroms of O before I O so I would say that you are about to. If I were you i would be trying NOW ;) and what is your cp?


----------



## lizlovelust

Tower, ihave no idea my cp, whenever I've tried to feel for it I never csn feel it. My fingers are so short and stubby... lol


----------



## lizlovelust

Well FF gave me dotted CHs, says I'm 4DPO. :)


----------



## SeeingDouble

Alright, I'm spotting today, 4 days late! So, I'm counting myself officially out, and will update my March testing date on that thread. I'm wondering if this cycle means my cycles will be closer to 28 instead of 23 days, because that will screw up my test date!! I never thought I'd be so excited to start AF, but I'm relieved to be moving on to my new cycle!


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

Blood work came back negative... They told me to come back in a week if I don't get my period that is due Saturday...


----------



## LillyTame

AF, right on time.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

EAandBA_TTC said:


> Blood work came back negative... They told me to come back in a week if I don't get my period that is due Saturday...

Ugh, that sucks. I'm sorry! Maybe the bloods were wrong?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

LillyTame said:


> AF, right on time.

Oh poo, sorry Lilly. :hugs:


----------



## mowat

I'm out too. 

Not as depressed as I thought I'd be---got some drugs to try this month so I'm hopeful.


----------



## Astral

i am out too.
i am one day early this cycle and i was 2 days early last cycle. should i see my GP? any thoughts?


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

In limbo, probably waiting for AF...
Tuesday, negative pee test
Wednesday, positive (light) pee test
Thursday, positive (no darker) pee test, negative blood test
Friday, negative digital pee test

Wish I didn't have a supply of pee tests under my sink, I'm driving myself nuts!!!

AF due tomorrow... 2nd line was definitely pink not an evap... Maybe false positive(s), maybe chemical, maybe still hope it's actually positive... Trying to be hopefully but not blindly hopeful...

Good thing you ladies understand me, because if I explained this to anyone in real life they'd just think I was crazy :)


----------



## MrsMM24

As promised...... to help ease the stress.

You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies

*February!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:



Please look at *page 91 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!



:bfp:CONGRATS *TOWER6 and EAandBA_TTC*!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!


:test: * All Re-testers * :test: FXD! :dust: ​

:book: Still waiting on news from *JAMIESHALON, MSM7, RACHEL.CHEN, GLASSPEONY, MME2KDEE, ANTICIPATING, BETTY63, WITHLOVEMOM, KANDMsMOMMY, KELLYGRL, SCARLETMARIE2, EUGINKA, GPLMLL, HOPING4BELLY, SKIMOMMA, BABY4DADDY, BABYHOPES., AEROPANDA, FEZZIE, BECCA_89, BOOBOOBABY, CHERRYLIPS100, NIMITHA, MADDY1, and MOMOFONE08 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:



*SEEINGDOUBLE* Thanks Hun! Yeah, my journal has gotten pretty long, all the years I have been TTC, all the ups and downs are there and of course all the wonderful ladies that I have met and love on BnB come there quite regularly. Feel free to keep reading and DW and I thank you for your well wishes. I hope that although AF has closed you outta Feb, you will be seeing a dark pink BFP in March!!!:dust:


*EAandBA_TTC* Thanks Hun! I'm so happy to be able to be here this long to see you ladies through, even if it means that I was here for my long journey! I am EXTREMELY happy to see you get this BFP and hope that it just gets darker and darker, is sending some dust down your way!!:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* I agree with BEAUTIFULLEI2, I think that you should get OV confirmed with your doc. You were given clomid and only used it once as OV seemed to be happening on it's own. I think it may be time for the doc to see if you have indeed been OVg on your own or maybe you should try the clomid again. GL FXD!:dust:


I am so sorry that AF has flown in on you *SEEINGDOUBLE, CHIRPYWIFE, JEAN40, RIVER54, LILYTAME, MOWAT, and ASTRAL* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! March is here!!: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ucky-clover-bfps-find-buddy.html#post25479979 GL:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:



I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## Tower6

EAandBA_TTC said:


> In limbo, probably waiting for AF...
> Tuesday, negative pee test
> Wednesday, positive (light) pee test
> Thursday, positive (no darker) pee test, negative blood test
> Friday, negative digital pee test
> 
> Wish I didn't have a supply of pee tests under my sink, I'm driving myself nuts!!!
> 
> AF due tomorrow... 2nd line was definitely pink not an evap... Maybe false positive(s), maybe chemical, maybe still hope it's actually positive... Trying to be hopefully but not blindly hopeful...
> 
> Good thing you ladies understand me, because if I explained this to anyone in real life they'd just think I was crazy :)


I need to stop testing too but can't... Test was so light the 19, then light but darker the 20, then faintly darker yesterday when af was due. But still so light. Then today same as yesterday... :( I'm freaking. But digi still says pregnant so idk What to think... Shouldnt frer be getting really dark, like the test Line dark?


----------



## lizlovelust

Temp finally went up a little, FF still says I Oed. :)


----------



## Tower6

lizlovelust said:


> Temp finally went up a little, FF still says I Oed. :)

Now that there are more temps I agree it was too hard to tell until there were 3 above cover line. GL!!!!!


----------



## schultzie18

AF came a day early... :( ...onto march! 

Good luck to those still waiting to test!

Congrats to those who got their bfps! 

:hugs: to those who got AF!


----------



## cherrylips100

i love these monthly threads, its so nice to see so many people get their bfp. :) Quick question, if my cycles are usually 28 to 32 days; would it be possible to have implantation bleeding on day 28? I had a very small amount of bleeding on this day,two days ago and nothing since. Anyone experienced anything similar?


----------



## Footiec

cherrylips100 said:


> i love these monthly threads, its so nice to see so many people get their bfp. :) Quick question, if my cycles are usually 28 to 32 days; would it be possible to have implantation bleeding on day 28? I had a very small amount of bleeding on this day,two days ago and nothing since. Anyone experienced anything similar?

Hi Cherrylips100,
I haven't experienced it, how long is your luteal phase normally? have you tested yet? Fingers crossed it's a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## cherrylips100

Hi thanks for your reply, I've not been charting or trying opks, so no idea what my lp is. I did a test on day 28, shortly before the bleeding began,.which was negative and am currently waiting for the postman to bring me my ic's. Trying not to get my hopes up but that is easier said than done lol


----------



## Pst

Update: AF found me. 
Congrats to all BFPs. 
Good luck to those in their TWW. 
Rest of us, fingers crossed for next month.


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

AF showed up today... Must have been a false positive or chemical... On to March!


----------



## Tower6

EAandBA_TTC said:


> AF showed up today... Must have been a false positive or chemical... On to March!

So sorry to hear that :(


----------



## kel21

Sorry EA!

I'm starting to get the urge to test already. I'm only 6dpo :(


----------



## kel21

Wow! I don't think I have ever seen such a quiet thread! How is everyone?


----------



## LacyDaze

Thanks for breaking the silence Kel. It's been strangely quiet this weekend.

afm: AF is due in 2 days. Still BFN : ( My temps have been way off this month. FF gave me CH for the 18th, but then made them dotted CH. And comparing last month to this month, my baseline is so different! Has anyone else ever had such different temps month to month, or are they usually consistent? I ask because I have thyroid issues which could be the culprit if this is abnormal.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

EAandBA_TTC said:


> AF showed up today... Must have been a false positive or chemical... On to March!

Boo! Sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Tower6

I think it died off because everyone moved to march ;)


----------



## newbie2013

Tower6 said:


> I think it died off because everyone moved to march ;)

Yep, I agree - that March thread is definitely busy. More posts on that than there was on the Feb one before testing started. Bring on March!!!!


----------



## kel21

Guess I will move to march then, since af isn't due till then anyways! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:



Please look at *page 91 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!



:test: * GNOME86 * :test: FXD! :dust: ​

:book: Still waiting on news from *JAMIESHALON, MSM7, RACHEL.CHEN, GLASSPEONY, MME2KDEE, ANTICIPATING, BETTY63, WITHLOVEMOM, KANDMsMOMMY, KELLYGRL, SCARLETMARIE2, EUGINKA, GPLMLL, HOPING4BELLY, SKIMOMMA, BABY4DADDY, BABYHOPES., AEROPANDA, FEZZIE, BECCA_89, BOOBOOBABY, CHERRYLIPS100, NIMITHA, MADDY1, MOMOFONE08, KLANDAGI, and MADDIE72188 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:



*LIZLOVELUST* Glad your temp went up, hope that is a good sign!:dust:


*EAandBA_TTC* So sorry to hear this Hun! :hugs:


*CHERRYLIPS100* I love doing these testing threads for all the ladies! As for what you mentioned, it seems that that could be Implantation Bleeding (IB), FXD!:dust:


*KEL21* I think alot of ladies either got their BFP or are now on to March, which Feb being such a short month, alot of ladies are due very early in March, see you over there. I am still here for my end of Feb testers though! FXD!:dust:


I am so sorry that AF has flown in on you *SCHULTZIE18, PST, and EAandBAB_TTC* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! March is here!!: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ucky-clover-bfps-find-buddy.html#post25479979 GL:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:



I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: *Welcome New Joiners*!!! You will notice your name on the first page!! GL :dust:



Please look at *page 91 * once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!



:test: * All Ladies still waiting on BFP from past test dates * :test: FXD! :dust: ​

:book: Still waiting on news from *JAMIESHALON, MSM7, RACHEL.CHEN, GLASSPEONY, MME2KDEE, ANTICIPATING, BETTY63, WITHLOVEMOM, KANDMsMOMMY, KELLYGRL, SCARLETMARIE2, EUGINKA, GPLMLL, HOPING4BELLY, SKIMOMMA, BABY4DADDY, BABYHOPES., AEROPANDA, FEZZIE, BECCA_89, BOOBOOBABY, CHERRYLIPS100, NIMITHA, MADDY1, MOMOFONE08, KLANDAGI, and MADDIE72188, KLANDAGI, GNOME86, HNM, and LACYDAZE *:test: Good Luck to you Hun!

*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:



*Ladies left in Feb* This has never happened in my testing threads :haha: no one has been on since I last posted the updates from the other day.... Hope you are all well and we are gearing up for a lovely BFP!:dust:


I am so sorry that AF has flown in on you *on anyone who has received it this month* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! March is here!!: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ucky-clover-bfps-find-buddy.html#post25479979 GL:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp*  Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a *free* account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It even offers courses, updates, and information from FS and OB docs to the method of charting and OV. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. I would totally recommend FF, because outside of a doctor appt with U/S you cannot count on CM or OV pains to say OV happened nor can you use the 14-day rule alone GL:dust:



I just love being able to help you all through your TTC journey. I have been running the testing threads for some time now and haven't lost steam even with a BFP to stop, so any updates on myself, I am entering in my journal, feel free to stop by!:dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kel21 said:


> Sorry EA!
> 
> I'm starting to get the urge to test already. I'm only 6dpo :(

your chart looks AMAZING!!! Good luck testing!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

LacyDaze said:


> Thanks for breaking the silence Kel. It's been strangely quiet this weekend.
> 
> afm: AF is due in 2 days. Still BFN : ( My temps have been way off this month. FF gave me CH for the 18th, but then made them dotted CH. And comparing last month to this month, my baseline is so different! Has anyone else ever had such different temps month to month, or are they usually consistent? I ask because I have thyroid issues which could be the culprit if this is abnormal.

your chart is still looking really good too!!! Good luck!


----------



## kel21

ttcbabyisom said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry EA!
> 
> I'm starting to get the urge to test already. I'm only 6dpo :(
> 
> your chart looks AMAZING!!! Good luck testing!!Click to expand...

haha I'm sick, these temps do not mean anything good. I wish though! Thanks for the thought :winkwink:


----------



## Becca_89

Hi,, just to update you so you can mark me out for the month, think i had a chemical this month, had faint positives then af, a week late :(

So im in for March now fingers crossed


----------



## ttcbabyisom

kel21 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry EA!
> 
> I'm starting to get the urge to test already. I'm only 6dpo :(
> 
> your chart looks AMAZING!!! Good luck testing!!Click to expand...
> 
> haha I'm sick, these temps do not mean anything good. I wish though! Thanks for the thought :winkwink:Click to expand...

oh pooh, that stinks you're sick. so this is fever temps?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Becca_89 said:


> Hi,, just to update you so you can mark me out for the month, think i had a chemical this month, had faint positives then af, a week late :(
> 
> So im in for March now fingers crossed

Sorry about your chemical. That stinks...i know. Good luck for March!!!


----------



## Becca_89

ttcbabyisom said:


> Becca_89 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,, just to update you so you can mark me out for the month, think i had a chemical this month, had faint positives then af, a week late :(
> 
> So im in for March now fingers crossed
> 
> Sorry about your chemical. That stinks...i know. Good luck for March!!!Click to expand...

Thank you hun,
I am just so so confussed, i am feeling a bit weird and still having syptoms of pregnancy, but just like bad back and heart burn, so i tested today with a pound land test and lunchtime urine and got a faint line still.... just dont know what to think! 
This was my tweaked test by a lovely tweaker on here, what you think?? 
(my bleeding ended a week ago, and had 5 faint positives from 9th till bleeding, now faint on poundland test)
 



Attached Files:







image tweaked.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Becca_89 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becca_89 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,, just to update you so you can mark me out for the month, think i had a chemical this month, had faint positives then af, a week late :(
> 
> So im in for March now fingers crossed
> 
> Sorry about your chemical. That stinks...i know. Good luck for March!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun,
> I am just so so confussed, i am feeling a bit weird and still having syptoms of pregnancy, but just like bad back and heart burn, so i tested today with a pound land test and lunchtime urine and got a faint line still.... just dont know what to think!
> This was my tweaked test by a lovely tweaker on here, what you think??
> (my bleeding ended a week ago, and had 5 faint positives from 9th till bleeding, now faint on poundland test)Click to expand...

I definitely see a line. You for certain you're not still pregnant? You should test again with fmu. If it's positive in the morning, i would get your bloodwork done or get an u/s. How frustrating, sorry sweetie. Hang in there.


----------



## Becca_89

heart burn, so i tested today with a pound land test and lunchtime urine and got a faint line still.... just dont know what to think! 
This was my tweaked test by a lovely tweaker on here, what you think?? 
(my bleeding ended a week ago, and had 5 faint positives from 9th till bleeding, now faint on poundland test)[/QUOTE]

I definitely see a line. You for certain you're not still pregnant? You should test again with fmu. If it's positive in the morning, i would get your bloodwork done or get an u/s. How frustrating, sorry sweetie. Hang in there.[/QUOTE]

Well i have just assumed by my bleed that i wasnt pregnant, but my symptoms are making me question this.
And then the line still there just dont understand whats going on!
I do have a slight bit of hope!
Thank you hun! And yes v v frustrating!
Thanks again :) xxx


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I am out AF got me yesterday 2 days late but anywho onto next month. Congrats on all the BFPs!!


----------

